# Hayduke's Seldom Seen Garden



## Hayduke (Aug 19, 2008)

This is my 5.2 sq.ft. garden. 6 OG Kush clones in 3" rockwool cubes were planted in 1 gallon containers with Fox farm ocean forest organic potting soil. I watered them in very lightly with RO water without checking the pH (mistake). Also put them directly under 6-42 watt cfl's. After the initial shock they are flowering nicely! Oh yeah, they went straight under 12/12 light 2-2 liters of yeast/sugar to make a little extra CO2, and the closet is kept cool with a window air conditioner. Temp. 77-82 humidity ~50-60%. 

Box was originally built as a temperature controlled fermentation room for brewing, but was never used after getting a free chest freezer. So the room is well insulated and while not air tight, it is a closed system. Even though the cfl's do not produce much heat, this is the best I can do on the temp during the summer. Because it is a closed system, even at week 2, smells wonderful in the morning!

Plants were put in garden on 8/11/08
8/18/08 all plants given full watering with 1/8 strength Fox farm Big Bloom (2Tbl per gallon of pH adjusted water) pH 6.4
3 have roots to bottom of container and are really starting to grow (flower)
Stems were purple, and starting to turn green.

I think the next watering will also be a light feeding, maybe the recommended 4T/gal followed by a heavier feeding 3-4 days later (still 1/2 recommended @ 1/2 cup per gal)

any suggestions or comments welcomed!

These are pics of the set up and first week


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 19, 2008)

I should also mention that I am a valid 215 card holder in Cali and I am planning a perpetual sea of green type grow in order to harvest every 2-4 weeks and keep myself in as much medicine as I want. This is a totally legal grow.

Pics are after 1st week (clones 2-3" put straight into 12/12) also CO2 bottle

Best clone is now 6" with 16 nodes! next best is actually the shortest at 
3 1/4" but has 10 nodes these were taken this morning after last nights 1st feeding.


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 20, 2008)

After reading Garden Knowm's thread on placement of cfl's I have added 3 more 42 watt cfl's for a total of 9. I will add 3 more as needed. now 378 watts of cfl which is ~1350 watts of light.


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 27, 2008)

The Seldom Seen Garden has been converted to a portable 2' deep x 3' wide x 4' high grow box. I changed the plans of a common grow box plan found on other grow boards to suit my needs. the plans were originally for a 4x4x4 box. Thanks to the dude who put up those plans.

The original garden room was a linen closet that was originally converted to control fermentation temp of homebrew. It has a window ac mounted in the upper cabinet face down (not really good, but works though loud). This works for fermentation because the heat produced is not more than about 8 degrees for a very active ferment. The closet was very well insulated, and had a 2 outlet receptacle inside for some reason. Anyway I now use a free chest freezer for the fermentation and the closet seemed perfect, complete with ac!

The ac was really loud. Bad location, right by door. Ac would freeze up if turned down to keep 77-78 so had to settle for 78-82 not bad but expensive, ran 30-45 min per hour. Had to baby the ac by draining cooling fin area with a towel and contain the drips from hitting lights. if left alone, the air space around cooling fins fills with water, freezes up, the ac runs continuous, and room gets warmer.

So I figured the location sucked, I decided to build the cabinet.
I put it on wheels, painted the inside with flat white paint (not mylar because of heat and cheaper), installed a cheap 50 cfm bath exhaust in top and wheeled it into my master bathroom which has more room than needed to shit shower and not shave

The box is 24 cubic feet. air intake at this point is passive, with 12 3/4 pvc elbows, 6 on each end with the exhaust fan in middle of top. best case scenario the fan should vent the box entirely twice per minute, which should be way overkill. Well I forgot to mention I now have 10-42 watt cfl's, 420 watts just seems right 

420 watts of cfl's while I am sure not as much as HID, produce some serious heat. With the door open which I can now do because of the new location, I can get the temp to 82 degrees, but with the door on more like 88-90. With ice bottles infront of fan, 87 degrees, and added bonus of removing humidity from collected condensate. But melts quick. I will vent the exhaust either to the existing 70 cfm bathroom exhaust a few feet away or through the ceiling (remove light fixture which is not used) and into attic. I probably need a bigger exhaust and maybe an intake fan. If anyone actually reads any of this shit, and has suggestion, please add comments!


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice... Is it seldom seen because you just joined? I hope so! Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 27, 2008)

So 5 days ago I found 3 clones of "Headband" from a guy on craigslist!
Now I was not really ready for 3 more girls for the perpetual garden, but i am currently smoking the headband and I really like it. I would highly recommend it even though it is pricey. I like indicas, but some only body and I feel cheated. Like the shitty sativa I used to have to get (before my med card) from a dealer, no body. Headband is nice daytime Sativa, with enough Indica to make the high feel round. Sold as Sativa, but but genetics are supposedly: OG Kush X Master Kush X Sour Diesel. No wonder I like it!

Well the clones were in 1" cubes this time, and by the time I made it back from meeting the dude in San Diego (30 min), the clones were half dead. root tips browning and cube dry (will bring plastic of some sort to keep moist next time, maybe squirt bottle too) I put the 3 clones in very weak big bloom pH 6.3ish in a dish while I went and got #1 nursery pots (not clear gotta fix that) $0.79 at home depot. Then to the local garden center for perlite. Mixed 1/3 perlite with 2/3 fox farm ocean forest The clones looked much better after soaking their bare roots in some weak nutes and were planted in the soil mix. 5 days later they look pretty shitty, but I am sure at least 2 of the 3 will be nice and the 3rd will just be small. 

Here are the headband clones. day 1 and day 5 What's with the growth on the stem? is that from rooting hormone?


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 27, 2008)

End of week 2 for the OG Kush, and the girls are looking nice. Only one of the 6 is still recovering from shock. Have given 4 waterings after initial light watering in as mentioned before. 1st was pH 6.3 water, next with 2 Tbl big bloom per gallon, next 4 Tbl/gal, then plain water. I think they will get the 6 Tbl/gallon in the morning (recommended 4Tbl/gal every watering, 1/2 cup/gal heavy feeding weekly) The girls went to bed thirsty and will enjoy a big breakfast!

All 6 were showing sex when I got them. Looked like SeeMoreBuds Day 31 (from seed, 16 days veg, 14 days to show sex).
Today is day 15 and the girls look like SMB's day 39. Does this mean I may only have 5 or so weeks left? Garden Knowm? I know the buds will tell me when they are done I am just wanting to be ready to flush. Do I need to flush with organics?

Pics are of the six OG girls. tops and full plant. in order: shorty, crocked, near death, worst, best, back. side branching of best, closeups crocked, and grow box shot. Best is 9" today. stretching a little cuz of heat maybe, still like 1/2" between nodes. Trichromes already!


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks GrowTech. Just checked out your journal, looks nice also. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 28, 2008)

bought a 256cfm blower from local hydro shop, I have installed the exhaust vent pipe through an unused light fixture (looks clean) venting into small attic space. I will fit blower to box tonight or tomorrow and include pics. Hopefully changing the air 10 times a minute will keep it cool. The 50cfm bath exhaust will be used on the future mother/clone box which will have much less light and heat. I hope.


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 29, 2008)

So I installed the 265cfm blower as the exhaust, vented through existing light fixture hole into attic. Still 15 degrees hotter inside with the door closed.

Maybe I need more passive intake. Suggestions would be great!

Pics are of: original 50cfm bath fan exhausting through the existing 70cfm fan, new blower with ceiling hook-up, cool new square pots only $1.25ea (will use in future, #1 and #2 nursery pots shown for size), 3 of the OGK ladies after loosing some leaves to 3oz/gal big bloom, some meds just for fun (the Seldom Seen Garden currently growing OG Kush and Headband) 6th pic of blower intake in box.


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 30, 2008)

I mentioned before that the older girls got a big meal a couple of days ago. Fox Farm Big Bloom recommends 4 T (1/4 cup)/gal every watering and 4oz once a week. I had slowly come up to 4T./gal with just water in between. So the big feeding was 3 oz/gal. The lower oldest leaves started to get brown spots and die. The first one actually got wet and burned by the next morning along with a couple others. they were all low so I hoped they were all wet ones. well over the last 2 days more leaves have been doing the same (see pics above) I mixed up a bunch of pH'd de-chlorinated tap water, then I talked to the dude at the local hydro shop and he suggested since they would be ready for the next watering in another day or so, I should wait and flush with DI/RO water maybe twice vol of pot. I will check the pH of the run off to see if I can gleen anything from it. I don't think I killed them, but definately don't follow the directions on fertilizers! I think I will for the next week or two only give the girls Tap (for minerals/no Cl) water with 1 T. molasses until they complain a little. I really probably should not even have been fertilizing them since they are in such good new organic soil, but I was stupid trying to give them a boost.

Any thoughts?


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 30, 2008)

Great thread 

good luck with ur grow 

rep+4u


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks camaro dude, it was getting lonely in the garden! Thanks for the rep too. Although I often feel like a stranger, I am no longer one here!


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 30, 2008)

i know, i feel 4 u man 
u have spent a lot of time on this as i can c and i really cant belive someone hasnt said anything about it 
well, im here 2 say keep up the great work,&i will b watching 

good luck man


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 30, 2008)

i also rep4u please rep me aswell thanks ,i be stopping by again soon ,later


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 30, 2008)

hell ya growtec is a good dude i didnt even see that he posted. u also should check out his grow 
he has a live feed that crazy ass sob but i lov it


GrowTech said:


> Very nice... Is it seldom seen because you just joined? I hope so! Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks again camaro dude! I added some rep for you and grow tech, it won't let me add more right now, but now I know. The girls look good after the flush, starting to really drink up the water, the largest are almost dry already. they have spent the last 5 hours in the box with it closed, house ac on at 73, the bathroom gets cold. I think the box temps have stayed about 84, not too bad I guess, lots of fans on the girls so they are probably ok. The box will work really good once winter comes, or really fall since we don't really have seasons here, but when the house is 65-70 I ought to be good. Time to go see the girls, I could spend hours just hangin with them!


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 31, 2008)

isnt that crazy how fast they drink the water after a flush ,the first time i flushed was a 3weeks ago and i did notice change 4 the good 
iv been growing 4 years whis i knew about flushing b4
good luck bro 


Hayduke said:


> Thanks again camaro dude! I added some rep for you and grow tech, it won't let me add more right now, but now I know. The girls look good after the flush, starting to really drink up the water, the largest are almost dry already. they have spent the last 5 hours in the box with it closed, house ac on at 73, the bathroom gets cold. I think the box temps have stayed about 84, not too bad I guess, lots of fans on the girls so they are probably ok. The box will work really good once winter comes, or really fall since we don't really have seasons here, but when the house is 65-70 I ought to be good. Time to go see the girls, I could spend hours just hangin with them!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 2, 2008)

Was there a particular reason you decided to flower them so soon? Also, should have really been no nutes until the plants were asking for them (usually the leaves will start to become a lighter green as an indicator)- let alone a 3oz. dose to a gallon. You will for sure get some repercussions from the OD. I've never used anything but Foxfarm nutes and I've never given anything over the recommended directions (3-4 t)- usually always less than the directions. Marijuana usually for the most part is not a heavy feeding plant, some indicas can take some heavy feedings though.. 

A flush can cause more problems than it would fix- though I think you might make a right choice here, def. nute and salt build up in the soil with the plants so young.. eck. but the flush will take everything good out of the soil. How many times have you nuted the plants thus far total? What color/ how murky is the water coming out the bottom when you water? 

Btw, I've seen more people hurt plants with fertilizer then help plants- easy does it...


----------



## unity (Sep 2, 2008)

Thought I stop in  I'm pritty sure you won't be waiting with a shotgun behind the door 
Growing pains, huh! I feel you mate. Can't help you, I'm in hydro, and even then I'm lucky to keep mine alive,lol.
I think you are in good hands with Hotnsexymilf.
I'm 215 as well, were you in SD?

Unity


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 2, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Was there a particular reason you decided to flower them so soon? Also, should have really been no nutes until the plants were asking for them (usually the leaves will start to become a lighter green as an indicator)
> 
> yeah, I kinda knew it too, especially with foxfarm soil. It was stupid. I did not know the indicator, thank you! Only water for a while. As for why I started flowering so soon, a couple of reasons, though I think in hindsight I either need to veg a little or get larger cuttings: I am using cfl's which cannot penetrate well enough to support large plants (SeeMoreBuds 17), and this is only for personal medicinal use and I am trying to get a perpetual harvest.
> 
> ...


I am sure I would have been better off never adding nutes, because the soil is so rich. Dumb, Dumb, Dumb!

By the way, everything I am only explaining what happened and why. I am not trying to make any excuses or give the impression that I know what I am doing, because I don't!. I have read alot and had 1 shitty attempt at 19 in 1989, anybody remember "operation green merchant"? UPS sucks! I absolutely appreciate the knowledge amassed by many people on RIU. I am extremely thankful to all those who can advise and help me become more successful.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 2, 2008)

Also to add to the damage done, last night I turned OFF  the house air when I was cool outside and opened the windows. When I came home from work expecting to feel the cool house air, it was hot as hell!. I literally, dropped the groceries and ran to check the girls expecting to find them cooked. The box was 96, not good but it could have been much worse, glad I got the 256cfm blower. Luckily after originally deciding too wait 20 hours to water, I went ahead and gave them tap water with 1T Molasses (no chlorine and pH 6.4. I opened the box but shut the bathroom door cuz it gets colder. Then 2 hours later I checked before leaving to get my daughter, and the cat was locked in the bathroom with the garden! . 

Luckily no plants were harmed during this 3rd f-up (4th if I should not have flushed, 5th if I flowered too soon, oh yeah CFL'S!!!!!). Good Kitty!!!!!

The OGK girls are 22 days today and the flowers are dramatically larger from the end week 2 post in spite of me I will post pics Wed night.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 2, 2008)

unity said:


> Thought I stop in  I'm pritty sure you won't be waiting with a shotgun behind the door
> Growing pains, huh! I feel you mate. Can't help you, I'm in hydro, and even then I'm lucky to keep mine alive,lol.
> I think you are in good hands with Hotnsexymilf.
> I'm 215 as well, were you in SD?
> ...


Growing pains for sure! Thanks for stopping by! Don't get me wrong I am not for violence, and I won't be waiting behind the door with a shotgun, nevertheless I would definitely recommend calling first, and not fucking with my family cuz I will be behind the door with the SKS well, not really but it is not far from reach and loaded. (Ca DOJ legal, as enough parts have been replaced to be considered American Made)

But again I really am not as crazy as that sounds, I think

Yeah I live in SD County


----------



## unity (Sep 3, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> Growing pains for sure! Thanks for stopping by! Don't get me wrong I am not for violence, and I won't be waiting behind the door with a shotgun, nevertheless I would definitely recommend calling first, and not fucking with my family cuz I will be behind the door with the SKS well, not really but it is not far from reach and loaded. (Ca DOJ legal, as enough parts have been replaced to be considered American Made)
> 
> But again I really am not as crazy as that sounds, I think
> 
> Yeah I live in SD County


I know what you mean man, it's a big conversation, but there is room for all of us at the table 
I'm in HB, the situation is a little easier up here I think.

Unity


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

DAM MAN I AM GLAD 2 C EVERYTHING IS ALRIGHT 

U LIVE U LEARN LOL
I KEEP MY AC ON 24/7 AFTER SOMTHING LIKE THAT HAPPEND 2 ME /ITS JUST WAY 2 MUCH WORK,TIME,MONEY 2 LOOSE IN 1 DAY 
KEEP ON KEEPIN ON 



Hayduke said:


> Also to add to the damage done, last night I turned OFF  the house air when I was cool outside and opened the windows. When I came home from work expecting to feel the cool house air, it was hot as hell!. I literally, dropped the groceries and ran to check the girls expecting to find them cooked. The box was 96, not good but it could have been much worse, glad I got the 256cfm blower. Luckily after originally deciding too wait 20 hours to water, I went ahead and gave them tap water with 1T Molasses (no chlorine and pH 6.4. I opened the box but shut the bathroom door cuz it gets colder. Then 2 hours later I checked before leaving to get my daughter, and the cat was locked in the bathroom with the garden! .
> 
> Luckily no plants were harmed during this 3rd f-up (4th if I should not have flushed, 5th if I flowered too soon, oh yeah CFL'S!!!!!). Good Kitty!!!!!
> 
> The OGK girls are 22 days today and the flowers are dramatically larger from the end week 2 post in spite of me I will post pics Wed night.


----------



## unity (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, my AC is on an auto setting, always! Have you considered one that just handles your grow, like a window unit or portable?


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 3, 2008)

unity said:


> Yep, my AC is on an auto setting, always! Have you considered one that just handles your grow, like a window unit or portable?


Yeah the original closet was a homemade temp controlled fermentation room, which conveniently was insulated with reflective rigid insulation and had a window ac installed in the upper cabinet, facing down (not the best for the ac unit) Fermentation does produce heat but not as much as 10-42 watt cfl's. Also this was located right by the front door so odor and the noise of the ac and the heat from the ac making house uncomfortable. installed face down the compressor was very loud and the water which condensed in cooling coils would freeze if set low enough for 77-81 degrees.
So I built the box. Still considering cutting hole in box and mounting AC. Frys has a portable for 299 but not spending that much right now. I have the house ac on a program, but instead of overriding the temp, turned it off. won't happen again, soon it will be cooler also! new pics tonight, so check back!


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 3, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> DAM MAN I AM GLAD 2 C EVERYTHING IS ALRIGHT
> 
> U LIVE U LEARN LOL
> I KEEP MY AC ON 24/7 AFTER SOMTHING LIKE THAT HAPPEND 2 ME /ITS JUST WAY 2 MUCH WORK,TIME,MONEY 2 LOOSE IN 1 DAY
> KEEP ON KEEPIN ON


Thanks camaro dude. I'll try not to F-up much more.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

my breaker box to my a/c unit went out today 
dam i shouldnt of said anything lol 
every thing is good tho it hit 101.9 f


Hayduke said:


> Thanks camaro dude. I'll try not to F-up much more.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 3, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> my breaker box to my a/c unit went out today
> dam i shouldnt of said anything lol
> every thing is good tho it hit 101.9 f


Damn dude, that sucks. Glad there was no disaster! kinda funny all things considered


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

THATS VERY TURE ,ITS ALL GOOD THO UR PLANTS R GOOD SO R MINE AND THATS GOOD 4ME 


Hayduke said:


> . Glad there was no disaster! kinda funny all things considered


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 4, 2008)

I own Seemorebuds' cfl book- bought it when GK first released it.. lol..last nov... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/36622-seemorebuds-marijuana-buds-less-grow.html
My first grow was cfl which resulted in a 3 oz. 12 gram cured yield from one plant- a few bumps along the way (mostly with falling lights and burnt leaves/buds) 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30777-my-very-first-grow-closet.html
That baby was vegged 2.5 months before put into flowering under cfls- the biggest thing with cfls is placement, it's critical. 

Cfl buds are always a lot fluffier and less dense than hps buds- hence more bud spots are usually better for the overall yield. Usually for any plant flowering isn't suggested until the plant is at least 18 inches tall. It's key to note that the mango strain used by GK in his book is a VERY heavy yielding strain, his results aren't very typical. Starting seeds at 12/12 prior to them reaching mature age does not make the plant sex quicker or flower faster- the only thing it does is cut down the energy the plant gets,stunting growth. With clones though, since the mother plant has already reached maturity you can start 12/12 actual flowering right off the bat (there is no sexing stage for clones)though the plant will be much smaller with a much smaller yeild as it was rushed. Also 12/12 does NOT induce the plant to show it's sex, the plant's maturity does, all my plants from seed always show sex while under 24/0 lights because I veg them until they reach maturity before inducing flowering, no rushed plants here. A thought to remember- in nature these plants veg for nearly 5 months before flowering, almost an 8 months life span- forcing the plant to go through it's whole life cycle in 3 months is stressful enough. Just some info to remember the next time around..

Do not always follow the directions on the nutes you buy- those directions are not for marijuana growers, lol, they are for hobby gardeners and produce. Again, marijuana needs very little nutrients compared to all the other plants typical gardeners are growing- a typical nute dosage for typical plants is usually an overdose for marijuana. You are growing a WEED, remember that- they usually thrive better with less intervention. 

You also should have paid less attention to the amount of water you put into the container during the flush and more attention to the color of the water coming from the container during the flush- the point of the flush is to put water through until it comes out clear. That's the only way you can be sure you got all the toxic buildup out of the soil... a flush is a touchy move, though a little late to be saying that- as now your plant will continue to show signs from the OD (some OD signs take almost 2 weeks to show up in the leaves), and will make it difficult to sort out OD signs from possible under nutrition signs caused by the flush itself..

So yeah.. any questions let me know.. right now you're pretty much at a wait and see point.

Also with that heat problem you just had- did you check if the plant actually needed to be watered before you watered?? I.E. stuck you finger 2 inches into the soil to see if the soil was moist? If it's moist 2 inches below the surface DON'T WATER.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 4, 2008)

End week 3 (pics are actually 23 days flower)

Pretty much all leaves are now damaged. Rust colored spots appearing without burnt edges, also on bud leaves. Probably lock out of something now.
Really don't know what if anything I should do. I have some micronutes on the way, should I use them? Should I remove the damaged leaves? If so that would mean all of the few remaining fan leaves would be gone, not sure if that is good or not.

Anyhow pics are in same order as end week 2 (page 1 post 7)

Day 1 OGK=page 1 post 1
end week 1 post 2
day 1 headband post 6
end week 2 OGK page 1 post 7

The really shitty girl was named Amber, after an ex-wife. This sure did not help things

Last 4 pics are side branch of largest, diff view of 1st girl, garden overview, close-up of largest girls top


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice post i learnd a few things 
rep+4u


hotnsexymilf said:


> i own seemorebuds' cfl book- bought it when gk first released it.. Lol..last nov... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/36622-seemorebuds-marijuana-buds-less-grow.html
> my first grow was cfl which resulted in a 3 oz. 12 gram cured yield from one plant- a few bumps along the way (mostly with falling lights and burnt leaves/buds)
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30777-my-very-first-grow-closet.html
> that baby was vegged 2.5 months before put into flowering under cfls- the biggest thing with cfls is placement, it's critical.
> ...


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 5, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> your plant will continue to show signs from the OD (some OD signs take almost 2 weeks to show up in the leaves), and will make it difficult to sort out OD signs from possible under nutrition signs caused by the flush itself..
> 
> So yeah.. any questions let me know.. right now you're pretty much at a wait and see point.
> 
> Also with that heat problem you just had- did you check if the plant actually needed to be watered before you watered?? I.E. stuck you finger 2 inches into the soil to see if the soil was moist? If it's moist 2 inches below the surface DON'T WATER.


Thanks for all the good advice! You can see the continuing damage in previous pics

I use my finger, lift pots for weight, and the pots are clear (I know won't happen again) so I can actually see the moisture level drop as small water drops condensing lower as they dry up. the heat problem, was they could have waited another 5 hours of light till I got home, but with the higher evap and transpiration rate the larger (relatively speaking) would have been hurting. they have never been very wet, and the soil is very loose and drains quickly. usual waterings are 12-14 oz out of which about 2 oz runs off. usually every 4th day, the heat issue day would have been day 4, Iwatered the last 30 min of day 3.

As far as the wait and see, I ordered an organic soil tonic, should I not use this when it arrives? here is what they say:


This tonic contains the following : Artesian Spring Water, Worm Castings, Mycorrhizal Fungi, Coral Calcium, Unsulphured (Blackstrap) Molasses, and Humic Acid derived from Oak Leaf & Peat Compost. ​ Now, most people "*do not want to tell",* you their ingredients. Blue Mountain Organics wants you to know them and why they are used :​ The Artesian Spring Water (provides an all natural, chlorine free base), Worm Castings (add soluable nitrogen & trace minerals), Mycorrhizal Fungi make the mix soluble & inoculate your plants roots, Unsulphured Molasses (feeds - these beneficial microorganisms, provides trace minerals, plus soluble nitrogen, phosphorus & potassium), Coral Calcium (adds 72 trace minerals - that's all of them), Humic Acid derived from (Hot Composted) Oak Leaves & Peat - adds natural chelates (ensuring smooth delivery of the trace minerals). All these good things are mixed, then oxygenated for (3) days under optimal conditions; in a special organic tea brewer. Which increases the feeding action of the beneficial microorganisms - which break down all these good things, into a highly soluble liquid. Easily absorbed by plants. Note: Mycorrhizal Fungi enhance your plants ability to absorb more nutrients, minerals & water - resulting in better vigor, growth & draught resistance. Just Google or Yahoo Search Mycorrhizal Fungi - You'll find page after page of information praising them.​ *The effects on your plants will Amaze You !!! .* Just like you, a plant fed a well balanced diet, which includes vitamins & trace minerals - *Results in Increased Health & Vigor.* It is like a protein shake for your plants. 

​Also should I trim the damaged leaves or let them fall off?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 5, 2008)

From what it says, it's a liquid- so I'd hold off on adding it for a while. You're still probably going to continue getting repercussions from the OD.. lol, hands off the plants and let them recoup. If it was a soil conditioner that wasn't in liquid form,but instead a solid granule that you added to the top of the soil, that would have been ok to add now as those organic nutrients release slowly over time- but that liquid stuff will do the same thing as any liquid nutrient. That seems like it will be a good choice for _after_ the plants have had some time to rebound as it will give the plants basically most of the things you flushed out of the Foxfarm soil to begin with. But again, just wait and see.. paws off those lovelies. 

As far as the leaves- NEVER remove any leaf that is not more than 50% damaged. When you remove leaves you are cutting off the amount of energy the plant can produce- stunting the plant. Even when leaves are 50% damaged assess the overall plant- if the plant doesn't have that many leaves to begin with, just cut off the dead area of the leaf. If they fall off naturally, they fall off- but from your pictures, I wouldn't touch any of the leaves- they don't have many in the first place.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 5, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> As far as the leaves- NEVER remove any leaf that is not more than 50% damaged. When you remove leaves you are cutting off the amount of energy the plant can produce- stunting the plant. Even when leaves are 50% damaged assess the overall plant- if the plant doesn't have that many leaves to begin with, just cut off the dead area of the leaf. If they fall off naturally, they fall off- but from your pictures, I wouldn't touch any of the leaves- they don't have many in the first place.


Thanks for the advice on leaf removal!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 5, 2008)

hell ya man 
i glad 2 c u got some help in here great pics


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 5, 2008)

Well now I know what under-watering looks like. I have also learned that all plants do not necessarily get watered on the same day. My largest was drier and a lighter than the others last night and I second guessed myself because of all the noob overwatering, let the plants dry out stuff I hear. My soil drains so fast, I am not sure I could overwater unless I let them sit in run off, and I don't. The good thing is it was only one plant that was damaged. the bad thing was it was my largest She lost a few more leaves and has few left. She did seem to perk back up fairly quickly, I hope all that shit I read about in the late 80's early 90's about water stress being a good thing is true, if so it was probably for veg, I don't remember.

I should change the name of this thread to how to kill your plants effectively.

[email protected]%CK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

well here she is


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 5, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> hell ya man
> i glad 2 c u got some help in here great pics


NICE! thanks for adding some eye candy to my thread as my girls are not looking so hot!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 5, 2008)

Underwatering doesn't hurt the plant as much, over watering is the killer, lol (if you see your plants daily, they'll get watered before there's a REAL problem from under watering)- sometimes when I lose track of my watering schedule I'll let them drop to know when to water again.. don't worry bout it man..


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I got my stuff from Blue Mountain Organics today, nice quick service, for ordering on a holiday especially. As advised I did not add any of the tonic today. My water I had did have 1T molasses/gal though, and I am sure that wasn't good either, but it was chlorine free and pH'd, their knock, knock, knocking on heavens door anyway. I also rcvd the NPK 0-7-0 bat guano, and the NPK 9-3-2 Bat guano, and the Flower power 1-8-7 (on a mthrf'ncop!)

They also kicked down a bag of 1-0-0 worm castings! Dow right neighborly

hold on......much better!

The super plant tonic has mole asses in there. I brew beer. The air is full of wild yeast and bacteria who eat sugar, piss alcohol, and fart co2. They also like oxygen (the tonic is made with a aeration) in the early stages of life for building cell walls, once the oxy is gone they perform anerobic fermentation.
I actually noticed this today in my water with molasses, while the water sat out to get rid of chlorine, yeast fell in, then I gave them a very small amt of sugar to eat. I noticed when I was on the last plant when I poured from an opaque 1 gal bottle into a clear 16oz bottle, a few extra bubbles. It also smelled a little like bad fermentation (as opposed to good beer yeast)

Well the plant tonic is slightly carbonated, the bottom of the bottle was even pushed out a little. There is what very well could be yeast/bacteria which have settled to the bottom (like in a fermenter) and 10 dead fruit flies (Drosophila sp.) floating on top. They cannot resist the smell of fermentation!

Not sure if this is normal or not. You would actually have to be totally sanitized (bottles, equipment, the air, anything that it in contact) to avoid 
this naturally with the added sugar. 

So if this did fement out the sugar, is it not the actual sucrose which feeds the soil critters? Also it smells exactly like my very slightly fizzy molasses water.

What does something like 0.5% (guess, probably much less) alcohol do to plants?

I just read some of the directions that came with the poop that says if you make into a tea, it works faster if you oxygenate to "promotes the growth benefical bacteria and fungi present in these amendments" yeast (a fungus) and many bacteria which ferment, would if given some o2/with some residual food/sugar left, start reproduction, and not do much more fermenting until all o2 had been consumed. this is the lag phase of fermentation.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 5, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Underwatering doesn't hurt the plant as much, over watering is the killer, lol (if you see your plants daily, they'll get watered before there's a REAL problem from under watering)- sometimes when I lose track of my watering schedule I'll let them drop to know when to water again.. don't worry bout it man..


Thanks! I visit them daily, just made a bad decision. I stuck my finger 2" in the pot and it felt, not really damp, but not dry like the top inch. The pot was very lite though. Also I thought today that 2" is relative to pot size. In a five gallon bucket, I really don't know (maybe should go deeper?), but if it was a 2" peat pot, of course that would be too deep. My pots are only 7" deep and I put some river rock in the bottom for drainage and to keep soil in pot (won't do that again, the newer 3 have newspaper ala SeeMoreBuds, and I think I will use cheesecloth in the future. Organic grow and petrol based ink) Also my perception of moist is like color in that its a perception.

I saw your first grow thread (very nice) and saw that you made the early mistake of over-watering. Years ago in Culinary School, the chef taught us that there are 2 kinds of cooks, Heat apprehensive and those like me that really don't know what that nob is for beside turning the fire on (I just move the pan if needed you can't saute' with low heat!) So I wonder if there are (generally speaking) 2 kinds of gardeners, those who are heavy handed with water and those who are lite. 

I am always concerned with the roots getting o2 hence the soil which was never tamped down, rocks in bottom, perlite added to newer victims) Even after the flush I never got the droopy leaves (well they were gone w/in 2 hours at least) and the next day the top of the soil was drying nicely. At least until today I am sure they have never really been over-watered even with the flush the soil drains so fast, and there is not much of it.

I am going to do my best to take your advice and not worry about it (hard for me)!! Thank you for taking your time to help!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm about to use these for my grow. You should try them out if you're worried about the roots getting air.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 5, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> I'm about to use these for my grow. You should try them out if you're worried about the roots getting air.


Those look like they are for hydro? I am using soil and all organic

note: the tall girls flowers look nice after her drought. Most of her leaves are crispified so she has a manicured look. Her buds are filling in nice and are surprisingly firm (I snuck a feel!) Her scent is intoxicating
I just spent some quality time with her, a pair of tweezers and a sticky piece of duct tape to hold the removed cat hairs. I think the cat rubbed her cheek on her today when I yanked her out of the fire for a cool drink, though they all have a few of the lightest cat fuzz hairs on them. I will be cleaning all the sisters tonight before the buds swell them in!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 5, 2008)

No you can put soil in those. The holes are small enough. It's just to let the roots breath. You can also put a pump in there for more oxygen. I saw them used in someone's journal the other day.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 6, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL 


Hayduke said:


> Well now I know what under-watering looks like. I have also learned that all plants do not necessarily get watered on the same day. My largest was drier and a lighter than the others last night and I second guessed myself because of all the noob overwatering, let the plants dry out stuff I hear. My soil drains so fast, I am not sure I could overwater unless I let them sit in run off, and I don't. The good thing is it was only one plant that was damaged. the bad thing was it was my largest She lost a few more leaves and has few left. She did seem to perk back up fairly quickly, I hope all that shit I read about in the late 80's early 90's about water stress being a good thing is true, if so it was probably for veg, I don't remember.
> 
> I should change the name of this thread to how to kill your plants effectively.
> 
> ...





Hayduke said:


> NICE! thanks for adding some eye candy to my thread as my girls are not looking so hot!


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 7, 2008)

The clear pots have been covered with panda film

Watered the four that needed it today with the Super Plant Tonic from Blue Mountain Organics. I have been assured by OhSoGreen on the organic forum that the fermentation is a good thing, that the tonic is alive, and I probably got a particularly good batch!

Leaves continuing to show damage, but buds are swelling. The tall girl after losing basically all of her leaves after the drought, is finishing early, I think. Some of her hairs are turning red. Headband looks good. Thinking of a veg area, and a seed order. I have decided to trust SubCool TGA seeds off his recommended site. Thinking of trying Pandora's Box and maybe 1 other. Any suggestions?

time


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 7, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> LOLOLOLOL


Looks like she has done some LST she would win a game of musical chairs for sure


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey I made it to toker! And my dad told me I would never amount to anything!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

hell ya she would win a game of musical chairs for sure

glad 2 c u got the pots takin care of


Hayduke said:


> Looks like she has done some LST she would win a game of musical chairs for sure


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 10, 2008)

The Pics are 29 days flower from clone. Same order as the earlier weekly photos. The buds are looking good if you can look past all the leaf damage from the previous f-up. They all have received no nutrients since the burn except a couple of days ago had a full dose of BMO Super Plant Tonic with an addition of 1 teaspoon of molasses (instead of 1T. because the SPT has some). The short girl although short is very sexy with a large bottom, so she has been named M.J.-Low Added pics are just close up of 1st plant pic top, a bathroom ionizer ($11.99 @ home Depot) to tone down the odor a little, and a overview showing lights all around and close. The tall girl has lost all leaves and hairs are about 15% red. Bulb pic is the LOA 42 watt from walmart for 97 cents. They are rated at less lumens and I believe them to be a prior generation of less efficient bulbs they are compared to 100w as opposed to my G.E. bulbs 150W. This also may be why they are a little cooler. (for under a buck though) I added one, but with the door shut it raised the temp 3-4 degrees I can't accept now. They are looking closer to maturity than I would like. I hope they take their time. (M)J-low has no red hairs, and most of the other girls have 1 or 2 here and there. The head band girls are looking pretty good pics are 19 days, about a week since pistils showed.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 10, 2008)

Lookin nice hayduke. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 10, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> Lookin nice hayduke. Keep up the good work.


Thanks DK! trying not to kill 'em


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Haha, why of course, that's the most important part!


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 11, 2008)

watered last night with the full dose of SPT, 1t./gal mole asses, 2T/gal Big Bloom. It is a little hard to tell if the girls are hungry due to all the damage. Since I flushed the good and bad out, I fed what would be a recommended foliar feeding (I would definitely not foliar feed this much) and hoped for the best. I did not want to burn them, but they were basically doing nothing for a few days.

New growth today to the tops of flowers with no perceivable increase in premature maturation Temps for first 5 hours of lights on still too high at 86, but the last 7 are high 70's.

I am having trouble using GH pH up. I mix, test, then let it sit for a couple of hours with no change (GH liquid test kit). Yesterday I tested a batch that sat for a day and the pH went from 6.5 to 4. I cut with 1/2 dechlor tap and after several hours the pH was still in the fives. I have pretty hard water with a pH of about 7.7 and usually add 15-18 drops from an eye dropper (about .5ml I think) I stopped using distilled when I had a problem getting the pH low enough using big bloom.

Any suggestions?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 11, 2008)

I have no suggestions- as within a week of a flush from a serious OD you've already nuted the plants twice.. there's no possible way the plants had any time to use the excess nutes stored in the plant itself to even need more nutes..

As far as the Big Bloom, yes, you have to use quite a bit of ph down to get it down to the right levels depending on the water you use. Let the tap water sit out open at least 24 hours, ph it, add ph up or down, shake gallon, ph it again, adjust as necessary, repeat as necessary. Over time you should be able to figure out the formula needed to ph your water..


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 11, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I have no suggestions- as within a week of a flush from a serious OD you've already nuted the plants twice.. there's no possible way the plants had any time to use the excess nutes stored in the plant itself to even need more nutes..
> 
> As far as the Big Bloom, yes, you have to use quite a bit of ph down to get it down to the right levels depending on the water you use. Let the tap water sit out open at least 24 hours, ph it, add ph up or down, shake gallon, ph it again, adjust as necessary, repeat as necessary. Over time you should be able to figure out the formula needed to ph your water..


First of all it was 12 days after the fact. The plants are also small and have little biomass for storage, so maybe not as much stored as thought.

The younger headband were getting lighter in color. they have darkened today.

I have not nuted them twice either. SPT is not nutrients, the extremely low amount of NPK is only for the beasties, see OhSoGreens thread on SPT "what it is and what it is not" in the organic section https://www.rollitup.org/organics/100067-super-plant-tonic-what-what.html

I have also communicated with the kind hippie type folk that make these products, I was clear as to what I was growing (It's Legal!) and was assured it would help.

I have 1/8" growth on the top of the buds today with a burst of thick white pistils.

I used only 2 (T) tablespoons of the Big Bloom which although as I have learned their recommendations are high, is the foliar strength dose. Also not in 5 gal buckets, 3-3.5 qts.

Also, as always, thank you for the advice on pH, this is exactly what I have done. The drop occurred with no nutes, only molasses @ 1 (t) teaspoon. Also by drop it sure doesn't seem like using a lot of pH down, it seems as though it is very concentrated, you don't need much at all, and time and mixing is needed to to allow all the hydronium ions to react. I originally used .6-.8ml, then cut by half with more water, so 3-4 tenths of a ml and the other half of the mix is still too low. just was looking for a rough guide for good old hard US water. 

Yeah water is different but not that much in the west (for a rough guide at least). The Colorado river and the watersheds of its tributaries make up a large portion of western water The water is hard and high in carbonates. Also, in hardness and pH, this water is almost identical to water in Kansas City (river water from east of continental divide). So as many people use the GH pH test kit and pH up, I was hoping for an idea of how much others are adding to avoid overshooting. Water only pH no nutes.

I should have been more clear that the any suggestions was for using General Hydroponics pH down on hard water, not on the watering, as it was already done and was not asking for advice on that, though constructive help is appreciated. Saying "I have no suggestions- as within a week of a flush from a serious OD you've already nuted the plants twice.. there's no possible way the plants had any time to use the excess nutes stored in the plant itself to even need more nutes.." when it had been almost 2 weeks and NOT nuted twice is not constructive. It kinda puts an ugly mark on something that I am putting a lot of love into. don't get me wrong, I love nice kind advice even when not asked for. I read the first 5-6 pages of your first grow before you removed it from your signature, and I believe you asked on the very first post, to not say anything if you are not going to be nice. So I figured you would understand this as much as anyone. 

If I had blatantly ignored your advice, I understand the little tude added to my journal, but please read the whole thing so the advice can be good advice. After all it was your advice I used to feed (thanks). The older plants were also light/yellowing but this could be normal for lower leaves in flower, but the smaller plants (also flushed, though not as much cuz not as much nutes added) were getting light in color.

So here it is: I totally appreciate your advice, because it takes your time. But please if you don't have anything nice to say or add, at least have facts correct, or just chalk me up to one of the many newbies, and say nothing at all. Seems pretty Golden to me Mom. 

I am Mom and Dad, so I may be a little sensitive, and I think I am getting my period. I think I need to smoke now, My apologies to anyone who put up with my bitch this far.

Blessings HSM..........


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 12, 2008)

Dude, you're tweakin', if you get offended because I'm telling you from my experience that the plants likely weren't ready for another nuting and why they likely weren't ready- then I honestly don't know what to tell you. I never said anything negative about you or your plants, sorry if you didn't find my advice constructive.  Have a good one and good luck with the plants.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 12, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Have a good one and good luck with the plants.


Sweet! Thanks! HSM


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 13, 2008)

looking good wow


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 16, 2008)

Changed the photo period to 7pm-7am, by not having lights come on until 9 hours later. I think extra dark won't hurt. Also I think I am going to be switching to 400watt HPS, since am over 400watts right now and I could not imagine the box filled with plants and only the 10 cfl's I probably have enough for these few punny plants but not much more. Also picked up a 65watt cfl, light and bulb closeout at lowes for 30 bucks after I wired a good cord to it. I am thinking of mounting this horizontal with mylar above and use 3 or so 42 watters for a veg box to veg clones until about 12-18" rather than straight to flower. I think I will need a hood that I can vent like a cool tube or something. Trying to keep the cost down without having to make anymore costly changes. I found this:Econo 400w HPS with White Reflector - Inside Sun It comes in chrome or white. Looking for a cooltube to go with it, or a complete set up elsewhere, or a different light...just trying to stay below 2 bills with shipping. I may just get the light and worry about the cool tube later since I can now leave the box open when lights are on with new photo period. New pics tonight! you know you want to have a good chuckle!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

haha no i won't laugh I promise... well, excluding that first haha. let's see some pics!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 16, 2008)

im waiting on 2 c pics lolololol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

honestly man ive been waiting here all day whats your deal lol way to ruin my night


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 17, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> honestly man ive been waiting here all day whats your deal lol way to ruin my night


Sorry guys! Pics are taken I will upload after work today by 6pm. Too tired last night.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

oh sorry too late, ive already lost interest


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 17, 2008)

Haha! So here are a couple of pics of the big 65w I may use as part of the light for veg, and a larger clamp light (I was hoping the larger reflector would work with more than one bulb...nope) with a 300w rating. Shown with 4-42watt bulbs. Maybe with a DIY parabolic reflector? $24 including bulbs.

Oh, and a mystery pic just because!


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, here we go...these were taken on day 36 for the OGK, and day 26 headband (OG Kush x Master Kush x Sour Diesel)


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 17, 2008)

Here are some close-ups of day 36, they look nice up close!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

well god damn its about time... looking very nice by the way  i like your crazy light fixtures too lol


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 21, 2008)

Well it is a little early for the weekly updates (yeah, I know I am talking/typing to myself, I am hoping the medical cannabis well help this also). These are some close-ups at day 40. I am wondering if they will actually make it 3 more weeks?

Currently thinking of the 400w HPS from HTG with the cool tube reflector and the agrosun bulb. $262 shipped. 9,166 lumens/sq.ft. or build a 4x4x6 box?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

damn hayduke good shit! haha why wouldnt they go 3 more weeks? i barely see any amber pistols...


----------



## yellowsnakes (Sep 21, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> Hey I made it to toker! And my dad told me I would never amount to anything!


.
¤
~~~~~~~
hehehe, that's funny. nice grow. The pics have been informative. On page 5 of 8 reading through your journal. Looks like it gets pretty hot down in Southern California. It's pretty cool up here in southwestern Canada 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> damn hayduke good shit! haha why wouldnt they go 3 more weeks? i barely see any amber pistols...


I thought about it and all I could come up with was I really don't know, they just look . So I read a little, and did some looking with the 60x-100x radio shack scope. Approximately: 90% of the trichromes are cloudy, 5% clear, 5% amber. So, I hope the process is slow! 10% hairs are red, but probably from the lights, although I have several fans blowing up across lights, the lights are REAL close.



yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> hehehe, that's funny. nice grow. The pics have been informative. On page 5 of 8 reading through your journal. Looks like it gets pretty hot down in Southern California. It's pretty cool up here in southwestern Canada
> ...


Thanks for stopping by yellowsnakes. Yeah September is the hottest here. It is too nice here, I miss actually having seasons. My favorite time is "May gray" and "June gloom" when the marine layer does not burn off in the morning. Most natives hate it.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

well thats all goooood. i only got about 50% red hairs on my one plant right now, been like that for a couple weeks. probably time to chop her down within a week or so...


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 21, 2008)

U SHIT KEEPS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER

I LOV THE PICS 

GLAD 2 C EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD 4 U 

GOOD LUCK DUKE



Hayduke said:


> Well it is a little early for the weekly updates (yeah, I know I am talking/typing to myself, I am hoping the medical cannabis well help this also). These are some close-ups at day 40. I am wondering if they will actually make it 3 more weeks?
> 
> Currently thinking of the 400w HPS from HTG with the cool tube reflector and the agrosun bulb. $262 shipped. 9,166 lumens/sq.ft. or build a 4x4x6 box?


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> Well it is a little early for the weekly updates (yeah, I know I am talking/typing to myself, I am hoping the medical cannabis well help this also). These are some close-ups at day 40. I am wondering if they will actually make it 3 more weeks?
> 
> Currently thinking of the 400w HPS from HTG with the cool tube reflector and the agrosun bulb. $262 shipped. 9,166 lumens/sq.ft. or build a 4x4x6 box?


nice pics of that bud. just checked your grow out. I haven't had my a/c on all month and i have my grow room in the lower level of my home, half of the level is underground,but mybabies keep 85 degrees. got lots of fans in there.

i also have a cool tube i got for 260and it is awesome, you will love it. i also just bought a ho t5 fixture i am going to veg with. check it out. 

plus rep and subscribed


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 21, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> U SHIT KEEPS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER
> 
> I LOV THE PICS
> 
> ...


Thanks Camaro dude! I am learning. The next batch of clones should be much better (at least bigger), of course the two places I know are out right now. Dropping the kid at Disney next Sat., anybody suggest a clinic near Anaheim that has bug free clones?



Da Kine 420 said:


> nice pics of that bud. just checked your grow out. I haven't had my a/c on all month and i have my grow room in the lower level of my home, half of the level is underground,but mybabies keep 85 degrees. got lots of fans in there.
> 
> i also have a cool tube i got for 260and it is awesome, you will love it. i also just bought a ho t5 fixture i am going to veg with. check it out.
> 
> plus rep and subscribed


Welcome Da Kine! Thanks for stopping in! I was just recommended the euro-max air cooled reflector. It is what HTG recommends, and is $20 cheaper than the CoolTube. Also the agrosun bulb I am very close to making this purchase. 

With the door open and lights on at night the temps are now 75-79. If I keep this box for flower and the 400w HPS, I may just mount the window air conditioner to the side of the box. Got my electric bill, and it only went up $30 with the air running about half of that month, and running very innefficently.

Here is my fortune I got after setting up garden, hehehehe!


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 21, 2008)

nice fortune, may all your gardening dreams come true.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 23, 2008)

U should make a post bout it 
im sure someone will help

good luck


hayduke said:


> thanks camaro dude! I am learning. The next batch of clones should be much better (at least bigger), of course the two places i know are out right now. Dropping the kid at disney next sat., anybody suggest a clinic near anaheim that has bug free clones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 23, 2008)

U should make a post bout it 
im sure someone will help

good luck


hayduke said:


> thanks camaro dude! I am learning. The next batch of clones should be much better (at least bigger), of course the two places i know are out right now. Dropping the kid at disney next sat., anybody suggest a clinic near anaheim that has bug free clones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 24, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> U should make a post bout it
> im sure someone will help
> 
> good luck


Thanks, I will later. Right now a little confused with the limits. My doctor's literature says 12 immature (coma) 6 mature and bud, all of which cannot exceed 8oz of dried bud. This make sense and is probably the intent of the law. What constitutes "immature" and "mature"? Also as I read the law, there is no coma. It is 12 or 6 and 8oz of bud. So until I figure this out...I may need to wait 2-3 more weeks. It is silly cuz my buds are really small and there is no way I am even close to 8oz. There has been a lot of buzz lately with arrests and the AG talking about 90% of all dispensaries are probably illegal because they are for profit. 

It is an election year.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 24, 2008)

wow crazy shit. i forget you were growin your shit legally haha. i wouldnt really worry about it, people get popped for ozs of shit all the time out here and nothing ever happens... but yeah theyve been shutting down a lot of clubs out here too


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 24, 2008)

U R RIGHT 

I REALLY WOULD NOT WORRIE BOUT IT ITS A SMALL GROW 
AND U DOING WHAT THE DOC SAYS THEY R GOING 4 THE BIG GUYS I THINK U WILL B JUST FINE

GOOD LUCK HAYDUKE 



Hayduke said:


> Thanks, I will later. Right now a little confused with the limits. My doctor's literature says 12 immature (coma) 6 mature and bud, all of which cannot exceed 8oz of dried bud. This make sense and is probably the intent of the law. What constitutes "immature" and "mature"? Also as I read the law, there is no coma. It is 12 or 6 and 8oz of bud. So until I figure this out...I may need to wait 2-3 more weeks. It is silly cuz my buds are really small and there is no way I am even close to 8oz. There has been a lot of buzz lately with arrests and the AG talking about 90% of all dispensaries are probably illegal because they are for profit.
> 
> It is an election year.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 24, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> wow crazy shit. i forget you were growin your shit legally haha. i wouldnt really worry about it, people get popped for ozs of shit all the time out here and nothing ever happens... but yeah theyve been shutting down a lot of clubs out here too





camaro630hp said:


> U R RIGHT
> 
> I REALLY WOULD NOT WORRIE BOUT IT ITS A SMALL GROW
> AND U DOING WHAT THE DOC SAYS THEY R GOING 4 THE BIG GUYS I THINK U WILL B JUST FINE
> ...


Thanks for your support!
A collective grow in Temecula got popped for 72 plants in their back yard. They are caregivers for 12 patients. The DA disputes the validity of the 12 patients.

I belong to a collective club/delivery in the Temecula area, and as far as I know there is only one.... Sounds like my name is on a short list. I also live 1 block from the cop shop (helicopter flying over right now).

Ca law is 28.5g or less=$100 fine. In school zone = $500 (minor 1st $250)

Cultivation or processing of marijuana or its concentrate of any amount = state prison (worst case scenario of course)

Interestingly: "Any Amount of Hashish is a $500 Fine & up to 1 year of jail, misdemeanor or felony at discretion of prosecutor."

I think I should stay under 6 and grow them bigger. (or move out of this county!)

Thanks again for your support, and stay safe!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

haha will do hayduke. the thing is a lot of these laws arent really enforced that strictly, well from where i am at least they arent haha. i know people that have been busted with over an ounce and they didnt get a fine or anything. just their bud taken obviously haha. but yeah hash is a different story. kinda like if you have even one E pill you can get charged with a felony...


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 26, 2008)

I just placed an order for these:Barneys Farm Red Diesel Back in Stock Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 4, 2008)

Day 53 for the OG Kush
Day 43 Headband
Trainwreck/Kush new clones. From ad on craigslist. He said they had only been flowering for 2 weeks. Only one even had a root showing, the other two still don't. Only $15 each, but basically trying to root and re-veg at the same time

Building veg box this weekend.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

those are some crazy little plants you got there haha filling in nicely though...


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 5, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Hayduke said:


> Day 53 for the OG Kush
> Day 43 Headband
> 
> Building veg box this weekend.


happy building hayduke 

looks like mucho THC there. Did someone snow on those plants hehehe
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 8, 2008)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeskiss-ass


Hayduke said:


> Day 53 for the OG Kush
> Day 43 Headband
> Trainwreck/Kush new clones. From ad on craigslist. He said they had only been flowering for 2 weeks. Only one even had a root showing, the other two still don't. Only $15 each, but basically trying to root and re-veg at the same time
> 
> Building veg box this weekend.


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 8, 2008)

good luck on ur new veg box


----------



## silverhaze20 (Oct 10, 2008)

omg im so fucking high that when i started reading haydukes posts, i started reading them like he was towely hahaha


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 10, 2008)

hahaha thats hilarious. wheres our update towlee?!?!


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 11, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> hahaha thats hilarious. wheres our update towlee?!?!


Well, first I've got to get a little high...I don't even know what's goin' on...you guys wanna play some video games?

Thanks to all for the kind words.

Harvest day for the OG Kush on wed.

Veg box still needs a few touches but it is wired up and running. 

Started 6 red diesel seeds tonight, ordered 10 Nirvana Ak-48 from attitude last night with 5 free G-13 labs "power skunk" (no purchase nec.) $40 shipped. 

New pics soon


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

nice you got that power skunk too. cant believe theyre just giving it away now haha. red diesel niceeeeeeee lets see some pics!!


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 12, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~
just went through and reread your journal, I'm trying to watch too many, starting to get confused 



Hayduke said:


> Haha! So here are a couple of pics of the big 65w
> 
> ....
> 
> Shown with 4-42watt bulbs. Maybe with a DIY parabolic reflector? $24 including bulbs.


 .... just my style, I like DIY shit 







.... looks like someone havin a little fun playing slide, hmmm I wonder who that could be?



nice buds bro 


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 13, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> just went through and reread your journal, I'm trying to watch too many, starting to get confused
> ...


In case you did not know... It's Bill Nershi (The String Cheese Incident) playing with Hot Buttered Rum at the Greek Theater on the campus of UC Berkeley. 

And the DIY in use in the update in the next post.

Thanks for your kind words on my attempt to kill a very hearty weed (or maybe an overly sensitive genetically weak picky eating stuck up elite cannabis strain)


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 13, 2008)

So here are some pics of the new veg box and the new seeds.

Box is 2x2x4' made with 2-2x2" and the scrap 2'x4' piece of plywood left over from the flower box (cut in half). The walls are made from the 1" thick reflective backed insulation board, from the unused fermentation room turned 1st veg room which was too close to front door (see page 1). This makes it light and cheap! The 65 watt CFL security light with added cord ($30) is mounted wrong (bulb horizontal) with no reflector, but mylar on ceiling of box. Six ceramic ceiling fixtures ($1.50 ea + $1 lamp cord) are mounted with another 2x2' for auxiliary lighting with the ability to change wattage, spectrum, and number of bulbs by unscrewing or adding socket splitters. The 50 cfm bath exhaust is also scrapped from the flower box (upgraded to 265cfm blower) is sintalled inside the veg box inline with the 65 watt bulb and hard piped through foam board wall. Having the lights mounted in top and moving highth of the plants rather than lights keeps the lights near exhaust, and seems to remove the heat before the heat radiates around the whole box. Bulb is cool enough to grab (not too long) and does not feel hot to hand within 1". Like everything, time will tell.

Here are the seeds ordered from Attitude. 10 days to west coast, regular ship no stealth (and there not kidding!) used CC shipped to my address.

One seed has damage (see pic) think it will germ anyway? Germinated 6 in papertowel inside tupperware on top of veg box prior to exhaust being installed (top of box warm) 5 of 6 cracked in 11 hours, the 6th by 24hrs.
Planted all six in 1.5" peat pots. All 6 have peaked their shell covered heads just above surface in 48hrs after put in peat pots. Pots filled with Jiffy mix (shpaghum peat moss and vermiculite ~50/50) cut with perlite.

Will try to get pics up tonight of the flowers. Harvest probably Wed. for OG Kush 10-17 days more for the sexy little headband hotties.


Oh and the premature looking buds on weak stems stuck in 3" peat pots are exactly that! Actually they are the Trainwreck/Kush flowered cuttings which have finally rooted and will now attempt to force back into veg, with no leaves, without killing them. I paid $45 for this headache


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 13, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> nice you got that power skunk too. cant believe theyre just giving it away now haha. red diesel niceeeeeeee lets see some pics!!


I know, I just checked the site to see what the freebies were, hoping they would have some with a small order. I saw they were totally free and figured I might as well get something from the "value seeds" section as long as I was going to pay shipping. 15 seeds for $40 delivered $3.33 per seed.

And Red Diesel looks soooo nice, and I really like the diesels, they taste medicinally exotic!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 13, 2008)

damn my last 3 cost me over $30 haha. even if you just get the freebies though you have to pay for shipping but i already got those anyways so yeaahhhhhh red diesel id like to see you turn that as red as in the pictures haha


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey DK, since you are like the west coast seed bank, Do you think there is a chance the damaged seed on page 10 could germinate?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 14, 2008)

haha i have no idea only one way to find out! if not i will send you a replacement ASAP


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 14, 2008)

Pics are of OG Kush at 8 weeks, the nice looking bud is headband at 53 days, red diesel seedlings break ground day 2 and day 3. 

I was concerned about running out of space in the new veg box as I get up to speed, and just realized the flower box will be empty in 10-17 days


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 14, 2008)

theres a NICE looking one??? all looks like shit to me...


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 15, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> theres a NICE looking one??? all looks like shit to me...


Your a towel!!!


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 15, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> theres a NICE looking one??? all looks like shit to me...





Hayduke said:


> Your a towel!!!


I'm sorry I didn't mean that...I just need to get a little high...yeah, I'm pretty much just a towel.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 15, 2008)

well in that case... pretty decent bud for a towel id say


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 15, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~
Hi Hayduke, hope you don't mind this post, it's a little long 



Hayduke said:


> . . . Like the shitty sativa I used to have to get (before my med card) from a dealer, no body.


just wondering, "Is it hard to get a med card?"



Hayduke said:


> End of week 2 for the OG Kush, and the girls are looking nice. Pics are of the six OG girls. tops and full plant. In order: shorty, crocked, near death, worst, best, back. side branching of best, closeups crocked, and grow box shot. Best is 9" today. stretching a little cuz of heat maybe, still like 1/2" between nodes. Trichromes already!


nice growth for two weeks. Should the containers be clear though? I've read mostly that no light should be getting on the roots, so containers should be opaque.



Hayduke said:


> End week 3 (pics are actually 23 days flower)









Nice ruler for photos HayDuke, I tried one that was metal and just got a big glowing sheen off it in the photo, couldn't read anything 



Hayduke said:


> 2008-09-07 . . . . The clear pots have been covered with panda film
> Leaves continuing to show damage, but buds are swelling.


 . . . . good plan covering up the containers 



Hayduke said:


> The Pics are 29 days flower from clone.
> 
> They are looking closer to maturity than I would like. I hope they take their time. (M)J-low has no red hairs, and most of the other girls have 1 or 2 here and there. The head band girls are looking pretty good pics are 19 days, about a week since pistils showed.


.
. . 





.
. .
.





. .
.
. . . . coming along Hayduke




Hayduke said:


> *40 days and 40 nights, a love story*
> 
> These are some close-ups at day 40. I am wondering if they will actually make it 3 more weeks?


.
. .





. .
.
. .





. .
.

. . . . looks like they're getting a great THC buildup



Hayduke said:


> Day 53 for the OG Kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That seems like a descent price for some clones 






Hayduke said:


> *OG Kush at 8 weeks* . . . . *headband at 53 days*
> 
> 
> Pics are of OG Kush at 8 weeks,
> ...



Everything is coming along fine HayDuke. I hope I got the OG Kush and headband photos in the proper order. I've got to learn about the different strains, can't tell the difference yet but I'm learning thanks to RIU 

Looks like you're gonna get a perpetual garden going here 


have a good day


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 15, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> Hi Hayduke, hope you don't mind this post, it's a little long
> ...


No problem on the length, it was nice to see the pics back when they looked nice!

Med card is very easy in Cali.

Pics were in correct order.

$15 is a good price for a clone, however 2 were not yet rooted, they were in full flower (I want to veg up to 12-18" before putting to flower) and all the leaves were cut, making growth a challenge. My 2 other experiences buying clones from different sources, the clones were not in full flower, one showing no sex. They also have some leaves which have not been cut in half, while the bottom fan leaf set was cut to send the energy of the cutting to the roots rather than shoots.

Today is the cut for the OG girls, maybe they will look better with all the brown leaves cut off and on the scale! I think I am 7-10 days late.

Thanks for the kind words snake dude! I hope I am learning, and will soon be growing nice buds, or at least green plants!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 15, 2008)

how did you go about getting your card anyway? do you have an actual condition or just make up some bullshit like everyone else haha. the only people i know that have them just said they cant sleep or eat or have some sort of chronic pain, no pun intended haha i know you have to pay too but is it really that simple??


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 16, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> how did you go about getting your card anyway? do you have an actual condition or just make up some bullshit like everyone else haha. the only people i know that have them just said they cant sleep or eat or have some sort of chronic pain, no pun intended haha i know you have to pay too but is it really that simple??


Well...I am not dying of cancer or anything...yet.

I did a lot of LSD, mainly in the early 90's. I fight pretty severe depression, a little anxiety, and if I don't smoke some insomnia. Again nothing I am dying from...yet.

I have taken a couple of anti-depressants which would kinda work, for a while, and then steadily need more to work even a little. The side effects suck, they are physically addictive (if I missed my dose I would know within 2-3 hours because I started feeling a sick "high" which progressed to vertigo if I did not take the shit. What a perfect scam, I have to take the medication or feel like I am on drugs. This is pretty much backwards! I took about 6 weeks weening myself off. It sucked!!!! the long term effects seem to make it harder to focus on shit like calculus and O' Chem, stuff you, or at least I, need to really focus to get.

So, I decided to just deal with it. I found that cannabis can elevate my mood to the point I don't feel (as) depressed. I am a single father and my daughter likes me better when I smoke, I am not as much of an ass.

I have found really good clinic sativa dominant crosses like the diesels are excellent mood elevators, and don't make me as lazy while still feeling stoned. My doctor recommends "staying ahead of your symptoms" meaning don't wait till you feel like shit to medicate. Unfortunately my job would frown on me being  at work, so not always the case. Luckily I like my job and am used to poverty.

Although I have always smoked, I tried to smoke as little as possible cuz of the cost, hence the money pit of growing your own.

Smoking really good bud and more of it sure improves the quality of my life...duh!

So no I do not have some mysterious back pain, but I am also not terminally ill. The Cali law states, "for any other condition" that a physician approves.

The shit "normal" doctors feed people who have the blues is serious brain chemistry altering crap that has not been studied enough. The SSRI class drugs are a trap. In the long run they do not work, unfortunately by then many people are heavily medicated on often several psych drugs. And after all if your doctor gave it to you it can't hurt you, and he would not give them to you if they did right...? 

Doctors practice medicine...on you!

****upon close inspection (removal of cat hairs with tweezers) harvest has been delayed****

They appear to be making another push of flowers following a weird increase in small single bladed leaves. Got my scope to focus and except for one which looks like maybe the trichs got cooked a little, the others are clear, on stalks, and about 10-20% amber. So I will be patient. This was after 14 hours of dark. I have heard of people keeping them in the dark for 2-3 days to increase yeilds.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 16, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> how did you go about getting your card anyway? do you have an actual condition or just make up some bullshit like everyone else haha. the only people i know that have them just said they cant sleep or eat or have some sort of chronic pain, no pun intended haha i know you have to pay too but is it really that simple??


Damn I am long winded!

Yes it really is that easy. I made an appointment on-line, paid with a card, ($125 guaranteed) took an assessment to determine if I would qualify and scored 16/20. The doc just asks some questions, fills out some paperwork, hooked me up with a free pen and bic lighter, both with the office logo, and in 20 minutes I was off to the clinic.

Science Bless California!!!!!!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

well shit thanks for the info! wasnt expecting all of that haha. ive always thought about getting a card but mainly for buying bud which is expensive in the first place. but now that i have started growing ive gotten interested again and have heard it was real easy but did not believe it! ive been on plenty of meds myself that havent worked out at all. explain to me how anti-depressants that cause weight gain makes any fucking sense?? like im going to feel any better about myself when ive gained 40 pounds!! haha and yeah besides that i can rarely get to sleep at night if i dont smoke first. so you think i got a shot???


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 16, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> well shit thanks for the info! wasnt expecting all of that haha. ive always thought about getting a card but mainly for buying bud which is expensive in the first place. but now that i have started growing ive gotten interested again and have heard it was real easy but did not believe it! ive been on plenty of meds myself that havent worked out at all. explain to me how anti-depressants that cause weight gain makes any fucking sense?? like im going to feel any better about myself when ive gained 40 pounds!! haha and yeah besides that i can rarely get to sleep at night if i dont smoke first. so you think i got a shot???


You not only have a shot, but by law you have the right! The one thing that I forgot to mention, If you are currently under a Dr's care, get a copy of your medical records. I am not, and my prescriptions are out dated, so I need to see a Dr. within 6 mos and bring in a copy of my records for the full 1 yr card. My Dr. recommended that I see natureopath? since I don't like prescriptions. The doc just needs something saying that you have a condition and you are under care. I may go to the hippy doc, or I know if I go to any doc, and tell them I am depressed and have been on meds before, I will be sent home with a prescription for the poison of the month. then you hand them a request for med records, which will now say the patient is being treated for depression, or whatever your ailment is.

Also considering your grow... the doc can rec. that you are allowed to grow more than the 12 immature or 6 mature, and 8oz of bud. This is the state minimum, though the more enlightend counties are using 99 plants or some square footage of canopy. This is more realistic as 6-12ft tall mex sativas and my 6 half dead, lucky to get an oz, straight to flower clones can't really be compared. 

Being near the Gay Bay, you could be good anyway.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

damn well i havent been to an actual doctor in years haha. do therapists and shit count?? i saw one dude that was a douche bag and just wanted my money he gave me some antipsychotic that didnt do anything and made me feel like shit haha. i was on some other meds a while ago but stop takin those like 6 months ago... so i dont know who i would see or where to get records from??


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 17, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> damn well i havent been to an actual doctor in years haha. do therapists and shit count?? i saw one dude that was a douche bag and just wanted my money he gave me some antipsychotic that didnt do anything and made me feel like shit haha. i was on some other meds a while ago but stop takin those like 6 months ago... so i dont know who i would see or where to get records from??


Yes! Depending on how recent you have been seen and whether your prescriptions have refills on them or not, maybe all you need. Look on line for a form to request your medical records. If you can get records, take them with you to see your cannabis doc. If not, do you have the old prescription? If so take that with you. This may only get you a six mo card, until seen by a regular doc.

The cards are renewed each year for some fee less than the original. This renewal is how the docs make their dough. I have heard of pigs not looking at expiration date, after all it is not a cure, and the law does not say anything about a unexpired dr's rec. Although most clinics will not except an expired card.

Also, some docs in norcal give discounts for medical patients if you happen to qualify.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 17, 2008)

Alright! sounds good ill have to look into that. i still dont get who i would be going to see though?? who is my "cannabis doc" haha


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> Alright! sounds good ill have to look into that. i still dont get who i would be going to see though?? who is my "cannabis doc" haha


a cannabis doc usually is a dr. who only does medical cannabis recommendations, while regular docs could legally do this, they are usually too worried about repercussions.

Look on-line for "cannabis doc" "compassionate care" etc. The bay area has several. The visit is usually in an office that looks like a normal dr's office but there is no exam, only some paperwork and questions whether cannabis helps your condition. They will also make sure you understand negative effects, and rec. what kind (sativa, indica, mix) which would be best.

As for the pricey bud: The bay area is cracking down on clinics who are in bizz to make lots of money rather than provide commpassionate meds to patients who need it. The drug dealer turned clinic is being run out of town, with licensing and back-ground checks of employees. What will be left are the compassionate care-givers, who run as a collective grow op with reasonable prices to cover expenses. These types often give free meds to the terminally ill. Talk about kick-ass karma.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 18, 2008)

I have ordered the 400w HPS from HTG supply. Air-cooled euro hood and agro-sun adjusted spectrum 55,000 lumen bulb. I will mount this to the external top of the flower box for max height and cooling.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 20, 2008)

Well today is day 70. All OG girls cut today. Cut 1, 3 days ago. Wet weight was a whopping 10.5g. probably should have cut 2 weeks ago! what was I thinking.

The headband are not far behind. They look great, just very small. this is day 60 for them and will probably be cut by Friday. Trichs were a mix of clear and cloudy (mostly cloudy) and a few amber.

Red Diesel seedlings are 9 days and have their first true leaves (single bladed) and the next set showing.

New seeds arrived today in mail!
10 Nirvana AK-48
5 G-13 labs Power Skunk

Also my 400w HPS was shipped today (Penn to W. Coast)

3rd time the charm?


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I'm following your grow thread now...
Ill be doing the power skunk here in a day or two so we could compare growth


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 20, 2008)

only 10.5g WET?? how is that possible? thats like 3 grams dry man...


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 20, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> only 10.5g WET?? how is that possible? thats like 3 grams dry man...


I was just thinking that too...


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 21, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> Well I'm following your grow thread now...
> Ill be doing the power skunk here in a day or two so we could compare growth


Welcome draino dude! 



DKskater75 said:


> only 10.5g WET?? how is that possible? thats like 3 grams dry man...





downthedrains said:


> I was just thinking that too...


Well I went straight from clone to flower with no veg time. This would be a great idea if you were trying to hide your grow from your mom in a computer case...I am not even hiding it from my kid!

So obviously this was a mistake, which is why I built the new veg box!

All six clones cut and trimmed (and de-cat haired!) last night, 63g's wet so yeah I know only like 15-20 dry. 

The 3 headband clones are done in the next few, and though at least they look nice, they are even smaller. It will be a nice treat though, headband is the shit!

So I got seeds, veg and flower box and the 400w hps will be here Friday, so better luck next time right?

I will post pics of the micro greens mañana.

Hasta!


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds good 
Well...the power skunk were tiny seeds and havent popped yet and it's been about 24hours
I'm hoping tomorrow I'll see tails when i wake up 
However I think I'm going to order some of the sativa/indica mix from greenhouse seed company.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 21, 2008)

well yeah thats about all i got from my first attempt was 17 grams... even though that was only one plant haha still i fucked up 4 before that one by setting 3 on fire with 1000w and one that just wouldnt fucking flower for some reason and then i dropped some pullys on it and crushed it so at least you got to grow 6 good plants... what is headband anyway?


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> well yeah thats about all i got from my first attempt was 17 grams... even though that was only one plant haha still i fucked up 4 before that one by setting 3 on fire with 1000w and one that just wouldnt fucking flower for some reason and then i dropped some pullys on it and crushed it so at least you got to grow 6 good plants... what is headband anyway?


OG Kush x Master Kush x Sour Diesel

Sounds like some killer stuff


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd love me some of those seeds *wink wink*


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 21, 2008)

damn that sounds killer. i got enough seeds to last an eternity though i dont think i need more...


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> damn that sounds killer. i got enough seeds to last an eternity though i dont think i need more...


You let some plants go to seed?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 22, 2008)

huh? you mean like hermie them? i just buy seeds...


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 22, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> huh? you mean like hermie them? i just buy seeds...


I meant let your plants breed...
My power skunk are about to pop...exciting!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 22, 2008)

oh. well no considering this is my second grow and my first one didnt really count so... yeaahhhhhh


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 22, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> Sounds good
> Well...the power skunk were tiny seeds and havent popped yet and it's been about 24hours
> I'm hoping tomorrow I'll see tails when i wake up
> However I think I'm going to order some of the sativa/indica mix from greenhouse seed company.


It seems that all the freebies are small seeds. The small red diesels seem to be thriving just fine.



DKskater75 said:


> well yeah thats about all i got from my first attempt was 17 grams... even though that was only one plant haha still i fucked up 4 before that one by setting 3 on fire with 1000w and one that just wouldnt fucking flower for some reason and then i dropped some pullys on it and crushed it so at least you got to grow 6 good plants... what is headband anyway?


My six are clones, and basically one plant also.



downthedrains said:


> OG Kush x Master Kush x Sour Diesel
> 
> Sounds like some killer stuff


It is soooooo nice! enough strong sativa high to keep you from passing out immediately, with enough indica to keep your body stoned. I find that too pure indica makes me feel cheated in my head, but I want to feel stoned too!
harvest pics tonight.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 22, 2008)

First 3 pics: 1st clone cut 2 days before the rest- uncut, on scale, in hand

#4: the tallest 18.4g (this was the one pictures with ruler in early weeks)

#5-#8: trimming, 10.3g, Shorty 13.1, in hand

#9-#11: 8.8g, bud shot, same with digi zoom

#12-#15: "Amber" (smallest shittyest, named for ex #2, and don't get all feminist on me, I raise our kid and she gets to smoke this tiny treat), Amber in hand, Harvest with lighter, Drying.

Pics of new seeds, new babies, success in re-veg and headband porn late tonight!


----------



## Inspectah (Oct 22, 2008)

nice little grow ya got there, check out my journal tell me what ya think


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 22, 2008)

o wow.... i like it alot....
alot alot.
i might have to drive down to california and get my brother to buy those for me(he has a cali card)
where did you get them?


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 22, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> o wow.... i like it alot....
> alot alot.
> i might have to drive down to california and get my brother to buy those for me(he has a cali card)
> where did you get them?


Which ones?


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 22, 2008)

the OG Kush x Master Kush x Sour Diesel


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 22, 2008)

Pics of new seeds, red diesel babies at 11 days, the trainwreck/kush "re-veg" day 21, Headband day 62


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 22, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> the OG Kush x Master Kush x Sour Diesel


A guy off craigslist

Since the re-veg experiment seems to work, I will re-veg the headband to keep a mom for clone and flower the other(s) once they grow up. They have small leaves on the lower parts that look healthy enough to grow.


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 22, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> A guy off craigslist
> 
> Since the re-veg experiment seems to work, I will re-veg the headband to keep a mom for clone and flower the other(s) once they grow up. They have small leaves on the lower parts that look healthy enough to grow.


I wish you could buy clones off craigslist in oregon...
ugh.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 23, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> I wish you could buy clones off craigslist in oregon...
> ugh.


I don't know if it is exactly legal, and I don't think craigslist like it. They usually are not up long for whatever reason. I would be really surprised if craigslist in Eugene and Portland didnt have some occasionally, I am not familiar with Oregon's medical cannabis laws, but I assume they allow collective grows. 

I think headband is a SoCal medical club cutting only strain right now. The guy I got them from has like 6-10 strains and said he will cut them to order with 2 weeks notice for rooted clones or will cut moments before you meet for those who want to root themselves. Note this is not the same guy that sold me the k-train un-rooted cuttings in full flower! Though small they were nice cuttings with healthy roots, however they suffered from the 40 minute care ride with those exposed roots. I now take a container with moist perlite in bottom and a squirt bottle!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> First 3 pics: 1st clone cut 2 days before the rest- uncut, on scale, in hand
> 
> #4: the tallest 18.4g (this was the one pictures with ruler in early weeks)
> 
> ...


DAMN! nice work man... so how much in all?? that headband looks shiny as fuck too...


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks DK, The OG Kush was 63g's wet

Head band will be about 5g's dry


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 23, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> I don't know if it is exactly legal, and I don't think craigslist like it. They usually are not up long for whatever reason. I would be really surprised if craigslist in Eugene and Portland didnt have some occasionally, I am not familiar with Oregon's medical cannabis laws, but I assume they allow collective grows.
> 
> I think headband is a SoCal medical club cutting only strain right now. The guy I got them from has like 6-10 strains and said he will cut them to order with 2 weeks notice for rooted clones or will cut moments before you meet for those who want to root themselves. Note this is not the same guy that sold me the k-train un-rooted cuttings in full flower! Though small they were nice cuttings with healthy roots, however they suffered from the 40 minute care ride with those exposed roots. I now take a container with moist perlite in bottom and a squirt bottle!


I'll have to keep my eyes open...they sell seeds down there or just cuttings?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

well shit at least youll have 5 grams of some quality smoke. my 17grams of bammer didnt last very long haha


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 23, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> I'll have to keep my eyes open...they sell seeds down there or just cuttings?


I have heard of some of the larger dispensaries in Hollywood and Long Beach having seeds sometimes, but I really don't know.



DKskater75 said:


> well shit at least youll have 5 grams of some quality smoke. my 17grams of bammer didnt last very long haha


The first clone cut was 10.5g and dry and off the stem it is 2.7g. and "Amber" went from 3.6 to .9g. So out of the 63g I will only get 15-16g.

The 5g of headband may be on the optimistic side, I doubt that I have 20g's wet. Will find out soon though, last night's look at the trichs was mostly cloudy with some clear. Maybe 25% amber with some of those on the decline. When the lights come on I may throw them back in the dark for a couple of days and cut Sat night, or may let them go 1 more day as they had water last night. Today is 9 weeks in flower. The UPS fairy is coming tomorrow!


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 1, 2008)

Headband is cut dried and nibbled off of. 16.2g's wet, 4 dry. Nice high, taste ok, smell is good when handled, but not great in jar. I carefully trimmed buds leaving some very small and mostly yellowed leaves. All 3 are being "re-vegged" to get clones/re-flower.

1st 2 pics of headband harvest wet and dry.
3,4,and 5 are of the re-veg (stems with now green leaves and very small new growth)

The Trainwreck/Kush (K-Train) clones that were purchased basically un-rooted and in full flower have been nicely rooted and are in differnet stages of converting from flowering back to veg. This is a long process being undertaken to preserve my favorite strain. It is interesting as hell as the plant puts out some very uncharacteristic growth. The first leaves are single bladed and smooth edged. Then single bladed serrated leaves, then a combination of normal looking leaves and curled leaves which look like new fern growth. The one which had a single root showing when I got them has 12 growth tips and 5 bladed leaves starting. Seeds are much easier but not an option with this strain, plus I paid $60 for 3 clones, waited 10 weeks and scored only an eighth! I am going to get my monies worth!

pics 6,7,8 are k-train re-veg @ 4 weeks 24/0 6500K cfl's

Pics 9 and 10 are of 3 week old red diesel seedlings. Their roots have reached the FFOF in bottom half of cups and are looking nice.

Hole cut in top of veg box for 400w hps, will mount and hook up exhaust to start testing temps. I have a 5000btu window ac if needed but it is an energy hog and noisy.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 1, 2008)

you can harvest a plant and then re-veg it?? what the fuck never heard of that... and i don't believe that k-train is even marijuana haha shit looks so weird. diesel lookin good though...


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> you can harvest a plant and then re-veg it?? what the fuck never heard of that... and i don't believe that k-train is even marijuana haha shit looks so weird. diesel lookin good though...


Thanks!

Yeah, I have heard about it, and seen one pic. I heard of it years ago from a friend who was part of a commercial grow in BC in the late 80's, and I have read about Dr.BudGreensMore doing this regularly 3 generations and sometimes more, though he recommends only 3 due to genetic mutations I believe. This guy has some youtube vids of his cfl grows off grid, and I have read some of his posts on another board. He also was part of the 80's BC commercial grows (Don't know if he and my friend worked together, but had same plan) and planed to retire at 30 and did. He lives "on top of a mountain in the Pac NW" as he puts it, and generates his own power. Hand dug a phone line for occaisional internet access, and uses cfl's only because he is off grid. He has to augment his solar with a generator being converted to burn on wood gas.

Evidently it works! If I wasn't so cheap, I would have given up cuz it has been 4 weeks. Patience is a must. Watching the transition has been very interesting. The one that had a root when I got her, is really going wild right now. She got her roots into the FFOF and is loving it. They will be good mommies! It will also be amazing to see the headband turn back into a beautiful plant in veg state, from stems and yellowed growth sites, as they have established root systems. They are very limited though in their ability to uptake from these roots due to no foliage for transpiration. They stay wet longer, and probably need to be careful to avoid root rot.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

thats some crazy shit man haha i think ima try and do that with one of my purple wrecks or at least figure out how to clone them bitches since i already wasted all 13 of the seeds and only got 6 plants meaning 3 females i hope... started flowering on friday hopefully they show sex sooooon so i can finally get shit organized and have 8 plants flowering...


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> thats some crazy shit man haha i think ima try and do that with one of my purple wrecks or at least figure out how to clone them bitches since i already wasted all 13 of the seeds and only got 6 plants meaning 3 females i hope... started flowering on friday hopefully they show sex sooooon so i can finally get shit organized and have 8 plants flowering...


If you have the room, might as well! Good excuse to play with cloning too. I am a long way from flower.

400w hps mounted with 265cfm venting hood. I tried a 50cfm bath fan exhausting and a 50cfm blowing in, runs about 10 degrees above room temp. I may try pulling air from box then through hood to help exhaust box, maybe with both 50cfm's blowing in and across plants instead of fans. I am really trying to avoid the ac. It makes the room too hot and will create a new problem for veg box. If I use ac I will seal the back with a register box and 8" duct with inline booster to remove the ac heat (hopefully) but this will end up close to another c-note + electricity and noise.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah well at the moment i got my homebox empty but i plan on starting up 9 more in a week or two when i get back from vacation... im thinkin Blueberry, Strawberry Blue and Blueberry Northern Lights... you see any pattern there? haha you still havin a problem with temps man? my closet rarely hits 75 these days now that the rains comin... the way i have it set up is my exhaust taking air from the homebox connected to my HPS and then blowing the hot air from that out the closet... if youre lookin for a quiet but powerful inline check out the one i got its 150cfm and basically silent... i just have it connected directly to my carbon filter since i didnt really need it for cooling or anything...


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 2, 2008)

Well today the rain came. It has been 85-90 for 2 weeks. I have only had a couple of days where I had to run the air as it cools off quick at about 5pm. My veg box is open and exhausts the heat really well, but I was trying the 400w hps in the 24 cu.ft. veg box with it closed just as a test run with the air cooled hood. I think if I draw the air out of the box and then through the hood (it is mounted fixed on to of box for max height) like from your home box, it will be manageable, especially running 7pm-7am in winter (if you can actually call it that) I get the house cold at night and shut it up to keep cool in.

veg box runs 73-84 (5 degrees above ambient). the flower box really does not need to be closed except for lights off, but if I forget to open it for a while...

The larger k-train re-veg is going crazy!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

oh i didnt realize you had a 400w in such a small space... 84 max isnt bad at all then i wouldnt even worry about it haha. tough to get temps down any lower than 80 but yeah im sure winter will help my closet stays around 70 throughout the night now... update here in a moment feel free to come take a look


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 9, 2008)

The 400w HPS is installed with the 265cfm blower pulling air through hood from box. I have 2-5cfm bath fans ($12.95 home depot) blowing fresh cool air in through adjustable and movable 3" ducts. I will probably also add a clip on oscillating fan when I find one. The light is mounted on the top and outside to maximize the 4' height of the box and keep it cool. I will either touch up the paint or I have mylar... I am thinking of using these 3 gallon nursery pots for flower, I can fit six in the flower box.

Pics in order: 400w & blower exhaust, box exhaust/hood intake, 2-50cfm fans ducted cool air in, interior box exhaust and light, adjustable cool air, 3 gallon nursery pots


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 9, 2008)

Red diesel and the re-veg kush x trainwreck clones were re-potted in #1 nursery pots with FFOF cut with 25% perlite and 1/2c. agricultural lime/quarter bag FFOF. The largest of the now dubbed "Krazy Train" was getting quite light in color and is slowly greening back up now that she is in fresh soil. The 3 previously harvested headband clones continue to recover. 

The red diesel were germinated 4 weeks ago. they are between 4"-6" tall and 7" wide. It appears as though I may have a second phenotype which has a little more sativa influence (leaves are not as fat). All others have wide leaves. One has been stretchier than the others and I am pretty sure it is a male as well as 2 other suspects. I am thinking of sexing them early ala' Raiderman to not waste space, time, love, or soil. I may move them into a rubbermaid tub for 12 hours of darkness. This seems like a good idea, as I am also planing to try to root some cuttings to save seeds.

Pics in order: Red Diesel overview, top left, top right, #5 sativa pheno, 
#5 top, top indica dom?, # 4 male?, #1, #6 shortest at 4",height overview, next 4 krazy train re-veg, headband reveg and close-up,box overview


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 11, 2008)

good shit


----------



## camaro630hp (Nov 11, 2008)

dam looking great man


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 12, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Hayduke said:


> The 3 previously harvested headband clones continue to recover.


 Looking good Hayduke. I'm kind of curious to see how these come along.


Lots of neat things happening here 


good growing to ya




~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 12, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> good shit





camaro630hp said:


> dam looking great man





yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Thanks all! I put the 6 red diesels in the dark this morn to sex them. They have been growing like crazy. #5 is now as tall as the male suspect. The side branching is amazing. I think some LST will make really nice multiple cola plants. 7-9 nodes in 5-7" 

Tonight they will get a very light dose of BMO SPT for the beasties and 1 tsp epsom salt for a little extra Mg in vending machine water. I think I will start light nutes in 1-2 weeks. I am thinking of using the FF nute schedule at about 1/4 strength and start at week 2-3 on the chart whivh will actually be week 5-6. If this sounds iffy, please let me know as I do not want a repeat of the last disaster! Though the OG Kush is pretty stoney and the headband rocks!

Hey look at that, it's 4:20! gotta take care of me!!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 12, 2008)

haha puff puff pass 420 and got me a new bong ahhhh  sounds like youre planning on doing about the same as me as far as the FF schedule. i started like 3 or 4 weeks in at about 1/2 stength then slowly up to almost full strength now that im about 3 weeks into flowering... i just switched from open seasame to beastie bloomz today and starting with some molasses next week


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice! let me know if you hit a dose that you think is too high. I burnt the shit out of mine at 3T. of big bloom. I think their recommendations are really high, but I here of people using FF full strength. Are you feeding anything in veg? are you feeding both the grow big and big bloom? It seems like a good idea especially during veg. It almost make a 10-10-10 type with a little extra K.
Still haven't smoked dammit! See it is affecting my mood


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 12, 2008)

haha oh i smoked already. new bong is so smooth. get away from this god awful computer. but yeah, i used grow big and big bloom the last few weeks of veg about 1/2 the amount on the chart. now im using about 3/4 strength or so of tiger bloom/big bloom/beastie bloomz... i thought i read NL and maybe some of the others dont like a lot of nutes so i probably wont go much higher than that but i will surely let you know... california indica looks to be done in about 4 weeks or so


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 13, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> but i will surely let you know...


Thanks!

Just took the red diesels out of the dark...1" overnight/day/dark/whatever.

The epsom salt greened up the krazy train re-veg and probably helped the diesels. The SPT is crazy shit. It really stimulates growth. If you ever use it, if you add molasses, the beasties start to eat and will turn your solution very acidic, like 4.0 and very resilient to adjustment. I stopped using it for a while because it seemed so volitile. The bottle was so alive when I got it that it would swell with pressure. It seems to be stable pH wise as long as it is not in the presence sugar, though it still is acidic. I use it before pH down for this reason. This time I used the vending machine "RO" water which is about 7.0 depending on how clean the machine is, so I had to add 6 drops of pH up to get to 6.5-7.0.

The first night I put the diesels in the dark I put them in a rubbermaid tub. The next "morning" they had transpired so much that the tops of the leaves had morning dew in neat drops on each serated tip on the leaves. Some leaves got all twisty and caused some worry but recovered within the hour. This morning I was trying to get a fan to put in the tub when I realized, duh, the flower box!  It is dark, lots of headroom, and massive ventilation.
This "morning" they were all standing tall and strong.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 13, 2008)

nice job. you sure do like torturing your bitches dont you?


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 13, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> nice job. you sure do like torturing your bitches dont you?


What doesn't kill 'em makes 'em stronger right?

I am trying hard not to kill them...actually I don't let them die I have 3 zombies in the veg box!

Say... to all who have an opinion: I have GK's seemorebuds cfl book, could I get recommendations on "if you own only one how to grow book it should be..."


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> could I get recommendations on "if you own only one how to grow book it should be..."


i have cervantes indoor/outdoor medical grow bible. pretty sure it has everything you will ever need to know. well thats basically what i assume about most of these gros books i see lol. i mean how different can one book be from the next? seems to me like they all have basically the same information in them... and if not you can always find any of it on the world wide web! 3 zombies lol youre crazy make sure they dont eat your brains while you sleep


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 13, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> make sure they dont eat your brains while you sleep


This is why I leave the lights on for 24...so they cant sneek up on me at night!

One vote for cervantes... I kinda figured but wonder if anyone swears by Ed Rosenthal's books.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah ive heard good things about that one too. its not like were getting that far past basic growing here anyway lol. by the way, how many votes were you expecting to get on this? pretty sure im one of the only people that posts here lol


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 13, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Hayduke said:


> . . . .Ed Rosenthal's books.



ya, definetly heard of this one, nothing but good reviews. Don't have it though, wish I did hehehe.


I did DL Jorge Cervantes DVD. I used his section on cloning to do my clones. His shit seems pretty good although their are some folks on RUI that do not agree with all his ideas.


*good growing to ya Hayduke*

*yellowsnakes*




~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 14, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah ive heard good things about that one too. its not like were getting that far past basic growing here anyway lol. by the way, how many votes were you expecting to get on this? pretty sure im one of the only people that posts here lol


Yeah, I'm pretty much just a towel

I have lots of visitors, they are just too nice to say anything! 
I do appreciate my faithful 2 1/2kiss-ass


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 15, 2008)

After only 3 days of 12/12, #4 has shown female. This is the wide leaf phenotype that had shot up taller than the rest and I suspected to be male. Only showing at the 8th node. My favorite, #5 (narrow leaf phenotype) is now the tallest. #5 has exceptionally strong side branching. It has the very earliest signs of differentiation, but too early to tell...


----------



## DivinePower (Nov 15, 2008)

looks really good dood! Thought I would stop by since u have been stopping by my grow and I've seen you in yellowsnakes grow too.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 15, 2008)

DivinePower said:


> looks really good dood! Thought I would stop by since u have been stopping by my grow and I've seen you in yellowsnakes grow too.


Thanks Divine dude, welcome. Yeah snakedudes garden is going off!!!!!!

Complete update pics tonight!!! Maybe a few more ladies will come out of the closet!!!!!!(pun intended)


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 15, 2008)

complete update tonight?!?! OH BOY!!!! speaking of which... i should get some pics now that buds are actually visible lol this new bong been keeping me plenty occupied


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 16, 2008)

Week 5 in veg. (actually 4 days under 12/12 for sexing, then back into 24.
First nutes fed tonight. Basically the fox farm schedule for week 2 at half strength (1tsp grow big + 1Tbl big bloom/gallon). Vending machine RO water and 6 drops of pH up to bring it back to ~6.5. 1 pint per pot. Only #4 has shown sex. Krazy train and the headband zombies are getting the same. Headband will get MgSO4 tomorrow with their nutes as they are on a little different schedule due to low transpiration....and from coming back from the dead

first pic is veg box overview, then red diesels top right and left. 4 and 5 are the zombies, the next three krazy-trains. The rest have labeled plant markers visable except for a couple of #5's lower growth and side branching.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 16, 2008)

lookin good man. those second and third pics look awesome, super healthy, thats the red diesel i think? how many plants you got total in there now i cant even count lol and what exactly are you trying to accomplish with the zombies again??


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 16, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~

Very good hayduke. Absolutely marvelous 


good growing to ya 

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 16, 2008)

healthy lookin plants duke. lookin might fine. nice and bushy. way to go, will keep up with ya.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks all!!



DKskater75 said:


> lookin good man. those second and third pics look awesome, super healthy, thats the red diesel i think? how many plants you got total in there now i cant even count lol and what exactly are you trying to accomplish with the zombies again??


Yeah DK those are the red diesels, which I have 6 of. The 3 bushy ones with the scrawny branches are the "Krazy-Train" (kush x trainwreck) that I bought site unseen and they turned out to be very small barely rooted clones in full flower. Not wanting to lose my $45 I have had them under veg for like 7 weeks reverting them back to veg to get them bigger, get clones to keep genetics, then flower the bushes! Then there are the 3 headband zombies for a total of 12.

The headband is my favorite smoke. I am re-vegging until I can get clones, again to save the genetics. I will then add the re-vegged "zombies" back to flower when there is room, then smoke those zombie bitches!

The red diesels grew an inch overnight following their feeding. I had to lower the shelf in the veg box. It is completely packed full. If I do not get a couple of males soon I will just have to continue vegging in the flower box under the HPS. I plan on growing out a male inside of 2 rubbermaid totes stacked opening to opening. Inside painted white, 1-3 42w cfl's and exhaust fan. I would like to collect pollen to be able to lightly polinate a lower branch occaisionally to avoid buying seed or screwing with clones. I need to do some research on collecting and keeping cannabis pollen.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 17, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Hayduke said:


> . . . . I need to do some research on collecting and keeping cannabis pollen.



You might have looked at this already *Haydauke* but just in case you haven't here is the link for info on collecting and keeping cannabis pollen in RUI FAQ

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=82


good growing to ya *Haydauke*


*yellowsnakes*



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 17, 2008)

sounds like a lot of work man lol. can you not find the headband anywhere else or some shit?? i gotta start lookin into breedin too man i know what you mean. i just tossed all my males this time around, didnt really know what to do with them. could keep them in the veg tent but i want to get a new batch going here soon so thats not really an option. oh well i got plenty of seeds to keep me busy for a while haha


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 17, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Thanks snake dude, It is sounding complicated. Also some say the viability is in days. I do not believe this! I am sure viability is reduced but pollen is used in ecology to determine forest communities composition over time. We know when the Chestnut trees died out, from pollen in the mud around lakes (not that ancient pollen is viable). Uncle Ben mentions long term storage in his method. More research maybe...



DKskater75 said:


> sounds like a lot of work man lol. can you not find the headband anywhere else or some shit?? i gotta start lookin into breedin too man i know what you mean. i just tossed all my males this time around, didnt really know what to do with them. could keep them in the veg tent but i want to get a new batch going here soon so thats not really an option. oh well i got plenty of seeds to keep me busy for a while haha


Headband is clone only from what I understand and I really don't want to pay $20-$25 each.

You have enough seeds to last a while!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I would still play around with cloning to save some though.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 17, 2008)

fair enough. yeah i got almost 100 seeds still lol. only like 5 are fem tho so ill be messin with a bunch of one strain at a time after this i suppose. i should really have cloned this purple wreck since i used all of the seeds. definitely will tho when i get down to the last of this skywalker haha. still got 3 more of em after these 2 i just planted


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 21, 2008)

My favorite #5 is a f'n dude! He is out of box on toilet tank living on indirect light. forgot to close off that part of the house and the damn cat nibbled on 3 of the dudes leaves...hope she doesn't get a taste for weed...for the cat's sake!

Now I got to figure out what to do with male(s)

1. kill all the bastards!

2. Flower one in rubbermaid bin growbox and collect pollen.

3. take cuttings to practice, top, FIM, etc (basically torture in the name of science...awfully fascist, yet maybe needed) afterward, flower a rooted male clone to save on height, then collect pollen.

4. Take female cuttings also and combine one small rooted male with a small rooted female in the rubbermaid tub growbox to collect seed filled buds as opposed to lightly polinating a select few buds, with the risk of unwanted polination.

6 week pics tomorrow.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 21, 2008)

sounds like a bunch of bullshit to me. maybe im just really high and dont understand what the fuck youre talking about but whatever... i found little balls on my purple wreck yesterday!! had to pick them off not cool... planted 12 new ones too 9 of them fem so no more fuckin around with those damn dudes! that sounded kinda gay...


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, I felt a little weird when I found out that the sexiest plant I had was a dude!
JK I voted no on 8!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 21, 2008)

lol yeah that does suck though... was strange im glad i actually took a close look at the plants haha i pulled one off and this little puff came out i was like OH FUCK NO get this shit outta here. there werent that many but i got the rest before any opened up..


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 22, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> lol yeah that does suck though... was strange im glad i actually took a close look at the plants haha i pulled one off and this little puff came out i was like OH FUCK NO get this shit outta here. there werent that many but i got the rest before any opened up..


Just what you need...more seed! I feel a strange hatred towards the two males which are out of light on death row, I just want them to die when I see their little nuts.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 23, 2008)

#2 and #6 showed male, I am pretty sure #1 is female, #3 shows absolutely no sign of even trying to sex. So I figured I would torture the males before their death. I got a humidity dome, seedling heating mat, rooting hormone, and some rockwool and decided to practice taking and rooting clones before I hack up a precious female. I might keep a male clone to add to a female clone to seed inside a trashcan with a cfl or two.

Pics are: death row (males), male flowers on #2, clones no lid, with lid, males topped and pinched and bent, top veg box, headband re-veg (zombies), k-train re-veg.


----------



## DivinePower (Nov 24, 2008)

lookin good! Just updated my pics today too!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 24, 2008)

yup lookin good there hay. still waitin for these zombies to come back to life huh...


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 24, 2008)

#4, the largest female was showing stress (purple petioles at top) I popped it out of its #1 nursery pot, and sure enough, packed with roots. I picked up 6-3 gallon white square pots that fit perfectly in the 2' x 3' flower box. They are about 11" square. So mixed up some soil and re potted the two confirmed females (#4 and #1). #3 still shows zero signs of sex and remains in the small pot. All 3 k-train have 10-12 nice stems with 4 or more nodes on them. One will make clones then become a mommy while the other 2 are going to receive some LST and be put in to flower near the same time as the red diesels due to the 3 and maybe 4 males. I have been playing with the males: pinched stalk and bent over, top then turned up overnight with only indirect light. Today after watching a youtube vid on LST, bent the stalk of another back and forth to loosen and bent without breaking and twist tied to pot, allowing light to lower branches creating many tops. This worked well and will be employed on female diesels as well.
no roots on male clones yet.

pics are new pots, veg box (headband reveg front, k-train and #3 red diesel middle, 2 female red diesel in back, a little lower), #4 height, #1 height, #4 width, tops of diesels with 1 k-train right front.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 26, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Hayduke said:


> I picked up 6-3 gallon white square pots that fit perfectly in the 2' x 3' flower box. They are about 11" square.


 . . . . good purchase HayDuke. I believe the square pot is a better utilization of your floor area.

I've been looking at my local garden supply store but they didn't have them their. The ones you got look perfect.



good growing to ya *HayDuke* 


*yellowsnakes* 

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah i am pretty stoked on the pots. 6 fit perfect in the flower box. I think 5 gallons might be excessive since I am not vegging till maturity. Plus they are white, so they do not absorb heat and reflect light!. It should be getting pretty close to happy time up there in the north isn't it Snakedude?


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 27, 2008)

I decided due to my height restrictions, LST was pretty much required. #4 was 18" and #2 was 16" I had already done this to a topped male and #3, the female that took 2 weeks to show 1 calyx and pistils. It was a difficult decision for #4 as she was so pretty, but she was growing near an inch a day since repotted, and only really had another 6-8" before I had to bend over tops. #3 was bent over at about 8" and has turned her top back up. The lower branches are responding to the added light. I probably should have started the LST earlier, but oh well. #4 and #2 were bent over at 12".

I had planned to start flowering at 18", and since #4 was...I cleaned out the flower box, moved all wiring external (besides 1 light extension cord for ionizer) and touch-up painted. I moved the 2 girls in 3 gallon pots (#4 and #3) under the HPS. The LST was an afterthought once they were in the flower box. The tops had lots of new growth and were bending from their own weight with the help of a fan. It was almost like they wanted to bend. As I played with them, there was no going back. I bought myself a couple of more weeks of veg, maybe. I also wanted them to get used to the new environment (9,166 lumens/sq.ft.) as well as open up some space for the K-train in the veg box. They are currently 18" from light and seem to be fine.

Due to only 3 females, 2 k-train will be flowered 2-3 weeks behind the 3 red diesels, and hopefully a headband zombie 2-3 weeks after that. The strongest k-train will be have as many clones taken as possible, then put back to recover and kept as a mommy. Probably start 2 AK-48 and 2 power skunk in 2 weeks. I am still a little freaked out about femminized seeds (what causes them-no straight answer, and I don't need bigger moobies!) but I sure understand the value of them now. I was hoping to do better than 50/50, but if that cant happen then males are a huge waste of space, time, soil, and hope.

Pics: Flower box, up close LST, #3 slowpoke, k-train, outside of flower box, bonus unrelated.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 28, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Hayduke said:


> . . . . should be getting pretty close to happy time up there in the north isn't it Snakedude?


hehehe, don't ya know it

just waiting delivery of a mini scope I got foe $14.00ca so I can check the trichs



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 28, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Nice! I have one I got at radio shack for ~$12 USD. It is a 60x-100x, way too much magnification. At 60X it is a bitch to hold still enough to stay focused. I need a 10x-30x or a drive lens to put on my daughters camera (I think my lens is too large). Moved everyone into the flower box under the HPS. Not many more watts/sq.ft. but triple the lumens @ 
9,166 lumens/sq.ft.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 28, 2008)

SO after moving the red diesel girls into the flower box to finish vegging, I decided it was a waste of power to run both boxes if not needed and moved the kush x trainwreck and the headband under the hps also. Turning off the veg box saves 300w. The pics were taken last night. #3 red diesel (slow to show) was still in a small nursery pot and showing signs of being cramped. I fed her last night and re-potted into 3 gal today. Pic shows droopiness from the pot and the watering. She is happier today. Also since her LST was not so "L" and more "S" (stem pinched when bent) and since there is little chance of her standing up again, I let her loose.

#1 and #4 while I did not break or pinch the stem when bent, it deffinately slowed them down. The tops are back up today and the fan leaves are not tired looking so I expect the rapid growth to pick back up. So it is not no-stress-training! I think that though it may slow me down by a week or two, the work will be paid off in the harvest. Maybe not worth it if I had more headroom.

Well even an idiot can clone. The male cuttings have begun to root. The pic is 5 days. The smaller cuttings are the ones that are rooting best. You can tell they are rooting/growing as the foliage starts to lighten. The best size seems to be one small open set of leaves and one set to cut. The larger tops have woodier stems and have not started yet. still dark green. The male flowers on the tops have continued to mature a little even under 24/0 and are starting to worry me a little. I still have the topped and tied #2 male as well. I am unsure if I really want to mess with pollen as this grow still has the potential to be successful!

Pics: Flower box, Kush x Trainwreck (looks like sprinkled with gold dust, don't know if pic will show), roots!


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 30, 2008)

lookin good brosef. keep them plants live.


----------



## DivinePower (Dec 1, 2008)

I've got that "gold dust" looking stuff on mine too. Does yours feel a little rough to the touch? Only have it on one plant though. Its a really goofy plant. didn't do a thing to it and it has like 5 "main" colas on it. They arne't going to be much, and it aint gonna produce much - but I will say the thing is frosting up a heck of a lot more then the others. I'll post some new pics tomorrow, you should check 'em out.

Your grow is lookin good dood!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 1, 2008)

DivinePower said:


> I've got that "gold dust" looking stuff on mine too. Does yours feel a little rough to the touch? Only have it on one plant though. Its a really goofy plant. didn't do a thing to it and it has like 5 "main" colas on it. They arne't going to be much, and it aint gonna produce much - but I will say the thing is frosting up a heck of a lot more then the others. I'll post some new pics tomorrow, you should check 'em out.
> 
> Your grow is lookin good dood!


yup, kinda like fine sand paper. What strain of yours is looking golden?

took 20 clones last night...pics later.


----------



## DivinePower (Dec 1, 2008)

I wish I had the room to flower more plants then I do, but... I'm just happy i'm growin!!

That's exactly how my feels. The white widow is the one that has it. You'll see it in the next pics, I'll make sure there is a picture of it for ya. I'd love to know what the heck it is!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 1, 2008)

I am guessing it is vitamin THC, as it is on my trainwreck x kush and your WW. Both are very potent strains/crosses. I will be looking for your pics mañana!

¡Hasta!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 1, 2008)

Last night I took 20 clones (10 kush x trainwreck, 10 red diesel) and placed them in 1.5" rockwool cubes that had soaked in pH 6.0 water for 24hrs. 

The K-train clones were all taken from #3 as she showed impressive growth once finally rooted and has nice structure in her lower branch(s) and stem. She was not the tallest or the fastest originally but earned her spot as the mom that I will keep.

The red diesels were taken from the lower branches of #1 and #4. They are fairly small but will probably take. I accidentally took 12 and only had 10 soaked cubes. a couple were really small, and rather than waste any I put 3 in one whole just to see what happens.

No, I do not need anywhere near 20 clones. I am hoping to put 12 in 3" cubes and trade my 215 "collective grow" dispensary for bud as I will run out soon. they are selling clones for $25 right now, I imagine I could get a couple of 1/8ths for 12 rooted clones that they will sell for $300.

#3 red diesel is still kinda droopy. I am not sure if it is from thirst or cuz she is wet as a couple of inches down it is moist but the bottom has not been wet yet since transplant. The other 2 are standing with leaves stiff and straight.

The two K-Train: They had been very light green a couple of weeks back when I watered with 1 tsp/gal epsom salts. They greened up and the lower growth remains dark green. However, the tops are again lightening up. I am not sure if it is a magnesium def. or nitrogen or both. Or if watering for a few weeks with tap water has locked out magnesium from too much calcuim. Or a combo of several factors. Although I have read about using epsom salts being good, I have also read that this will cause other problems and is an overused fix. Like usual it is hard to know who is more full of shit (ME!) In defense of it being a mag def. It cleared up when used, and really did not get much as each plant only got 500-700ml, actually on 2 different occasions.

They also are droopy on only the newest growth but not past about the third set of leaves down. Note: the clones all looked this way but after being misted they perk up. So I pulled #1 and #2 out of the box and misted them. One kinda did the same as the clones the other a little less. The tops still look kinda funny, maybe just the trainwreck?

Any thought on the light color or weird looking tops (they are not so much droopy as they are curly and pointing down rather than out, not soft and droopy)

Pics: 1 = 20 clones, diesel on left

2 = K-Train

3 = all

4 = # 3 K-train, now Mommy. Will veg for more clones


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah man be careful with that epsom shit. i was using it at first during veg because of an Mg defie


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah man be careful with that epsom salt. i was using it at first during veg because of an Mg deficiency, but apparantly did not need to continue using it into flower since it started locking out potassium and turning some leaves brown on the NL and one of the skywalker. ive been having to feed with double strength grow big now to try and help before the rest of the fan leaves fall off... so yeah, use that shit sparingly. i used 1/2 tbl per gal by the way, it helped a lot during veg just not for flower obviously!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip DK. How many times did they get the 1/2 T/gal epsom salts? I think part of it is nitrogen also, but I am just nervous about using too much du to my previous mishaps... Next watering will be 3/4 strength from the nute chart, to try to bump up the nitrogen. I also have some high N Bat shit I may top dress or make a tea, again I am cautious!

#3 red diesel that was droopy was just thirsty. I gave her 3 liters last night (400ml ran out ) with SPT at a full dose. Plants sure love that stinky shit, she is up and growing again. #1 and #4 look good but growth has been very slow since the LST. They are due for a drink today and will get 2.5 liters with a 1/2 dose SPT.


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 2, 2008)

i was giving them 1/2tbl every other day all the way through veg and the first few weeks of flowering. i didnt stop until a few weeks ago when i started to notice some leaves turning brown with little spots all over them. i matched it up to my grow bible and sure enough it looked just like K def. which is caused by high salinity in the soil! so i started to flush with water and grow big since it had the highest rate of K20 in it i figured that was best. strange it only happened to 2 of the 8 plants though. its fairly obvious now the other 6 all have their fans leaves pointed straight up and these two are all droopy with crispy leaves now  still a few weeks left so i hope i caught the problem in time for them to recover!


----------



## DivinePower (Dec 4, 2008)

updated my pics, can't see the "gold dust" perfect... but you can tell. You figure out what this stuff is yet? I'd love to know.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 5, 2008)

Everyone is fed and happy. #3 is lush dark green and even though she was essentially broken (LST gone bad) has healed and has almost stood back up. the bend area is even stronger than before so I don't think I will hold her back anymore. Her lower growth, which has been getting good light since the LST, has formed nice strong stems that should make for nice colas.

# 1 and #4 (red diesels in group shot are left to right 3,1,4) are also getting some good growth to the lower branches and both have formed a canopy with the top and 5 or so lower branches all at the same height. They are screaming for me to let them flower! Heavy luscious pre-flowers and tight nodes on tops. The diesels after LST are now 15" +/- 1".

Lights to 12/12 on Sat! (gotta run both boxes again)

Correction to previous: all diesels got full dose SPT

The K-train and the headband re-veg had 3/4 of FF nute chart for veg (up from 1/2 dose) and 1Tablespoon of Epsom salts. I am hoping that either the incresed N or the Mg fixes the yellowing. Today the headband are already greening back up, no reaponse from the k-train yet. K-train are ~12" and will probably follow the diesels into flower in about 2 more weeks. Will have headband clones soon and I am thinking of starting 2 seeds each of power skunk and the AK-48. I may also sex those even sooner than the last (4-5") to save space. Earlier LST.

Pics: box, #3, headband re-veg, wanting to flower, #4, #1, K-train


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Red diesel cuttings are looking haggard and since flowering begins today, I took 8 more clones from lower branches. I also wanted to try to root a couple from #3 since she has become so beautiful and strong. One of the older RD cuttings actually has a root out the bottom, but her top looks rough. They will probably make it anyway. All 10 of the k-train clones look really good, they are rooting but none out the bottom yet. Today is 1 week on the original 20 and day 1 for the new 8.

The experiment on the male cuttings: nice roots out of cubes, cuttings in glass of water with no hormones are rooting though much slower, The 2 male tops (1 soil, 1 rockwool) and the other 2 soil clones were thrown out a week ago due to big balls and no roots. I was getting nervous about the pollen. I opened up the trash bag, and they have all rooted. The soil cuttings though rooted were not in soil in the bag.

Pics:#1 L>R 8 new Red Diesel cuttings, 10 RD @ week 1, 10 K-train @wk 1
#2 Rooted males
#3 " " water only
#4 " " trashed but now rooted


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 7, 2008)

Veg box has been fired back up.

Pics:
#1 veg box
#2 #1 kush x trainwreck (k-train)
#3 k-train
#4 K-train mommy
#5 Mom's stalk
#6 Headband zombies (post harvest re-veg)


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 7, 2008)

After 8 long weeks of veg the RD girls have been put to flower. I only have about another 6 inches of height. I probably waited to long to flower, but we'll see. Might just have to tie down some tops. I saw at Home Depot today they have a net trellis (like a hockey net) and also some rubber coated plant stakes. They have a cool 16" grid with four 24" legs. Anyhow they grew an inch in the dark and look pretty good.

The pics:
#1- RD #3 
#2- " " showing nice form
#3- RD width
#4- RD #1
#5- RD #4
#6- " " stalk
#7- flower box day 1 flower Red Diesel L>R: #3,#1,#4


----------



## DivinePower (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good dude. I'm trying to figure out if I shoul harvest tonige or tomorrow. I posted a question about it in the general forum.


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 8, 2008)

its all about the trichs man. unless youre poor like me and cant afford weed then you harvest early lol. im plannin to chop one of mine this weekend. its been 7 weeks i figure its good enough to smoke by 8. oh yeah lookin good there hayduke. the zombies finally coming to life!! haha i might have to try that with some of mine. i dont see why not. actually i was thinking just chopping the main colas first and letting the bottom buds fill out some more. theyre not lookin like very much at the moment.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 8, 2008)

DivinePower said:


> Looking good dude. I'm trying to figure out if I shoul harvest tonige or tomorrow. I posted a question about it in the general forum.





DKskater75 said:


> its all about the trichs man. unless youre poor like me and cant afford weed then you harvest early lol. im plannin to chop one of mine this weekend. its been 7 weeks i figure its good enough to smoke by 8. oh yeah lookin good there hayduke. the zombies finally coming to life!! haha i might have to try that with some of mine. i dont see why not. actually i was thinking just chopping the main colas first and letting the bottom buds fill out some more. theyre not lookin like very much at the moment.


Thanks guys! Nice Divine, I checked your journal to see if there was a new pic, I will try to find you other post...Harvest time! I am jealous!

DK, If you got the space I would. I would save your skywalker for sure! she looks yummy and her genetics are pricey I think?


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah skywalker was the most expensive i believe. $75 or so for 5 fems. the NL was damn expensive too which is disappointing since its turned out to be shit. not sure what the hell went wrong with it but its practically dead now and barely flowered at all. i think it will have to be chopped this weekend regardless. i updated earlier if you care to take a look


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 8, 2008)

plants looking real green and healthy. my lower leaves have turned yellow on most of the plants i have grown. can't wait to see the good when finnished.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 11, 2008)

Da Kine 420 said:


> plants looking real green and healthy. my lower leaves have turned yellow on most of the plants i have grown. can't wait to see the good when finnished.


Thank you sir! All 10 RD clones have rooted and 8 transplanted to 3" rockwool and 2 to soil (the shittiest ones that I will probably keep) 4 of the K-train have been trans. into rockwool and the other 6 will be ready in a day or two. The new 8 RD cuttings look healthy.

I was stressing a bit because I think I waited too long to flower. these girls are monsters! They were up to 22" and I really don't want them more than 28". So I decided I was not going to let these bitches push me around, and did some more LST and got them down to 16" with lots of nice tops. The stress also slows them down a little and in this case that is a good thing! I picked up Beastie Bloomz and will add this to the FF nute schedule.


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 11, 2008)

so how easy is it to clone these bitches?? i didnt even bother this time round, i got some new ones goin though that are 3 weeks old now and will for sure see what i can do about taking clones from some of those..


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 11, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> so how easy is it to clone these bitches?? i didnt even bother this time round, i got some new ones goin though that are 3 weeks old now and will for sure see what i can do about taking clones from some of those..


Hell if I can do it...It is very easy, I had cuttings that I through away and later found they had rooted in the trash bag. I also put cuttings in water like cut flowers and they rooted in 14 days. 5-10 in media. Rockwool works much better than soil.


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 11, 2008)

hahaha you threw them away and they still rooted in the garbage?? thats hilarious. i guess i could give it a shot then if all you had to do was throw them in a fuckin trash can.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 14, 2008)

Today I traded 8 red diesel and 10 kush x trainwreck clones for: 3.5g Afghani, 3.5g GDP, 3.5g Purple OG Kush to my 215 collective grow! I forgot to take pictures...I transplanted the 1.5" cube into 3" cubes, some already had roots to the bottom of the 3" cubes, looked a little rough on top but are growing and will be good. They were 2 weeks old today. I have 8 more RD that are 1 week from cuttings. Put two sorry looking ones from the last batch into FFOF, they are pulling through also. This kind trade with what I already have will get me half way to harvest.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 16, 2008)

the 3 Red Diesels are 10 days into flower. I started tiger bloom and open sesame with the big bloom (so much for organic, but close I hope). I am hoping I wont get another burn, but feel like I am walking a fine line. I do water only between feedings, 3-5 days between waterings. I found a new (to me) hydro store within 2 miles of my house. They are cheaper than the other by far and on Sat. and Wed. they make up a big batch of worm casting hume tea and give out free gallons, so next water only will probably be this tea (no NPK value). The 3 RD have taken over the flower box width wise also. I will still cram the K-train in on Fri. or Sat., should be interesting.

The K-train is ~18" with several large branches with so many nodes they look like colas already. They are too heavy to support themselves well and will be staked or tied up somehow. The KT mom is ready to give more clones soon.

The headband re-veg (zombies) have come around and are near ready for cuttings. will probably put to flower after taking some cuttings in a few weeks.

Got e-mail reply from collective grow; happy with clones and willing to trade more. I have 8 RD clones that are nicer than the first. roots through bottom of 1.5" cube in 7-8 days! I will keep 1-3 of these as I have taken some from all 3 that are now in flower. They all have diff traits in growth and flower, and probably in smoke. I have 2 in red cups (worst of the first batch) which are doing well. they are all from #4 so may not keep new clones from her, though she is the fastest to flower. Nice clones from #1 and #3 (#1= narrow leaves, #3= fat shiny leaves, slow to flower, excellent shape and health, #4 very fat leaves very long petioles, showed sex in 3 days and is way ahead of other two [even though all back to veg after sexing for several weeks]).

Cool weather and latest version of cooling make for perfect temps even if I don't open box when lights come on. Fighting the summer heat has made heat a non issue. I can even turn on heat in my house now (6!

Pics: 1-3= Red diesel in flower, 4 = headband re-veg, 5= RD4 clones in red cups, 6-8= kush x trainwreck (1,2,mom) 9-10= 1 week old RD clones


----------



## DivinePower (Dec 17, 2008)

lookin good dood!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Divine. The 3 Red diesels in their second week of flower have taken over flower box. I had to tie down tops again to slow vertical growth and to fill in small gaps in the now solid canopy. I am some how going to cram the Kush x trainwreck into the flower box this weekend. They will have to be supported somehow as their branches are heavy and they make a wide foot print. I should have flowered these much sooner. I need more space! Oh and my new hydro shop is so great! will match any price even on-line, free ballast repair (parts only) Free worm poo/Alaskan hume oil tea twice a week, lots of stock, kind people, and the dead playing in the background. Bought a pH meter for $55 out the door. Nice toy. I tested some adjusted pH water that I adjusted using the drops test kit, and I have been over by .5 on three separate batches. Color is subjective.


----------



## DivinePower (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey dood... I'm only using a 400w HPS. (MH for veg) I was originally going to order the 600w but got worried about heat at the last minute. I thought I was going ot upgrade for grins, but now I dont know that I will be doing this beyond two more batches. I'll do it again someday, but I do want to get a house somewhere else and move sometime in the next year or so.

And if I got those results with the 400w... who needs it anyway?? lol


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 20, 2008)

DivinePower said:


> Hey dood... I'm only using a 400w HPS. (MH for veg) I was originally going to order the 600w but got worried about heat at the last minute. I thought I was going ot upgrade for grins, but now I dont know that I will be doing this beyond two more batches. I'll do it again someday, but I do want to get a house somewhere else and move sometime in the next year or so.
> 
> And if I got those results with the 400w... who needs it anyway?? lol


Very nice to know! nice new avatar!


----------



## DivinePower (Dec 20, 2008)

lol thanks... I couldn't resist making one out of that pic.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 21, 2008)

Kush x Trainwreck mom is in back left. Lightening in color again with the little rough leaves. I think this is a zinc def. related to mag/cal and maybe pH out of range (high). I re-potted her today into 6 liter pot and will water with 1t grow big and 1.5t big bloom with a pH around 6. Head band re-veg in back right, same feeding tonight. Red diesel clones in front, rockwool ones need a home as well as the 2 in red cups on right. Keeping the middle 3. They are 1 each of the 3 phenos in flower.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 21, 2008)

The KT were added to the flower box. They were so wide with heavy branches they were hanging out of the already over-crowded flower space. The 18" long branches will be very heavy when flowered so I needed to somehow stake up. After much thought I decided to use the DIYer's best friend, Sch 40 PVC pipe. I used 1/2" and drilled and screwed them to the pots so I can move them around easy. As they grow sections can be added to the top. Seems to work well, although the 1/2" pipe creates more shade than I would prefer. (though the last grow, the best looking buds were always growing under the shade of a leaf, what few I had!). These 2 grew 6", on some branches, in the veg box during the last 2 weeks.

Pics are KT #1, #1's top, KT #2, #2's top. pics 5 and 6 are them last week.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 21, 2008)

These bitches are out of control. I have done some more LST on #1 an #4 (middle and right in box) The canopy is pretty well full with lots of shade below. This box really does not have room for 6 this big, it is full with the 3 Rd if not pushed against back wall. Oh, well I can't think of any other solutions other than trying to manage them and not veg this long in the future...or bigger space. The KT were screaming to let them flower, so I really can not just let the three RD girls take up the whole space.

Pics: RD #4, #4 top, #4 main cola, #1, #1 top, #1 main cola, #3, #3 big leaves, All


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 21, 2008)

DAMN!! id say youre runnin outta room there haha. max capacity for sure. tho i dont suppose they shall get much bigger, being 3 weeks into flower. then again ive seen crazier shit from you. how are the zombies?? i chopped my NL and Cali Indica today, try and get an update goin tomorrow


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> how are the zombies?? i chopped my NL and Cali Indica today, try and get an update goin tomorrow


I was just thinking this was about harvest time for you and that's why you have been quiet. Look forward to your update.

Zombies are doing good ready for cuttings in a couple of weeks. I think I will put one into the flower box rotation in 2 more weeks, there is almost room for one more plant no bigger than the KT in the PVC trellis frame. Probably need to think about re-potting them. They are in 3qt pots that are not full. You can kinda see them in post #235, they are the 3 black pots in the back/right.


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 22, 2008)

ah i see, they look like they got some green on them now haha. so youre going to take clones off of them? i should probably do that with my next ones. the next crop is about a month old now and startin to take off. choppin the skywalker this weekend then the purple wreck a week later, which are actually starting to turn purple now


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 22, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> ah i see, they look like they got some green on them now haha. so youre going to take clones off of them? i should probably do that with my next ones. the next crop is about a month old now and startin to take off. choppin the skywalker this weekend then the purple wreck a week later, which are actually starting to turn purple now


I am going to take clones off one and keep as a mom for a few cuts or just flower her and be done keeping a daughter for mom, if she is sexier of course!
I will keep a couple clones and trade or give away the others.

I will flower out the other two. Looking back at the K-train, it looks like about week 6 where I cut the male clones, that was 4 weeks ago, so they should be big enough in 2-4 weeks. This will give me close to a perpetual. I will be taking out and replacing the 3 red diesels, 2-3 weeks after that, then the k-train harvest and two more in...

I'm gonna click on over and see if you got pics!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 28, 2008)

Some leaf drop on lower branches(RD), not sure if cuz they are so crammed and no light or if I might have pushed the nutes a little too hard. They had 75% of the FF chart for the first week with Beastie Bloomz. The KT has had the first dose of open sesame with their nutes. Today all but RD in flower got worm poo tea with 4 teaspoons BMO's super plant tonic (This stuff is amazing by the way) This is a no NPK watering.

pics:first five are #4, the cat loves my garden, she has also recently taken up smoking.

6-8 are #1, 9-12 are #3

13 is the flower box (oops forgot to get KT flower pics) KT in front, Left to right in back are #3, #1, #4


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 28, 2008)

The five RD clones I had in 3" rock wool cubes were adopted today! Met a fellow med grower and he kicked me 5.5g of his Romulan that he has nurtured for 5 years, originally from bay area clubs. His smoke is nice and he has a blueberry also. Will be trading the infamous headband for a romulan and BB cutting in a month or so! I just checked and I have 7 different varieties of smoke to choose from! 

Also, this guy I met invited me to his house and we smoked. If he has been keeping this strain for 5 years he has at least that much experience! He did not offer to show me his grow and I did not ask. He did say that he likes 400 and 430w lights and that they make good supplemental lighting!!!! I think his knowledge is going to be a huge asset!

The Headband has come back nice and will be ready to take clones and put one into the flower rotation in a couple of weeks.

The KT mom could give more clones at any time. Still fighting the cal/mag/zinc/pH/under developed root system or whatever it is.

I have 3 RD clones that were cut 21 days ago. One from each of the phenotypes in flower. I also have two pots with clones of #4 that are 28 days old. One is for my seldom used street dealer dude who is kinda growing one plant that was given him. The other was a case of I only have 1 rockwool cube left and still have 3 really small cuttings...I wonder if they would kinda fuse together and boost the yield from "one plant". They have done very well together ad will probably just give clones.

The pics:
pic 1 is veg box

2 and 3 are the 21 day old clones from left to right: #3,#1,#4 (parent)

pic 4 is the 28 day RD clones; left give away, right 3 in one cube experiment

Pic 5: Zombies back from the dead

Pic 6 KT mom


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 3, 2009)

Full update with pics tonight. Today is day 28 flower for the Red Diesels


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 3, 2009)

K-train mom was needing to be cut, and I sure don't have room yet, so I cut 15 cuttings for my new grow buddy. He kicked down a fat 1/4 of his Romulan. He has a nice garden and I learned so much just casually talking shop. I have been blessed with this new friendship. One of the first things I noticed in his garden was ladybugs! I have used them on my tomatoes outside but never thought too much about them in the seldom seen garden. They are beautiful in the garden and are on patrol as a preventative measure. They will eat fungus gnats in their early winged stage when they walk around alot. Tried to get some today but the hydro shop was out.

Picked up some cal-mag plus for use at half strength, repotted the re-vegged headband (zombies!) and watered in with the free worm casting & hume oil tea (1/4 strength) with the cal-mag and half strength BMO SPT. The zombies will give cuttings in a week and one will be put (crammed) into flower! They are now in 6 liter pots. They were in barely 2 qts of soil, but the root system was very nice.

Red Diesel clones cut 12/6 are thriving and received the same refreshments today. They will continue to veg and be topped maybe in half a week or two before needed. They will have strong large stems and roots. Then more RD cuttings for the medical community.

Pics:Zombies, K-train mon (-) 15 cuttings, RD clones cut 12/6, RD 3-in-1 cube experiment cut 11/30, veg box.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 3, 2009)

Leaf drop continued this week but seems to have stopped. I believe it was mainly from lack of light on lower parts of plants. I had nutes up to 75% but will no longer ever exceed 1/2 strength. RD girls had their final dose of beastie bloomz, and will start cha-ching following a no nute watering next week. K-train is at day 14. started stretching and was bent over and tied down. One branch crimped but no ill effects.

The tree RD phenotypes continue to behave a little differently. #3, slowest to flower, shortest-now tallest, leaf shape and color different. #1 narrow sativa looking leaves, #4 explosive fast flowering, at least a week ahead of other two. Keeping clones of all three for now. I really wish I had a whole room.

Pics: first two flower box one with KT pulled out a little, Third K-Train day 14 flower, 4-8 RD #4, 9-11 RD #1, Last 5 are RD #3


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 9, 2009)

Today is day 33 of flower for the red diesels and day 19 for the K-train. Veg box: RD clones are 12-18" and wishing I had more room to flower. KT mom, Headband re-veg all in 6 liter pots and 19". One or two headband will give some cuttings tomorrow to share and one will be squeezed in the flower box.

Red diesel in flower skipped a feeding to use up some stored nutes, and will get half strength off the FF chart with the first dose of Cha Ching which is supposed to increase production of essential oils for flavor and aroma. The three still have distinctly different characteristics, and #4 which has the accelerated flowering is showing a little purple.

Pics: flower box, 2 pics of veg box, KT day 19 flower, 5-7 RD#1, 8-12 RD#4,
last 5 RD#3


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 10, 2009)

very nice!! i need to set my veg lights up like yours lol. i just have mine clamped to each pole inside the homebox and they slide down all the time and shit. ill open up the tent in the morning and there a bulb will be on top of a plant burning the shit out of it lol. maybe ive just gotten lazier now that i have all this harvested bud.. anywho, sweet lookin plants. thos k-train are going to be awesome, and that diesel in the third row is crazy looking!!


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 10, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> very nice!! i need to set my veg lights up like yours lol. i just have mine clamped to each pole inside the homebox and they slide down all the time and shit. ill open up the tent in the morning and there a bulb will be on top of a plant burning the shit out of it lol. maybe ive just gotten lazier now that i have all this harvested bud.. anywho, sweet lookin plants. thos k-train are going to be awesome, and that diesel in the third row is crazy looking!!


Thanks DK! nice to see you. It has been pretty lonely around here, lots of people peek in, but nobody says hi, tells me I am an idiot or offers advise...your presence is appreciated! Glad your are enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 10, 2009)

lol no problem. ive been choppin a plant every other day for the past few weeks or so, manicuring, hanging, drying, weighing, jarring.. shits a lot of work lol. especially when you take breaks to smoke every 30 mins... but this purple wreck is some knockout shit! just smoked the first bowl of it, cant wait til its actually cured properly. but your grows lookin pretty damn good, maybe no one has anything to say becuase there is nothing to be said!! i mean nothing really flowering much yet, and nothing that needs any help with, just time to sit back and watch!


----------



## DivinePower (Jan 10, 2009)

What up dood. My thai haze x skunk bit the dust. Debating what to do with that. Either butter or hash, one of the two. Not mature yet, nearl all the trichs are clear.

Your grow is lookin awesome!


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 10, 2009)

DivinePower said:


> What up dood. My thai haze x skunk bit the dust. Debating what to do with that. Either butter or hash, one of the two. Not mature yet, nearl all the trichs are clear.
> 
> Your grow is lookin awesome!


Thank you sir! Sorry to hear about the THS, I have heard that Haze strains are difficult. Maybe just needs more time? Would probably make good butter either way.


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 10, 2009)

maybe thats why mine is so screwed up lol. my last one left is the g13 haze, like a foot tall and still not done flowering.. goin on 11 weeks now


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 10, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> maybe thats why mine is so screwed up lol. my last one left is the g13 haze, like a foot tall and still not done flowering.. goin on 11 weeks now


yeah I have heard 11-12


Here are picks of the newest ladies in the garden (the 6 legged kind!)


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 11, 2009)

haha nice!! where did you get them? been meaning to find some myself. do they eat all kinds of diferent bugs? i got a bit of a thripe problem..


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 11, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> haha nice!! where did you get them? been meaning to find some myself. do they eat all kinds of diferent bugs? i got a bit of a thripe problem..


My local hydro store carries them, 7 bucks for 1500, keep in fridge. The green thumb nursery carries them, but not sure if in winter.

They will eat small soft bodied pests like spider mites, and the juvenile stages of others. The larvae will eat the larvae of fungus gnats and the ladies will eat the young ones that crawl around. More of a preventative measure, and they look cool in the garden. They might eat thrips when they are young, but you probably need a praying mantis (not sure but that bastard would probably slaughter your ladies (bugs))

If your local shop does not carry them, http://www.familyhydroponics.com/penryn.php near Auburn probably does they are part of the same franchise as my local. Maybe on your way back from Tahoe...Also should call so if out they order more.


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 11, 2009)

sweet thanks. i dont believe my grow store has them, although ive never asked. i never thought about a praying mantis haha that would be awesome. the thrips are super tiny whenever i see them, would a mantis take care of them? and you got 1500 lady bugs?? damn that sounds like a lot haha how many did you let out into the garden?


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 12, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> sweet thanks. i dont believe my grow store has them, although ive never asked. i never thought about a praying mantis haha that would be awesome. the thrips are super tiny whenever i see them, would a mantis take care of them? and you got 1500 lady bugs?? damn that sounds like a lot haha how many did you let out into the garden?


I am not sure, but I will ask my bro who has used them, but they are pretty much insect slayers. I will ask if ladybugs work also as they might.

Yeah 1500. They do not come in a smaller size that I have seen, although I have seen different packaging. I released 10 or so in each box. They are not real fond of 12,000 foot candles in the flower box and only a few hang out on the tops, but in the veg box under cfl's they will be on leaves touching the bulbs (the headband had a growth spurt after tea).

I have had to do a little pruning of the flower canopy. I know this is controversial on this site (to trim or not to trim) however I have so much crammed in so little space, I think some selective pruning will help improve yield and it sure looks better. I also tied up #3. She did not have anyone in front of her and was happy to be 2 feet wide (would easily be 4' wide if I let her). This made room to squeeze 1 headband re-veg (zombie) into the flower box last night.

My gro bro and I are placing an order for Barney farm "violator kush" and "night shade" which makes the strain list we both have access to include:

Romulan
Skunk Kush
Blueberry
Red Diesel
LA Confidential
Headband
K-Train
AK-48
Power Skunk
Coming soon:Violator kush, night shade (both 22% THC and over 1%CBN)

I have also started using Botanicare Power Plant or Power Flower
with liquid karma, blast off, sweet, cal-mag plus, BMO SPT, Dr. Hornby's Piranha (only a sample it is real expensive) mixed with RO water and or worm casting tea (diluted 3:1) The botanicare stuff seems to be gentle enough they say you cant over do it (I bet I could) My buddy uses this mix every watering, soaks rockwool for clones in it and dips them in it. All his shit looks perfect. He has tried many products over the years and likes these. He kicked me water bottle samples. I am also going to try coco coir, as it seems to work excellent. Soil is great when it is new... the coir hold lots of water and lots of air. His shit has tiny roots coveing the top layer of coco. Seeing is believing for me. Thanks global dude if you are lurking!

So much for the yard work I was going to do...it's now dark, and I think I'll go get high!


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 12, 2009)

sweet list you got there. i think i only have 3 of those haha, actually only the power skunk left in seed form! whatcha think about these? http://www.planetnatural.com/site/thrips-predator.html


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 13, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> sweet list you got there. i think i only have 3 of those haha, actually only the power skunk left in seed form! whatcha think about these? http://www.planetnatural.com/site/thrips-predator.html


What did you do open a seed bank and sell out? I though you had more seeds. We have 2 power skunks and 2 AK-48 as sprouts.

I really don't know about the thrips-predator, but I will ask my buddy if he has any experience with them tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 13, 2009)

sweet, thanks. no lol, i never did open up my own seed bank. i still have most of the strains i purchased a few months ago. white widow, bubblecious, blue mystic, aurora indica, mango, afghan mazar, super skunk, power skunk, and of course all the seeds i got in return from my last grow lol. i planted most of my fem seeds that i just had a few of this time around. 2 ak-47, 2 blueberry, 3 strawberry blue, 3 blueberry NL, and 2 more skywalker. ive been spraying them down every night and getting rid of any thrips i see. it really hasnt been much of a problem, kind of just shaking the plants around kills most of them lol. but im sure they would be healthier and probably yield more if there werent any to begin with so ive been trying to find a solution! i may just get some lady bugs whether they will feed on them or not, either way they cant hurt right? plus they look pretty cool lol


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 13, 2009)

So I talked to my friend. DO NOT start to flower until this is under control. If you are seeing them, you probably have a larger problem than you realize (I told him you are only seeing small ones) and at this point using bugs would not be the best answer as they are more for preventing an infestation. An indoor grow is about a perfect environment for a pest (no hurricanes, drought, birds, lizards, welfare fed cattle or oil and gas rigs!) and evidently the thrips smell their way to your garden.

At this point the thing you need to do is use a pyrithium bomb (natural from chrysanthemum ok up to 2nd week flower). Since you are seeing juveniles, you have all stages of life and will need to treat in 3 successive treatments. this can be once a week if moderate problem (as you probably have) or every 3 days if really bad. One can will probably be enough for your veg and flower area for the three treatments (don't set off whole bomb at once). Make sure to spray a little around the outside of the box since it is in a closet. His advice again is to do this and to start immediately. And do not start to flower until you get ahold of this. He has seen commercial growers lose entire crops if these get a foot hold in flower.

Then after a week or two ladybugs will probably take care of any newcomers. Another reason for the 3 treatments is they can develop resistance requireing stronger more toxic solutions. The Praying mantis would also work but I think you have to buy a bunch, and would only want like 1 or 2, and would of course not want ladybugs with these monsters.

There are of course many products to choose from, however despite the higher price this is the product that was recommended for you: note he said "Attain" and that one has a green stripe and the one you want has a goldish-yellowish stripe. so I think this is it:http://www.shamanshop.net/store/proddetail.cfm/ItemID/675201.0/CategoryID/10000.0/SubCatID/1050.0/file.htm

But I will check for sure. this is the other one.


http://www.shamanshop.net/store/proddetail.cfm/ItemID/675342.0/CategoryID/10000.0/SubCatID/1050.0/file.htm

I know nothing of this supplier, so shop around.

This supplier is good this may be product http://www.hydroempire.com/store/product_info.php/cPath/11/products_id/127


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 13, 2009)

damn thanks for the info man. this isnt the first time ive had them though, ive seen them around before and usually just shake them off and they dont come back for a few weeks or so. the plants end up with some of the leaves having that shiny kind of look to them but it hasnt really seemed to affect things too dramatically. but like i said, im sure they would yield more with healthier leaves and all so i will for sure check this stuff out.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 14, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> damn thanks for the info man. this isnt the first time ive had them though, ive seen them around before and usually just shake them off and they dont come back for a few weeks or so. the plants end up with some of the leaves having that shiny kind of look to them but it hasnt really seemed to affect things too dramatically. but like i said, im sure they would yield more with healthier leaves and all so i will for sure check this stuff out.


I do not know for sure, but it sounds like they are on the rise. I would hate to see you get 5-6 weeks into all those blueberry strains just to have it eaten!

Here is what my bro said last night:"There's a lot of products that are similar but this is what all the good growers in the Bay preferred. for a very small space, I'd recommend not using it as a fogger but spray it until it's all smokey looking and then close off the area. tell your buddy not to spray it directly on any of the leaves. when I use it like a fogger, I put it in a far corner where the stuff won't directly hit my leaves. it messes them up. make sure he pulls off all the leaves that have bugs or look eaten because they'll likely have eggs." (of course anything removed should be disposed of outside) 

And the recommended product is the one from hydro empire. Down here we get nest day so maybe 3 days top for you.
http://www.hydroempire.com/store/product_info.php/cPath/11/products_id/127

Good luck.


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 14, 2009)

well pretty much all of my leaves have always had a few little spots all over them haha. like i said, theyve been there for awhile but they never seem to do much damage. they dont kill the leaves at all or anything but i guess if they start multiplying they could do a lot more harm. i will get this fogger stuff and use it like he said and then see if i can get a hold of some predators of some sort, thanks!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 16, 2009)

that pyrethum says its not safe to use indoors and not safe around humans, animals or plants! so what am i supposed to take all the plants out and then put them back in with bugs still on? that makes no sense. theres another one that i found here http://www.garden.com/item/whitemire-preclude-total-release-insecticide-2-oz/ but it says not registered in CA? what the hell does that mean? its illegal here?


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 16, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> that pyrethum says its not safe to use indoors and not safe around humans, animals or plants! so what am i supposed to take all the plants out and then put them back in with bugs still on? that makes no sense. theres another one that i found here http://www.garden.com/item/whitemire-preclude-total-release-insecticide-2-oz/ but it says not registered in CA? what the hell does that mean? its illegal here?


Yeah DK, I really don't know anything about this, I am just passing along info from someone who has experience with getting rid of garden pests. However I totally trust my friend's advice with growing. 

But this is what it says about the pyrethrum at hydro empire:

"Pyrethrum Total Release is one-use aerosol pyrethrum fogger, safe for control of indoor of greenhouse pests. Effective against hundreds of common house and garden pests such as spider mites, whiteflies, aphids, ants, beetles, moths, gnats, houseflies, and spiders. One can covers 3000 square feet. Safe to use up to day of harvest. Make sure all lighting equipment is off and cooled down before fogging.&#65533; Leave room and lights off for 12 hours after fogging."
http://www.hydroempire.com/store/product_info.php/cPath/11/products_id/127

My buddy said not to spray on plants, and just to spray a light fog and close up the closet, do not set the bomb off, just spray a little.

All I can really say is good luck!


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 16, 2009)

Day 40 flower Red Diesel, Day 27 flower K-Train, day 5? headband.

The 3 Rd phenos are more distinct than ever. #4 will finish probably 2 weeks earlier than her sisters. She is still a little purple with some cloudy Trichs. Her main cola has been separated a little to allow light to get to the inside. It was very dense and the inside of the mass of flowers was not maturing as the outer parts. Probbably start flush on #4 next watering.The difference in the pheno's is amazing. #1 is the most sativa influenced, slowest in flower and the least appealing, but we will see. #3 is very much an indica dominated pheno. She is of similar height as her sisters without being bent and tied down. She is slow to flower but not as slow as #1 even though she started slower. When her main cola is lightly squeezed the resin is incredebly sticky, (would not come off fingers with soap) and the aroma is skunkier than the spicy smell of #4.

K-train is day 27 and probably going to be the strongest smoke. Very frosty with the flowers dominated by white pistils. 1 headband was added last weekend.

Everything in the veg box is out of the #1 nursery pots with the RD veg plants transplanted in 3:1 Coco Coir/perlite. Also no longer using Fox Farm nutes.

Pics: 1-3 are RD #4. 
4 is Rd#1
5 is RD#3

Pic 6 is headband and pics 7-10 are K-train (day 27)

Pics 11,12,13 are flower box, veg box, and coco coir


----------



## global3399 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Day 40 flower Red Diesel, Day 27 flower K-Train, day 5? headband.
> 
> The 3 Rd phenos are more distinct than ever. #4 will finish probably 2 weeks earlier than her sisters. She is still a little purple with some cloudy Trichs. Her main cola has been separated a little to allow light to get to the inside. It was very dense and the inside of the mass of flowers was not maturing as the outer parts. Probbably start flush on #4 next watering.The difference in the pheno's is amazing. #1 is the most sativa influenced, slowest in flower and the least appealing, but we will see. #3 is very much an indica dominated pheno. She is of similar height as her sisters without being bent and tied down. She is slow to flower but not as slow as #1 even though she started slower. When her main cola is lightly squeezed the resin is incredebly sticky, (would not come off fingers with soap) and the aroma is skunkier than the spicy smell of #4.
> 
> ...


 Those look really good bro, but even better in real life  gotta say, I don't think you could do a better job in that space and I love your custom grow chamber. maybe you can help me rig something cool up for my veg space.

To your bud with the bug problem - the stuff hayduke turned you onto is pretty much the standard for commercial growers and pro level home growers. I've been using it when necessary for many years and feel it's safe and recommend hitting them at least twice a few days apart before flowering with the type of signs that you're seeing. you've been lucky that you've had them for a while but have never really suffered from a bad infestation but I've seen growers loose whole gardens if they really take hold so a little preventative measures now could save you a lot of grief. two doses will cost less than an 1/8th but even a mild investation will reduce your yield much more. Hope it works out well!


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 17, 2009)

why didnt anyone tell me about insecticidal soap?? haha its says on the bottle that it kills thrips!! anyways i sprayed down the plants last night and am only seeing a few around this morning, and the ones that i am are very tiny. so hopefully just a few days of this stuff will get rid of them! gotta get me some new soil so i can start transplanting too. oh yeah plants lookin great as always hay, really starting to take off! is that red diesel purple?? i just figured it would be red haha


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 17, 2009)

global3399 said:


> Those look really good bro, but even better in real life  gotta say, I don't think you could do a better job in that space and I love your custom grow chamber. maybe you can help me rig something cool up for my veg space.
> 
> To your bud with the bug problem - the stuff hayduke turned you onto is pretty much the standard for commercial growers and pro level home growers. I've been using it when necessary for many years and feel it's safe and recommend hitting them at least twice a few days apart before flowering with the type of signs that you're seeing. you've been lucky that you've had them for a while but have never really suffered from a bad infestation but I've seen growers loose whole gardens if they really take hold so a little preventative measures now could save you a lot of grief. two doses will cost less than an 1/8th but even a mild investation will reduce your yield much more. Hope it works out well!


Thanks Global Dude! Thanks for "Virtually" stopping by the garden.



DKskater75 said:


> why didnt anyone tell me about insecticidal soap?? haha its says on the bottle that it kills thrips!! anyways i sprayed down the plants last night and am only seeing a few around this morning, and the ones that i am are very tiny. so hopefully just a few days of this stuff will get rid of them! gotta get me some new soil so i can start transplanting too. oh yeah plants lookin great as always hay, really starting to take off! is that red diesel purple?? i just figured it would be red haha


Thanks DK, yeah Purple Diesel (just on the tips though and only one pheno). Death to your thrips!


----------



## Baz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey like it bro!

Subscribed


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 18, 2009)

Baz said:


> Hey like it bro!
> 
> Subscribed


Welcome Baz! Thanks for stopping by. I love you momma Rottie Avatar!


----------



## boston george 54 (Jan 18, 2009)

nice journal 
simple but nice 
i like 
Subscribed


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 19, 2009)

boston george 54 said:


> nice journal
> simple but nice
> i like
> Subscribed


Thanks, and welcome! I love your vertical grow also!


----------



## drifter1978 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Thanks, and welcome! I love your vertical grow also!



nice job hayduke had to stop in and say hello and will follow with interest with all those lovely ladies


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 19, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> nice job hayduke had to stop in and say hello and will follow with interest with all those lovely ladies


Thanks Drifter dude, welcome to my quiet little corner!


----------



## drifter1978 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Thanks Drifter dude, welcome to my quiet little corner!


hi hayduke,just a quick ?how much $ did you pay for your knight shade i had a look and they say they had both fem and regular at different prices $29 for fem and $37 for regular what did they charge you,good luck with them


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 22, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> hi hayduke,just a quick ?how much $ did you pay for your knight shade i had a look and they say they had both fem and regular at different prices $29 for fem and $37 for regular what did they charge you,good luck with them


Yeah when you look at the site and go to the regular, the drop down price menu gives you feminized seeds but with the regular price. We figured it was a typo and ordered the ones with the higher price (10 for 37 GBP) instead of a 10pack of regular we got 2-5 packs of feminized and paid 8 pounds too much.
I am sure they will credit the extra but it ruins my plan for "Night Train" which was going to be K-Train x Night Shade 

It is kinda weird they started charging more for 10 regular than 5 feminized. I believe this strain is a keeper, so I really do not want messed up DNA coding for hermies in later generations of clones.

Flower box is starting to smell up the house a little. 

I have bent over the tops on #3 and #4 to slow the tops and let the lower buds get some light. All 3 still very different but all nice. New pics fri or sat late night. 

Oh and it only took 7 days 16 hours to get the beans!


----------



## drifter1978 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Yeah when you look at the site and go to the regular, the drop down price menu gives you feminized seeds but with the regular price. We figured it was a typo and ordered the ones with the higher price (10 for 37 GBP) instead of a 10pack of regular we got 2-5 packs of feminized and paid 8 pounds too much.
> I am sure they will credit the extra but it ruins my plan for "Night Train" which was going to be K-Train x Night Shade
> 
> It is kinda weird they started charging more for 10 regular than 5 feminized. I believe this strain is a keeper, so I really do not want messed up DNA coding for hermies in later generations of clones.
> ...



awesome man,yeah shame about the K.S fem .i will give the tude raps for fast delivery.cant wait for the pics


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lets see some pics!!!! and i promise ill update my own for once haha its been a while...


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 23, 2009)

Here we go...

1st two are flower box overview, one with front 3 removed

3-5 are Rd#4 today 

6-8 are Rd#4 @ 44days

I have watered twice with SPT to lower pH to 6ish to start the flush on #4 I think she will finish around 55 days


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 23, 2009)

Set 2 of 3

1-5 are RD#1

6-11 are RD#3 An absolutely beautiful, thick, sticky and pungent (lemon and fuel) main cola has been bent into back corner as a technique to increase yield by slowing the top and allowing light to get to lower flowers. 

The same thing was done to #4 (previous post pics) but the top was separated more cuz it was so thick and the inside was behind. # 4 also smells different.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 23, 2009)

3 of 3

These are the Kush x Trainwreck that was acquired around the 1st of october as clones off craigslist...kinda shady dude met me in busy gas station...tiny cuttings, well into flower with only 1 visible root in 3 clones. Not wanting to waste this $45 premature gram-on-three-sticks, I re-vegged them into crazy little bushes with branches heavy with leaves and preflowers. Today is day 35 of flower for 2 of them. Her sister is a mom who has provided 30 clones.
They do not have much kush influence at all. I really wanted to cross this with the "Night Shade" (22% THC 1.5% CBN 2 time/2006 cup winner) for yield but we got sent fem seeds. 

What she doesn't have in yield now though, looks to be made up for in sugar coated yummyness. These smell when moved and remind me of headband, but maybe even frostier. And by the way there is a headband reveg/zombie in the flower box also, I think day 12.

I hope you enjoy the 3 sets of pics as much as I do.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2009)

ns. job hd. those are some sweet lookin plants , those others got qite big,bigger the better,lol.bet it smells ns in your house.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 24, 2009)

raiderman said:


> ns. job hd. those are some sweet lookin plants , those others got qite big,bigger the better,lol.bet it smells ns in your house.


Thanks Raiderman, your opinion is appreciated. Yeah it smells a little green...


----------



## DoneW.Dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

nice, verynice!


----------



## Redbeardâ¢ (Jan 24, 2009)

those look like godamn trees!!!!


----------



## baac (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks good how much money did you put into all of that?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2009)

ns pics , close ups on those trichomes is amazing.


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome looking plants man!! cant want to see those bitches in another few weeks


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 25, 2009)

DoneW.Dirt said:


> nice, verynice!





Redbeard;1973911 said:


> those look like godamn trees!!!!


Thanks for looking in and the nice comments!



baac said:


> Looks good how much money did you put into all of that?


Too much! I really do not want to know but it is close to a grand. A lot of money spent chasing the cfl dream...I think I could build the flower box for about $600 and the veg box for $100 USD.


raiderman said:


> ns pics , close ups on those trichomes is amazing.


And the camera really does not do justice. Especially the K-train...they sparkle like diamonds in bright light. They won't yield as good as the Red Diesel, but will be fire!



DKskater75 said:


> awesome looking plants man!! cant want to see those bitches in another few weeks


Yeah me too! It is getting fun. Gave all the moms a cut last night and have 36 in rockwool (12 red diesel, 12 headband, and 12 K-train) and I have about 15 more just in water I may put in rockwool today (1 dome is full). I plan on taking these to a newly opened clinic in a high desert town I used to live in and sell, trade or put on consignment.


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 25, 2009)

nice!!! you gotta show me how to clone really quick haha. i just started flowering today but i kind of want to just take a few out to take clones from so i have enough room to start one of my ebb and flows. only problem is i dont want to risk fucking these up since they are pretty healthy and most likely be some damn good bud. i bought clone gel and rockwool thats all i need right?


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 25, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> nice!!! you gotta show me how to clone really quick haha. i just started flowering today but i kind of want to just take a few out to take clones from so i have enough room to start one of my ebb and flows. only problem is i dont want to risk fucking these up since they are pretty healthy and most likely be some damn good bud. i bought clone gel and rockwool thats all i need right?


Yup. soak rockwool in pH5.5-6. Most of what I have read say in straight pH'd water, but i think nutes is better. If not by the time they root, they are starved and show stress. You don't even need rooting gel but why not, it helps. Take how ever many cuttings you want and put in cup of water or nutes (cut a little longer than final). After collecting cuttings, cut about 1/4-1/2" below node at 45 degree angle with clean razor blade (use alcohol or something to clean) Some do this cut underwater, I have not, though I usually have water on cutting board and dip back into water right after cutting. Peel back the growth at the node you cut below like a banana to expose the stem. I also shave a little off with razor, but not needed. Trim any leaves that are too low off, and cut 2 or 3 leaves below top in half. Not needed but most do. Saves room and may be better for the cutting? Then dip in rooting hormone and push into RW. Sometimes the holes are to big, just push into RW near hole if you want. Put under dome if you want and mist for the first few days occasionally. 

I have a heating mat. Not needed, maybe faster ( an old water bed heater even has thermostat if you have one, found this out after I bought a hydrofarm one) they do not need much light. My buddy uses 1 20w tube flouro and his look really happy. I have cut back to 2 14w cfl a good foot above. Tops take longer to root, but most root in 7-10 days, transplant into whatever medium or net pots

It is super easy. If you did none of this they would likely root. They will root in a glass of water in 2-3 weeks, they even root in the trash after you have given them up for dead!

Your mother plants will probably give more daughters than you could use. I think results may vary by strain, and I have strains and phenos within a strain that root more or less agressively. No males and hopefully no hermies if mom was clean.


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 25, 2009)

haha oh i remember when you said you threw them in the trash and they rooted, that was great. but yeah, i have like 2 healthy plants in my left tray but room for like 12.. so i was thinking of just taking clones from those a filling the sucker up. i got a heating mat already and a dome so i think i will give it a shot! wish me luck!


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 25, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> haha oh i remember when you said you threw them in the trash and they rooted, that was great. but yeah, i have like 2 healthy plants in my left tray but room for like 12.. so i was thinking of just taking clones from those a filling the sucker up. i got a heating mat already and a dome so i think i will give it a shot! wish me luck!


You got it! and you won't even need luck dude you are golden. It is a great way to fill that tray. and once they are jamming in the tray, mom will be full of fresh cuttings! It is amazing how easy it is. Which are you cutting, the Purple wrecks?


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 26, 2009)

Also if you are just taking cuttings off several plants you are going to flower, the lower branches make nice clones and do not turn out worth shit if you leave them on anyway, so they are no loss. You could take 2-8 of the lowest shoots easily, and then keep one of those for a mom. rather than doing a Texas chainsaw massacre on 1 or 2, although that would not be bad.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 31, 2009)

pics of the kushy pheno of Red Diesel (#3)

and a dozen babies each of RD (#4), Headband and K-train.

*****This is update 1 of 5! continued on next page******


----------



## Baz (Jan 31, 2009)

Everything


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 31, 2009)

Amazingly, I do not have much to say...odd huh.

Pics flower box, Headband zombie 2-3 weeks I forget. Pics 3-8 are the K-Train.

*****This is update 2 of 5! continued on next page******


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 31, 2009)

This pheno (RD #1) is more on the Sativa side, and was my least favorite. She was moved out of the middle and brightest spot about 10 days ago and is much happier, she has slowly produced nice heavy colas.

These pics are all #1.

*****This is update 3 of 5! starts on previous page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!******


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 31, 2009)

This pheno looked as if she would finish real early. Tops were and are done at the very top. Lower portions of the same colas were not getting much light. I have actively been bending colas over and removing fans that create too much shade. This has slowed the tops and allowed the lower buds to ripen.
At one point I thought she was on track to finish @ 55 days, and probably would if not slowed by my molestation. The strain is supposed to go 65-75 days and will at least go the former...I think.

*****This is update 4 of 5!******


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 31, 2009)

This pheno is very resinous, and likely my favorite. It naturally stays short and has very strong side branching.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 31, 2009)

Baz said:


> Everything


Hey Baz, I don't know if your message got cut off because I was uploading pics or if you were just abducted by extraterrestrials...I hope the former, but if it was the latter...tell everybody I said hi!


----------



## Baz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Hey Baz, I don't know if your message got cut off because I was uploading pics or if you were just abducted by extraterrestrials...I hope the former, but if it was the latter...tell everybody I said hi!


 Ha Ha Ha wtf...
i meant to say Everything is looking nice and healty lol, god knows what happened then lol

Keep up the good work Hayduke bud


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 1, 2009)

ET phone home!!! hahah that was some funny shit, lookin great as always hayduke really coming along


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 1, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> ET phone home!!! hahah that was some funny shit, lookin great as always hayduke really coming along


Thanks dude! Looks like it will be sizable for my little space!

I have 11oz of STRONG canna-butter we made yesterday. Probably 2.5-3 zips of 95% nugglets in 2.75 pounds of butter. Pushed through a chinois (very fine strainer) making very clean great tasting butter! We had some cookies yesterday. I ate 2 while hot, and another two an hour or so later (on an empty stomach) and did not smoke again the rest of the night. While doing gardening chores, twice I had to go down to a knee because I felt dizzy! My dinner a few hours later tasted amazing...and it was only a frozen burrito covered in green sauce with a drizzle of sour cream and taco sauce

I am making a 9x13 pan of brownies from scratch with the 11 oz /i was sent home with...


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 2, 2009)

Looking amazing! I'm posting updates tonight as well..

I wish you were in my area, seems we would get along well!

I want brownies now... Ha ha ha!


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 2, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Looking amazing! I'm posting updates tonight as well..
> 
> I wish you were in my area, seems we would get along well!
> 
> I want brownies now... Ha ha ha!


I agree! I had to leave that clone thread, as I was getting out of hand!
Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 7, 2009)

After fighting staminate growth from the middle of the calyx next to a pair of pistils (male flower growing straight out of a female flower) for 5 days, #3 and #1 were cut @ 62 days.

Pics of my nightmare tonight, gotta go see the Canna Doc for my renewal.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 7, 2009)

Can't be too bad. At least you have something!


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 8, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Can't be too bad. At least you have something!


True. I smoked a bud I cut on Mon or Tues yesterday and it was good. Just would have been MUCH better. I cut Friday night and it looked a little better, but I could see many more spots where it looked like new growth coming in, and that new growth for the past few days had all been stamens. It appeared as though she was devoting all energy to fertilization. 

The two that have been cut are #1 and #3, also referred to as Tall and Short or the Sativa and Indica Phenos respectively (Ironically the "fast" pheno remains rooted and is SLOW!). The two were several inches closer to the intense light in my small space than #4 (fast pheno) which may be the reason for this hopefully stress induced hermaphrodism. My bro (global dude) is growing some of my red diesels and tells me they seem to be sensitive to light, nutes and water. He had to move his indica phenos to the side tray which only gets spill over from the 1000w.

Anyway a second overgrown headband was stuffed in the box Sat morn at lights out and took 6 cuttings of a spectacular veg indica pheno in the dark this morning. K-train are on flush and though will not be heavy yielders, they look like sugar sculptures of MJ.

Doc gave me 12 more mos on my 215 recommendation so any eaves dropping swine can wallow elsewhere. 

Last four pics are: two of #3, #2, and last weeks goodies (need more butter!).


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 14, 2009)

I started to read the thread and noticed how nice the setup was and everything else, and I myself was very surprised that no one had responded or gave it much attention in the beginning. So i skipped to the end to see when it ended and i figured it was somewhere in feb. , i was right, keep growing and make more journals, gonna read the rest of this one and any future ones. Well I commented so it would be subscribed, good grow!!+rep


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 14, 2009)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I own Seemorebuds' cfl book- bought it when GK first released it.. lol..last nov... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/36622-seemorebuds-marijuana-buds-less-grow.html
> My first grow was cfl which resulted in a 3 oz. 12 gram cured yield from one plant- a few bumps along the way (mostly with falling lights and burnt leaves/buds)
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30777-my-very-first-grow-closet.html
> That baby was vegged 2.5 months before put into flowering under cfls- the biggest thing with cfls is placement, it's critical.
> ...


I beg to differ about the theory of the plant needs to be at least 18 inches to flower. It is better yield if the plant is bigger, but you can bud a plant at almost any size.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 14, 2009)

SACReDHeRB said:


> I started to read the thread and noticed how nice the setup was and everything else, and I myself was very surprised that no one had responded or gave it much attention in the beginning. So i skipped to the end to see when it ended and i figured it was somewhere in feb. , i was right, keep growing and make more journals, gonna read the rest of this one and any future ones. Well I commented so it would be subscribed, good grow!!+rep


Welcome Herb dude! I'm sure you have noticed already, but this is the second harvest and now semi perpetual. Only five plants in flower right now, but the box is still pretty full. 2 K-train are in flush @ 63 days, 
1 Headband @ 28 days, 1 Headband @ 7, and 1 Red Diesel (indica pheno) also @ 7 days.



SACReDHeRB said:


> I beg to differ about the theory of the plant needs to be at least 18 inches to flower. It is better yield if the plant is bigger, but you can bud a plant at almost any size.


I agree, my first grow was straight from little clones, and I seriously abused them, but the yield would still have been weak. The Red diesel grow that just finished went to flower at 18" after a ridiculous 8 weeks of veg (nobody said WTF?). Especially in my limited height space this is too long, though I have not yet got the timing down for plants into flower being under 18". I think about 4 weeks veg and 12" is about right. I have had male flowers appear @ ~7-8 weeks, and I believe (more correctly my very experience grow bro told me) this is due to some sort of light stress. Either 24hr veg light (corrected) or too intense light @ 8" below the 400w in such a small space. I think I need to be at least 12" below glass even though the heat is not limiting closer plants.

Thanks for stopping by, and I hope my early mistakes and frustration with the milf will not turn you off!

Off to the local shop for free tea Saturday!

Oh yeah and the indica pheno (RD #3) had fans removed and is in paper sack after 8 day hang dry of entire plant. It probably went a little long on the air dry and will be in jars in a day or 2. Excluding the majority of the bottom little buds (butter makings) and with some stem still attached... 68.7g's. This is not a final weight though. #1 will be trimmed later today.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 16, 2009)

#1 and #3 (Sativa and Indica Phenos of Red Diesel) are dry and in jars.

*Yield
*
#1 = 49.4g
#3 = 44g
Trim = 76.6g

Oh and the buds in the jars smell amazing (not like hay!!!!!)


*Chef Hayduke in the Kitchen*
I rounded up some other sh!t laying around for about 78g into 2 pounds of butter now cooling. Made tea with what was left after pushing through chinois (fine mesh strainer), now drinking!

Will make some FAT ASS brownies later today. I have a great brownie recipe that is cakey enough to hold a lot of extra butter. It calls for 8oz, I made with 10 oz last time and it could take alot more, so going to add a whole pound...they will be moist as hell and hopefully strong enough to eat a small amount. I am going to add chocolate chips and walnuts to make yummier. I am also going to make some chocolate chip cookies with 50% more butter than recipe.


*Garden Update

*K-Train are in flush and 8 weeks in flower. Trichs still 90% clear.

Headband 1 is 4 weeks in flower, Headband 2 is 1 week. These are 2 of the 3 "zombies" (re-veg), the third is a mom for now.

Another RDI (Red Diesel Indica Pheno) is 1 week in flower and lovely.

2 clones were taken off one of the RD fast pheno (for lack of better description) and she was chopped for space and I am not digging the pheno. One more of these in veg being heavily tied down for possible rotation into flower but may meet the same fate as her sister. A KT and RDS (sativa Pheno) clone are in 5" econo pots (love them). These are my first 100% coir/perlite. 

New additions: LA Confidential (3 cuttings) and two Skunk Kush

*PICS*

first 3 are KT, then Headband1. 5 & 6 are RDI, and the last 2 live plants are HB2 and the babies

Harvest pics are: Red Diesels#1 and #1 in jars---#3 the next two---then All jars with #4 hanging---just the jars---trim----main cola of #1 (#3 was nice but did not get picture


_*I will upload pics later gotta go!! sorry for the tease!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the cock tease!


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 16, 2009)

hahaha i was reading through all your shit getting ready to type "you forgot the pics dumbass!!!" way to go...


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok new pics are up, scroll back to post 316!


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 17, 2009)

The two pounds of butter yielded ~22oz 

I put 6oz in a half batch of toll house recipe (would normally be 4oz) and made 17 cookies. I have 16 oz left for 15 brownies.

3 Cookies = >1oz butter

1 brownie = > 1 oz butter

1oz butter = 3.5g trim (more than half is small buds)

I had 3 cookies and they are nice. Maybe too much for some...


----------



## boston george 54 (Feb 17, 2009)

+ killer grow

why do you not trim before hang drying ?


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 17, 2009)

boston george 54 said:


> + killer grow
> 
> why do you not trim before hang drying ?


Thanks dude.

I am trying to follow my grow bro's advice on as much as I can. He grew professionally for the Bay area clubs for many years. 

Although trimming is MUCH easier to do when first cut, Not doing so provides some protection from the loss of trichromes due to being knocked around, as well as THC degradation from light. Also helps to keep the drying process from progressing too fast (also the reason for cutting whole plant rather than colas) which can cause nice buds to smell and taste grassy. 

I do not know shit, but my buds smell exotically yummy rather than pre-masticated horse shit.


----------



## boston george 54 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> I am trying to follow my grow bro's advice on as much as I can. He grew professionally for the Bay area clubs for many years.
> 
> ...


gottcha i have always cut my before hand but as i am in middle of harvest i will try one your way


----------



## bongheadb (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the invite, BongheadB


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 18, 2009)

bongheadb said:


> Thanks for the invite, BongheadB


Welcome Brother B! The new pics are back one page!


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 20, 2009)

Pics are of #4 and her trim and the last is of all Red Diesel in jars for cure.

K-Trains are 63 days and may be chopped this weekend.


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh man that looks delicious!!! can i have some? cant wait for that k-train huh!


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you feel like a proud gardener? I would. Seems like you produced an enjoyable amount of medicine. I wonder what it will smell/taste like after a full cure.


----------



## Baz (Feb 21, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Pics are of #4 and her trim and the last is of all Red Diesel in jars for cure.
> 
> K-Trains are 63 days and may be chopped this weekend.


 Very nice bro!

Id + rep ya if it would let me, nice harvest !


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 21, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> oh man that looks delicious!!! can i have some? cant wait for that k-train huh!


Yeah the K-train is going to be sick. I have had a few one-hitters from pieces I have cut out due to male parts. My buddy thinks it is from a 24hr light schedule. Pretty much everything in the garden is doing this and it is the common denominator, that or light intensity. Not a huge deal but frustrating as everything (moms) have all had 24hrs light so problem may continue. My LA conf and Skunk Kush cuttings have not so we will see if they come out clean. But the trainwreck will be very nice!



DubB83 said:


> Do you feel like a proud gardener? I would. Seems like you produced an enjoyable amount of medicine. I wonder what it will smell/taste like after a full cure.


Yes I do feel pretty good! Though I have dreamed of having this, it is still not set in that I have produced more medicine than I can probably smoke! The ex-wife asks to come "home" daily...she has never lived here and we have been split for 11 years! I will kick her some and gave her boyfriend clones to encourage their self sufficiency. 

It smells great now,had a couple of bong hits to taste last night, it is slightly harsh and not much flavor good or bad. I hope the flavor will come in, they only got a 2 watering flush (#1 and #3) I have other buds so I can let it cure.



Baz said:


> Very nice bro!
> 
> Id + rep ya if it would let me, nice harvest !


Thanks dudes!!!!!!


----------



## Baz (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Hayduke i took 12 clones the last tuesday, just wandering what are the signs that a clone has taken to its medium, they are all still holding their selfs up appart from 1, how long does it usually take duds, what should i be looking out for, also some of them have yellowing lower leaves
tia


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 21, 2009)

Baz said:


> Hey Hayduke i took 12 clones the last tuesday, just wandering what are the signs that a clone has taken to its medium, they are all still holding their selfs up appart from 1, how long does it usually take duds, what should i be looking out for, also some of them have yellowing lower leaves
> tia


I saw the pics and they looked a little droopy. I have not had the patience to root in soil, I tried while experimenting with torturing the males and gave up and tossed them in the trash. They were in an opaque trash bag near the growbox and a couple of weeks later I looked and they had, in the bag, turned towards the light and all had fully rooted. 

Did you use straight pH'd water? Yellowing is normal, I get yellowing on top if I do not use light nutes, the trade off is with nutes, rooting is drastically slower. 

My clones usually look really good while they have not rooted (standing tall and straight. So I am a little worried about your babies (they will be fine I am a worrier) Thicker, woodier cuttings will droop more. Sometimes misting will make them perk up, as they are having trouble transpiring with no roots.

You can tell when they are starting to root when you see they youngest growth on the tops lighten in color and then new growth.

For some reason, the little rockwool cubes work really good. 

I have had roots in 5-7 days in rockwool with only water, they look a little rough but do well. With nutes or another medium 2-3 weeks, so patience is needed.

I will be thinking of your babies!


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 22, 2009)

I also wanted to chime in, my clones change color and thickness right where they enter the medium, that is how I know it is rooting.


----------



## Baz (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok thanks alot, the only ferts they are getting is whats in the soil, i'll try misting them ive been giving them a small amount of water daily and my cfl hood is about 6inch away lol is that ok and yes normal water


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 22, 2009)

Might be too much light, I would back it way back. I use less than 40 watts over mine and the height depends. My buddy uses 1 20w flouro tube. Right now I am using 2 14w daylight spectrum cfl's and it is 1 foot above the babies, and sometimes add a 23w in place of 1 14w, or just move near the veg box to get them used to stronger light.

My only attempt at rooting in soil was with my seedling mix which has no nutes...

A seedling heat mat or an old water bed heater helps keep medium warm. The seedling mats are too hot so I elevate the tray above the mat with some shims of wood. They make a thermostat or you could put on a timer also.

Most use a humidity dome, and if I cut all at once I use for the first 2-4 days. Lately I have had cuttings at different stages of rooting and have not used the dome with no real difference. They probably stand taller with the dome and extra humidity.

Since yours are approaching a week old I think they will be fine! But again may take another week or even two to root. Another reason I like the rockwool, as I would be digging in the pots to see if there are roots!


----------



## Baz (Feb 22, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Might be too much light, I would back it way back. I use less than 40 watts over mine and the height depends. My buddy uses 1 20w flouro tube. Right now I am using 2 14w daylight spectrum cfl's and it is 1 foot above the babies, and sometimes add a 23w in place of 1 14w, or just move near the veg box to get them used to stronger light.
> 
> My only attempt at rooting in soil was with my seedling mix which has no nutes...
> 
> ...


 Ok thanks again Hayduke, my hood holds 6 x 18 watt bulbs i might raise it a bit, and the room is always warm, as there are two heater pipes running arround the room, they really piss me off to be honest as the heating comes on 3 times a day, so my plants get fried 3 times daily! gonna have to find somewhere else to use my cfl rig soon as i got no real control of the heat in this room, thanks alot for the help i'll just sit it out and see how these go


----------



## Baz (Feb 22, 2009)

Omg im a complete idiot, i had these sat about, what i got from my dads shed when i first started growing but never used em, i closed the little shutter holes, that right? the fan is there just blowing the hot air from under the hood away, does this look ok bud?


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 22, 2009)

Perfect! open the vent holes at least halfway. Mist the inside of the dome a couple of times a day if you can, this should help them stand up as they pull in moisture from their stomata (pores in leaves). I sometimes breath in some co2 inside the dome, might help some. Also a little water in the bottom of the tray to evaporate may help moderate the temp increase of the heat pipes. depending on how hot they get, you may consider covering them with the same foam insulation they sell to insulate water pipes from freezing.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 22, 2009)

Both K-Trains were cut @ 63 days of flower.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 23, 2009)

It's a beauty!


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 24, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> It's a beauty!


Thanks DubB dude! These will be really nice smoke, the jury is still out on the Red Diesel.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 28, 2009)

The K-Train had it's final manicure last night 72g's in jars. This is for two girls, and it will lose a few more g's. After only a week with no jar time it does not taste bad and only has a very slight harshness. It is very stoney. Several times I found that I had fallen asleep with a partially manicured cola in one hand, and scissors in the other hand This was only after a small toke.

Thinking of making hash with the Red diesel if it does not smooth out and pick up some punch...


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 28, 2009)

An update just for fun.

First 3 pics are headband @ 49 days and in flush.

Then a K-train baby in Coco and a headband in a 3" rockwool cube.

Last 3 are:The medicine shop, and some pics of the KT harvest. (It is NICE!)

Thinking about making hash with the Red Diesel since it was a little early, anybody with experience or thoughts? Mmmmm Hashishhhhhhhhh.


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 28, 2009)

MMMMMmmMMMMmmmMmmm haha i want!!! that looks great man i still got 4 more weeks til crop on all my blueberry i got goin, not much else to smoke out here right now. i was just lookin into some hash ideas today actually since i got this harvest comin up next month, those ice-o-later bag things look pretty cool if i can find out where to get one haha i tried making hash with my last trimmings and it didnt turn out so well!


----------



## DubB83 (Mar 1, 2009)

I like hash, butter, BHO, and the Green Dragon all good ways to use your scraps.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 8, 2009)

The garden got a light spray of pyrethrin TR this morning and everything is in the dark for 12 today. One headband is at 56 days and was removed from the spray. the others are 4 weeks and one week, as well as veg and clones. May not have been the best time as I could not find any thrips on leaves and none with wings have showed up on blue sticky boards, so I may be in between life stages. I also got some mosquito dunks but have not used yet as I am not sure how much per gallon. I have read that they are excellent for fungus gnat larvae and for thrips larvae, though not sure on the latter.

The pyrethrin is from chrysanthemums and the dunks are a bacteria that is watered into the soil. The particular spray that was recommended to me is actually a bomb meant to treat up to 3,000sqft. If you do not push down all the way you can spray a little. This can will last for many uses if needed.

Sure am enjoying my k-train!


----------



## camaro630hp (Mar 12, 2009)

dam you shit is still looking good man


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 12, 2009)

camaro630hp said:


> dam you shit is still looking good man


Thanks dude, nice to hear from you again. The Red Diesel ended up mediocre, but my bubble bags came yesterday and I think I will turn 4 zips of it into hash! The garden has had some issues lately, but learning how to deal with them is part of the deal. I really love smoking my K-train. 

Nice avatar!


----------



## DKskater75 (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh man you got bubble bags??? gotta let me know how that comes out man haha ive been thinking about getting them, only two more weeks until harvest i should probably look into it! and get some new pics up!


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 17, 2009)

The bags work alright. Low yield. Not sure if it is technique or weak buds. The last bag makes nice hash. I have siphoned off the water and saved the bottom (gumby style hash technique) and there is lots that made it passed the 20 micron bag. The lift and jerk method allows good stuff to be forced through...not good, just let last bag drain. Also I have seen a method where all bags are put in bucket with bottom cut out and this suspended over a trash can. a pump in trash can continually pumps what drains out back through. This sounds efficient. Or FDD's washing machine 100g of trim run!

Bought a clay press and for $25 works great for pressing into dime sized pellets.



If I had enough I would just smoke hash. It tastes really nice and you need to smoke very little, so it is healthier.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 17, 2009)

On the topic of hash...https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/173749-cats-bubble-hash-water.html


----------



## Intuition (Mar 18, 2009)

just went through the journal, those look freakin awesome and very yummy ;D. Nice job on the setup too i like it!


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 18, 2009)

Intuition said:


> just went through the journal, those look freakin awesome and very yummy ;D. Nice job on the setup too i like it!


Thanks dude.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 22, 2009)

1st pic is of the starting material, mostly Red Diesel chopped early cuz of hermies + a few various other old buds.

2-6 are some of the making of the hash, left out: adding water, mixing and pouring into 220 bag to sit for a while and then ice and bud pulled out with 220 "work bag". this was then poured into another bucket with the 190, 120 ,73, and 20 micron bags nested. Each bag was pulled and contents lightly pressed on drying screen between towel (yeah I know, that's why I always say 'always bring a towel'!). this was then chopped on cardboard to dry on top of cable box for some warmth. Then when completely dry pressed in a clay extruder between two US dimes with heat from a hair dryer. I found you should not press the 20 micron except very lightly otherwise it is very hard to chop small enough to make sure it gets dry to avoid mold.

Note: After doing the above twice I siphoned off the water in the bucket after it sat a couple of days and saved the bottom in a 2 liter bottle in the fridge to settle for a few more days and today I filtered it through a coffee filter and scraped up and chopped to dry about another gram of nice gooey stuff which made it past the 20 micron screen. While doing this I lost my whole post including the attachments

pic 7 is wet, 8 is smokeable, 9 is dry. 10 is pressed into dime size pellets, from left to right 190,120,73,20 micron. I like the 20 have smoked the 190 and would if I had too but it is harsh. The top piece is the third run all grades mixed. The 20 is very gooey and sticke it all together nice, but should have left out the 190. Bottom little ball is off scissors from trimming.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2009)

Are you processing hash in my bathroom? Shit that could be me except my Batt-drill is a yellow dewalt.
Just got my bags & made my own first 3 weeks ago - pretty good stuff, gotta watch how much I smoke as its potent & I tend to take "Just one more hit".


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 22, 2009)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you processing hash in my bathroom? Shit that could be me except my Batt-drill is a yellow dewalt.
> Just got my bags & made my own first 3 weeks ago - pretty good stuff, gotta watch how much I smoke as its potent & I tend to take "Just one more hit".


No...in my kitchen cuz the bathroom is on it's dark cycle! Just one more...wake up with pipe in hand. Yeah and only in evening if needed, and the trainwreck has not yet stopped wrecking me!.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 22, 2009)

The first Headband zombie (re-veg) is dry and in a 3/4 liter jar.

1st two pics are of the 37.3g before put into jar, the third is @ 49 days, I think she went 62 but don't remember for sure.

Last pic is of my new bubbler with some trainwreck. it was fifty bucks, not the most beautiful but it smokes nice and is heavy.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Mar 22, 2009)

¤
~~~~~~~


Hayduke said:


> . . . . third is @ 49 days


.

great reading *Hayduke* with lots of excellent photos throughout your journal.

hehehe

just love reading this. 




good growing to ya


*yellowsnakes*



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 28, 2009)

The low grade hash that you really don't want to smoke makes good material for an alcohol extraction. It get's rid of the veg material and can get quite smooth. Smoke it alone or mix it with some weed for a little octane booster.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 28, 2009)

Your stuff looks good though man. Nice job.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 28, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> The low grade hash that you really don't want to smoke makes good material for an alcohol extraction. It get's rid of the veg material and can get quite smooth. Smoke it alone or mix it with some weed for a little octane booster.


Thanks dude. The stuff that made it past the 20 micron screen is nice and dark. Smokes good and is very strong. It has a little less floral flavor than the 20 micron stuff. I think collecting the 73, 20 and what makes it past together would be very nice to press together and maybe the 120 also. Just let gravity do the work.

Thanks snake dude! nice to "see" you again.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 28, 2009)

First pic is of new K-Train clone that went into flower last night. 

Pics 2 and 3 are Headband and K-Train 2 weeks in flower. 

Pic 4 is the HB2 zombie (re-veg) @ 7 weeks, pic 5 is HB3 zombie bonzai @ 4 weeks. 

Pics 6, 7, 8, and 9 are RDI (red Diesel Indica pheno) clone @ 7 weeks.

Pic 10 is the flower box

Pic 11 is the babies (2 power skunk, 2 Ak-48, a HB clone and a KT clone that rooted in a glass of water so I am giving her a shot. Bad results with seeds in rockwool, all had cracked prior to me killing them somehow. I lost 2 fem night shade, and a fem purple lady).

Pic 12 is the veg box ready for the babies

Pic 13 is the hash rcovered from bucket of water after the 20 micron bubble bag, before pressing

Pic 14 is the same <20micron hash pressed with no heat.

Pic 15 is the 20 micron (mixing with a piece of pic 14 to smoke while I upload these)

The last is headband curing, about 10 days in jar.


----------



## joker152 (Mar 29, 2009)

found this grow in your sig, very nice stuff. its nice that some states are holding to their medical marijuana laws, we passed one here a few years ago and for some reason our state has withheld allowing anyone a real permit to grow, so far its just a half assed card saying you can "legally" buy the stuff on the streets which is crap


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks fellow Towel.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 30, 2009)

Plants look really good Hayduke, I like the shot of your jar pot!!!


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 31, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Plants look really good Hayduke, I like the shot of your jar pot!!!


Thanks Hash dude! I have another Jar's worth in flush right now, should be done in 10-14 days. Started smoking and sharing the Headband to let the K-Train last until the next one is done, and after ~2 weeks in a jar it is pretty nice, but a little harsh still. It is pretty stoney, not as much as k-train and not as much as the headband I got at a club for $75/3.5g (although I was robbed on a couple other strains at this uncompasionate care clinic the headband was almost worth it...glad I no longer need to seek out good smoke)

I am going to water the garden and go to bed with a piece of hash in your honor Hash dude!


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 3, 2009)

Aw, now your going to make me blush. Some weed is just harsher than others too. The two I have finishing are different strains and one is a little harsher than the other. grown the same way and all, side by side. Ya, It sure is nice not to have to buy it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

MMMM.Me likey the indicas. Nice job.


Hayduke said:


> First pic is of new K-Train clone that went into flower last night.
> 
> Pics 2 and 3 are Headband and K-Train 2 weeks in flower.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> MMMM.Me likey the indicas. Nice job.


Thanks Stoney!


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 4, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Thanks dude. The stuff that made it past the 20 micron screen is nice and dark. Smokes good and is very strong. It has a little less floral flavor than the 20 micron stuff. I think collecting the 73, 20 and what makes it past together would be very nice to press together and maybe the 120 also. Just let gravity do the work.
> 
> Thanks snake dude! nice to "see" you again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 4, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Hayduke said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks dude. The stuff that made it past the 20 micron screen is nice and dark. Smokes good and is very strong. It has a little less floral flavor than the 20 micron stuff. I think collecting the 73, 20 and what makes it past together would be very nice to press together and maybe the 120 also. Just let gravity do the work.
> ...


I do think that is a good method. FDD said the gumby method was ridiculous, but this is the same, just with a prefilter. I am amazed at what makes it past a 20 micron. And I used no heat for this finer stuff and I did not need to with the 20 micron, and it actually melted a little. The 73 micron I used a little heat to press it but it crumbles when you break a piece off. I am not a fan of it, but if it was mixed with the finer stuff, it would be good. I am fighting the hermied red diesel right now, and she is probably destined for all hash along with about a zip of the last batch. The new girl is in flush and has about 2 zips on her...and a bud with large seeds...oops...might be half headband.


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 4, 2009)

The Gumby method is ridiculous. To me it is all the waiting time mostly. I wait 1/2 hour. I tried longer and it did no good, all the good stuff settled in that 1/2 hr. And I did experiment to see if anything was left after the 1/2 hr and got nothing. When I do the 105 micron I can roll with no heat and it stays soft long after. Well not to long, It tends to turn black and gray from the flame. lol


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 4, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> The Gumby method is ridiculous. To me it is all the waiting time mostly. I wait 1/2 hour. I tried longer and it did no good, all the good stuff settled in that 1/2 hr. And I did experiment to see if anything was left after the 1/2 hr and got nothing. When I do the 105 micron I can roll with no heat and it stays soft long after. Well not to long, It tends to turn black and gray from the flame. lol


good to know on the time. I would have to say it would be somewhat variable dependent on how much the trichs are busted and their original size. But I will not bother with a long settling period next time, though really I just did it when it was convienient, and originally did not expect to get much of anything.

the 120,73 and 20 all rolled good before drying on cardboard for a day, but the 120 is like saw dust when dry.


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 6, 2009)

The stuff I catch on my 105 is very dry too. The stuff that goes through is really good though.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 12, 2009)

First 3 pics are of the second Headband Zombie, cut today @ 63 days.

4th pic is some babies, and 5 & 6 are of a K-train clone 4 weeks in flower.

Pic 7 is a Red Diesel @63 days...this is the last run of RD.

Pic 8 is a HB clone @ 4 weeks and 9 is the last HB zombie bonzai'd @ 6 weeks

Pic 10 is the flower box, 11 is HB clone 2, day 1 of flower (this is a sister clone of the 4 week in flower clone. tied down because of height)

Pic 12 is a couple of Ak-48 babies and 13 is same just younger.

The last two pics are of a HB clone that I LST'd from early for once. I think this strain will do well like this.


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 12, 2009)

Your plant's are looking really great dude!!!


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 12, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Your plant's are looking really great dude!!!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking great hayduke!


Hayduke said:


> First 3 pics are of the second Headband Zombie, cut today @ 63 days.
> 
> 4th pic is some babies, and 5 & 6 are of a K-train clone 4 weeks in flower.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 18, 2009)

I do not remember when I planted these seeds but yesterday the Ak-48's (1st pics) at 6.5" showed female...unless I am seeing things...7 nodes overall, showed on both plants ate the 5th and 6th nodes...18hrs of light...??? 

PICS ROW 1:
the 48's and their girl parts, the newer AK-48 babies in solo cups, and 2 pics of the K-Train Zombie mom...feeling better...poor old girl.

ROW 2:
2 pics of a Headband LST newly repotted, and the humble little veg box.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

If you're speaking of the second pic, the two things on the stem that are facing us,I think they're called stipules.....


Hayduke said:


> I do not remember when I planted these seeds but yesterday the Ak-48's (1st pics) at 6.5" showed female...unless I am seeing things...7 nodes overall, showed on both plants ate the 5th and 6th nodes...18hrs of light...???
> 
> PICS ROW 1:
> the 48's and their girl parts, the newer AK-48 babies in solo cups, and 2 pics of the K-Train Zombie mom...feeling better...poor old girl.
> ...


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 18, 2009)

_****Veg Box Update, Last Post on Previous Page****_

The flower box continues to be a perpetual harvest with 6 plants. 1-2 are added from veg every 14-21 days as room is made available. The footprint of the light has been extended by putting 2 plants out side the box, but still in plenty of light from the four hunny. I use this for new girls to get them used to the new light and for older girls that seem to not like or need as much light...the angle simulating steeper angle of sun in late Autumn?

Anyhow... the pics, including Headband Zombie II (re-veg) cut last week, dry and fresh in the jar for cure.

Row 1:

4 of a Headband clone @ 36 days flower, and a K-Train clone of the same age.

Row 2: 

Two more of the 36 day KT, followed by 2 pics of the Red Diesel @ 69 days...maybe a 4:20 harvest? The last pic in row 2 is another Head band clone @ 7 days. She is the sister of the first 4 pics. Originally she was going to be sh!t canned, but then tied her down to see if she could still be trained to fit the vertically challenged Seldom Seen Garden...as seen from the nice early LST from the veg update (I am proud of her)...these bitches like to be tied down. So I did not have anything else ready and tossed her in...she has switched (back) to 1/2 strength FF chart nutes with Big bloom, Tiger Bloom and Open Sesame along with the Liquid Karma and Cal-Mag Plus that I mix with the free tea from the local shop as the "base" (veg, bloom, added per gallon, sometimes molasses or SPT) for a total of ~900ppm. I am running out of Botanicare that was given me, and I have the Fox Farm...

Row 3:

The third and last of the Headband Zombies that was Bonzai'd with hemp twine before flower. She is 48 days in flower. Her foliage looks a little rough being she is a Zombie who flowered the first time last August, re vegged and survived the plague of the marauding band of thrips of '09. She did not appreciate the fog of pytrethrin almost as much as those leaf sucking little bastards, but her flowers are still pretty and should yield pretty good. I guess she starts flush this week.

Then a pic of the flower box and 3 of the Headband Zombie II cut last week, 46.6g dry...a little closer...and in the jar for cure.

Thanks for playing along.


----------



## wannabee (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If you're speaking of the second pic, the two things on the stem that are facing us,I think they're called stipules.....


thanks for an informative thread


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Hayduke probably already knows this, this ain't his first rodeo, lol.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If you're speaking of the second pic, the two things on the stem that are facing us,I think they're called stipules.....


Thanks baby...I like the diagram...but there are 4 things....look closer....closer....

But I have seen things [email protected] one time I thought both my ex-wives were beautiful...whew matrixed that shit!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the other things, but it's hard to tell.Maybe get a magnifying glass....I was reading in the growfaq that some plants show sex before flowering, or preflowers.Let's keep our fingers crossed!


Hayduke said:


> Thanks baby...I like the diagram...but there are 4 things....look closer....closer....
> 
> But I have seen things [email protected] one time I thought both my ex-wives were beautiful...whew matrixed that shit!


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hayduke probably already knows this, this ain't his first rodeo, lol.


Well I would't say I'm ready for any brokeback mountain shit but...Yeah I got the stipules...double click the pic so it comes up in it's own window like last year, and then click on that pic again to see full size. The dude that was helping me before and showed me his garden said he can tell in veg at about this time, but I don't know if it is as blatant...most do not have clear pistils out of the pre-flower but a couple do today.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I saw the other things, but it's hard to tell.Maybe get a magnifying glass....I was reading in the growfaq that some plants show sex before flowering, or preflowers.Let's keep our fingers crossed!


I have a 4x glass and it looks pretty clear..the 60x is just too hard to kind cuz everything is backwards and upside down...I was about to force them to show me their thingies...

I think Ak-47 has a low-rider auto flower, and I do not know if or how the 48 is related. Maybe it has the ruderalis gene...time to do a little research.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, I still can't tell for sure,and I have a magnifying mouse.But the males kinda look like a little cat's paw when they preflower, and I'm not seeing that.


Hayduke said:


> Well I would't say I'm ready for any brokeback mountain shit but...Yeah I got the stipules...double click the pic so it comes up in it's own window like last year, and then click on that pic again to see full size. The dude that was helping me before and showed me his garden said he can tell in veg at about this time, but I don't know if it is as blatant...most do not have clear pistils out of the pre-flower but a couple do today.


When in doubt...google!


Hayduke said:


> I have a 4x glass and it looks pretty clear..the 60x is just too hard to kind cuz everything is backwards and upside down...I was about to force them to show me their thingies...
> 
> I think Ak-47 has a low-rider auto flower, and I do not know if or how the 48 is related. Maybe it has the ruderalis gene...time to do a little research.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I still can't tell for sure,and I have a magnifying mouse.But the males kinda look like a little cat's paw when they preflower, and I'm not seeing that.
> 
> When in doubt...google!


Well I read one report of a guy who sexed by "pre-flowers in veg" but nothing on genetics.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm certainly not THAT good.


Hayduke said:


> Well I read one report of a guy who sexed by "pre-flowers in veg" but nothing on genetics.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 18, 2009)

Here are some shots from today. I actually took some of them through my magnifying glass with the optical zoom on macro...then a little digi zoom.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 19, 2009)

Pic 7 may be male... but it's hard to tell on the rest.And I'm not too sure about seven.


Hayduke said:


> Here are some shots from today. I actually took some of them through my magnifying glass with the optical zoom on macro...then a little digi zoom.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Pic 7 may be male... but it's hard to tell on the rest.And I'm not too sure about seven.


I had the same thought once I saw it on the screen


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 19, 2009)

Meh, you've got time, don't sweat it till you're sure.


Hayduke said:


> I had the same thought once I saw it on the screen


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Pic 7 may be male... but it's hard to tell on the rest.And I'm not too sure about seven.


 Nice shots Hayduke, but you know momma nature is a fickle bitch, and being patient is a virtue. Right? chuckle. Thanks for the info. I am lazy, but will read through your journal.. That said, what genie are you sexy?


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 19, 2009)

cowboylogic said:


> Nice shots Hayduke, but you know momma nature is a fickle bitch, and being patient is a virtue. Right? chuckle. Thanks for the info. I am lazy, but will read through your journal.. That said, what genie are you sexy?


Don't waste your time reading anything before about page 10.

Those two girls are Ak-48. 

I posted new pics of the whole garden tonight they are the last post of page 37 for the veg box and the first on p 38 for flower box and Headband harvest pics.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Meh, you've got time, don't sweat it till you're sure.





cowboylogic said:


> Nice shots Hayduke, but you know momma nature is a fickle bitch, and being patient is a virtue. Right? chuckle. Thanks for the info. I am lazy, but will read through your journal.. That said, what genie are you sexy?


I'm in no hurry and I have 3 other little ones...barring different phenos, I only need one. I just thought it was interesting that these little girls seem to be showing sex with only 6 hours of darkness...it's like they have been drinking rBST milk and grew titties in the 4th grade.


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 27, 2009)

The three different plants I starter last fall all showed sex in 18/6. Started 5 free ones, 3 popped and all were female. The one I ordered, started 5, 2 popped. One died first week (weak seed). The other didn't show until I took clones for flower and ended up male.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 27, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> The three different plants I starter last fall all showed sex in 18/6. Started 5 free ones, 3 popped and all were female. The one I ordered, started 5, 2 popped. One died first week (weak seed). The other didn't show until I took clones for flower and ended up male.


In the past I have forced them to show...mainly for that reason, not cloning males. I know that they will show eventually with maturity, but it was cool that these showed so young. Once they are forced they start alternating growth where each node has one shoot instead of two. These are girls for sure and still showing the juvenile growth! All my clones that were forced or from reveg, alternate from node #1...I think the cuts I took will keep the 2 shoots per node till flowered!!!

I had 3 other Ak-48 seeds I started a week or 2 behind these, they were really stretchy and were probably males so they got the ax.

Cut the last red diesel last week, they are out of the rotation. The last zombie headband is cut this weekend followed in 2 weeks by another headband and k-train. A nice LST'd Headband was put to flower tonight. The 2 little Ak's were repotted into their 6 liter pots where they will finish and got a little lower trim for clones and ventilation. They are vigorous little bushes...I am really happy with how they grow and hope for good smoke. they seem like they will be a fairly good yielding strain.

A non-toxic assualt has been made on the fungus gnats and thrips larvae.

Spinosad (a bacteria based organic pesticide) seems to be effective for the thrips larvae that made it to leaves and at least pisses off flying thrips and gnats, killing most.

For the root zone: 1T/ gal Dr. Bronner's Hemp Peppermint Castile soap. I did not check the pH and it is pretty high. I used adjusted water and it was still over 7 when I checked after the fact. One HB 6.5 weeks into flower that was already showing some brown spotting, got worse, and one of the little 48's has 2 leaves with some spotting, but so far, not bad out of a dozen or so. The pyrethrin did mild universal damage and made me paranoid for my own health. 

Powdery mildew showed up in the garden on some LA conf. and Skunk Kush clones that I trashed a couple of months ago(should have treated) and has popped up again with a mild affinity for the K-Train...I can't really blame it... I tried the pH 8 water spray and it knocks it down for a day or two. I was going to try H2O2, as it oxidizes the fungus...killing it and leaving only H2O. I was too lazy to go buy the peroxide and read about the "Cornell Formula" deveoped to treat fungus without fungicide or sulfur residue. It was originally 1T Horticultural or light vegetable oil, 1T soap (emulsifier), 1T baking soda in 1 Gal water. Shake continuously and apply to top and bottom of leaves. Newer Hort oils contain the emulsifier and no soap is needed, though the Dr. bronner's peppermint oil and rosemary extract are added bug killer/reppelers. The hort oil kills the fungus and bugs.

Well I have hort oil (parrafinic oil + emulsifier) and have used it on large house trees, but I believe it is petroleum based...even though it is for use up to day of harvest...I am reluctant to spray on plants in late flower. I was trying to make a decision and was considering a light veg oil, when I remembered...I have hemp seed oil! I used the equivilant to 1T ea/gal water of Hemp oil, Dr bronner's, and baking soda. The oil stays fairly emulsified if the soap is first mixed with the oil and then added to water....Fungus gone for last couple of days at least!


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

very nice, subscribed.....


----------



## Hayduke (May 5, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> very nice, subscribed.....


Welcome Dragon Dude!

The high pH was too much for the HB and KT clones at 7 weeks in flower. They were stressed into finishing faster I guess as the trichs were mostly cloudy with an amber here and there, so the smoke may still be really good. Looks nice, but only got 2 waterings for the flush. Not much transpiration takes place without the foilage, so may not taste good, and if so will go to hash.

Interestingly the pH massacre hit the older plants harder. The Ak's recovered and 2 other HB's had minimal damage witht the older of the two being far worse. The last headband re-veg was actually older @ 8 weeks and showed no additional damage (thrip and pyrethrum damage from early flower) from the high pH. I was trying to understand why: I remember that I used a fairly coarse Ag Lime (dolomite lime) mixed with the Fox Farm OF soil to buffer pH to 7...while I would not use this again, it may have saved this girl which is nice as the reveg plants are old and yield heavily compared to her clones.

Two Ak-48's from seed went into the flower box to replace the culled 7week clones. One KT that was at 5 weeks and made a slight recovery...she was scraggly anyhow and will give maybe only a half, but it is strong smoke. The sister clone of the HB that just came out early is about 4 weeks. She was tied down and vegged while her sister went to flower and will be near 2oz...if I do not kill her. The fifth flowering girl is another HB clone which has been LST'd into a short multi topped bush without topping. This strain really seems to like the attention, while the KT is bitching about being trained...prissy bitch....really a crappy plant in general, but her smoke is FINE!!!! Several slow to root KT clones are in the veg box and 2 of each Ak and a couple HB clones are close to showing roots. If the AK is strong smoke I will be stoked cuz they are beautiful and strong plants. 

46g's of HB are smokable now after 2 weeks cure (though better in 4).

A little over an oz of Red Diesel (the last one) went in jars last weekend. It was hermmied and I has a couple of seeds. Probably will be cooked or hashed. 1 KT in paper, 2 HB hanging. Ak/HB flower pics and harvest pics by Sat.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

wish my perpetual harvest didn't take such a hit due to spidermites over the winter ..... otherwise I would be about where your at..... or something like that....


----------



## Hayduke (May 7, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> wish my perpetual harvest didn't take such a hit due to spidermites over the winter ..... otherwise I would be about where your at..... or something like that....


Damn that sucks...I have the usual fungus gnats (not for long! Predatory nematodes are going to work in the morning) and I have had thrips (The todes again) Luckily (knock on wood) the spider mites stayed outside on the hops last year...but I got another 1500 ladybugs yesterday, so I am ready for the little bastards, and my beetles are hungry!


----------



## Hayduke (May 9, 2009)

First pic is of the cuttings taken off both Ak-48's (2 ea.) before they went to flower, as well as 3 Headbands.

Next pic is of rooted K-Train babies, one has started some LST. These things are poor rooters, I need some beneficial bacteria/fungi.

On that note: the whole garden got a light top watering with ~250,000 predatory nematodes. These are predators of soil dwelling insects...Fungus gnat and thrips larvae...The Terminators have arrived! A new batch of hungry Ladybugs have also been added for above soil duty.

The third pic is of a Headband clone that got to big in veg and I was going to chop her, but decided to tie her down heavily to see how she responded and then take a cutting or two and kill her (height is a limiting factor because of the box, as well as penetration of the 4 Hunny). Well she looked pretty good after the bondage (headbands are kinky little bitches that like to be tied down) so I threw her into flower 4 weeks ago today.

Pics 4 and 5 are of the same Headband clone that was LST'd soon after rooting. Day 12 of flower.

Pics 6 & 7 are Ak-48 from seed #1, Pics 8 & 9 are of #2...both girls are 1 week in flower. They were put into flower as nice bushy tight inter nodal length 14" girlies that were transplanted the week before into their final pot. They have stretched/grown an inch a day in flower and are now 21-22".

Pic 10 is of the flower box. The angle of the pic makes it look like the 4 week headband in front is in the box...it is not it is just outside. Also there is a scraggly K-train clone that survived the pH issue (barely) in the back left corner; she is @ week 6. 

Pic 11 is the last RD flowered for 11 weeks. This strain is not very potent as grown by me at least, though this one is still in cure so we will see, it is better than her mother as she was flowered longer in spite of her bisexuality. A few seeds from self pollination...I will germinate for the sake of science. The buds will most likely be used for hashish or Cannabutter. 

Pic 12 is the 2nd Headband Zombie (re-veg) been in the jar for ~3 weeks, and is what I am currently smoking...which reminds me...I am going to add some kief to my bowl, as I am drinking a strong coffee (I do not usually do coffee dope), so the added THC may not knock me out, an herbal speed ball if you will....be right back...ooooh very nice!!!

The last pic is is of a K-Train that I had to cut @ 7 weeks after the pH disaster @ 6 weeks. Not much flush as she lost all her foliage so we will see about taste, but her trichs were cloudy with an amber here and there, and that is how I like it. I am chronically sleep deprived so I do not want to just fall asleep right after smoking every time.


----------



## Hayduke (May 9, 2009)

Ak-48 #2 was cut today as she was a he. Glad I labeled the clones, they also are in the can...keeping my fingers crossed on #1 and the 2 clones.

The KT clones are rooting well and started LST today. The flower box is down to 4 girls...I wish I had something ready for flower!


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 10, 2009)

I know how you feel. I hit this problem in December January and February!!! Finally got things kicked off though...... looks like your not going to have to wait so long  ....... herb looks great bro..... I really enjoy your journal.... wordy, but excellent!


----------



## Hayduke (May 12, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I know how you feel. I hit this problem in December January and February!!! Finally got things kicked off though...... looks like your not going to have to wait so long  ....... herb looks great bro..... I really enjoy your journal.... wordy, but excellent!


Thanks dude...I could never "twitter".

Looks like the AK #1 is still looking female. LST of the K-train going well, they are rooting better than previous cuttings. Two headbands in need of manicure and cure...should have done it yesterday and it won't all get done tonight.


----------



## Hayduke (May 21, 2009)

I got some "Great White" to use for veg. The LST seems to be going good for the K-train, and the addition of the mycorhizae should help develop a nice big root system, and help boost the K-train yield. This strain seems to like to stretch and is not an aggressive rooter. LST also seems to be the best for the Headband, with the newest clone, bushed out and 8" shorter than her mom who was tied back late. I have not killed the 1 Ak-48...yet...be patient.

http://www.4hydroponics.com/nutrients/greatWhite.asp


----------



## Hayduke (May 25, 2009)

First two pics are a K-train in LST, will go into flower in 1-2 weeks

Next is the veg box, and a Headband that was LST'd from clone...now 4 weeks in flower.
The 5th pic is the AK-48 which I have not killed yet. Bent over the top last night as she was getting too tall @ 3 weeks in flower.

Pic 6-12 are a Headband clone @ 6 weeks in flower

13-15 are cured bud

Current nutes: 5gal RO water + 1 Gal casting/hume oil tea. 1 tsp/gal Liquid Karma, 1 tsp/gal Cal-Mag Plus. To this base I am using 1/2 strength Fox Farm (Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom) from the chart including the 3 solubles (open seseme, beastie bloomz, and cha-ching). Also just started using 1/4tsp/gal Great White beasties as the SPT has been doing strange things with pH. ppm 800-1200 pH 6.0.


----------



## drifter1978 (May 26, 2009)

hey there hayduke.very nice setup you have there and some lovely ladies,interested in the k-train and how that turns out.

how do you find the LST technique and does it increase your yeild?do you grow from seed or clone? 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122840-multi-strain-grow-journal.html


----------



## Hayduke (May 26, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> hey there hayduke.very nice setup you have there and some lovely ladies,interested in the k-train and how that turns out.
> 
> how do you find the LST technique and does it increase your yeild?do you grow from seed or clone?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122840-multi-strain-grow-journal.html


The K-train is VERY stoney. The sativa high make my heart palpitate sometimes...crazy. It is not a very strong plant though (not much Kush influence, if any) I think LST will be helpful with these. I grew large re-vegged clones (2) flower and one kept as a mom. I have finished 2 of her clones, but they are very leggy and so far can only get the usual 1-1 1/2 zips. If nothing else the LST seems good for controlling height as it and the 400 seem to be the limiting factors.

Generally I grow from clone, but the Red diesel was started as seed (gone...it is lame) and I have an AK-48 from seed. I am too cheap to not clone. As for yield, I just harvested a headband clone a couple of weeks ago that had a bad pH issue and was cut at 7 weeks. I also cut a revegged larger, older plant that went 9 weeks...the 7week untrained clone was 2 g's heavier. The actual answer on yield is still not fixed for me yet, I am working on it.

The LST headband which is 4 weeks in flower is the right height for my box and her flowers seen to be nicer because of it. This may = better yield.
For a while I was using Botanicare veg and bloom nutes that I was given. As I have run out I am back to the fox farm I already owned which includes a flower booster. So I may see an increase from this. The LST HB seemed to like the last dose with Beastie Bloomz.

My Ex-wife's boyfriend is growing my clones in a sub-terranian green house in the desert, cooled by a solar powered swamp cooler. I think he is getting a little higher yield, but he is using sun and 20+ gallon tubs.


----------



## yellowsnakes (May 30, 2009)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Hayduke said:


> First two pics are a K-train in LST, will go into flower in 1-2 weeks


 Nice photos as usual *Hayduke*, thanks for the Memorial Day Update. The buds in the jar look so nice.

I like to believe LSTing a sativa strain is a good idea. They are a tall thin starin so they seem just right to try LST technique.

Indica strains are already short and bushy already providing lots of branches for bud.

Ladybugs seem such a neat way to control pests. I've only grown a bit and have been lucky enough so far not to get a pest infestation. If I do I think I'll try ladybugs if I get attacked.

Thanks again for sharing.

good growing to ya


*yellowsnakes* 

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Hayduke (May 30, 2009)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Thanks Snake Dude. If you are thinking about lady bugs, get them BEFORE you get an infestation. Once an infestation is present, predatory insects are not much help. They also seem to prefer starvation to the crawling stage of thrips and the slow young fungus gnats. Dying for lack of spider mites. I think they may be keeping the numbers low. I have used one sponge worth of predatory nematodes in the medium, but have yet to see any effect. 

I had a word with the ladybugs yesterday after finding thrips damage on momma k-train and an individual on a clone in the veg box. I told them if they do not get off their lazy asses and eat some thrips, everybody is getting insecticidal soap, and if that does not work I will hit them with pyrethrum again and turn the place into a lifeless garden...I would rather not use this stuff. It is effective, but seems very toxic, I used very little, and could feel it on my bare feet on the carpet.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

How do you get thrips and mites on an indoor grow?Do they just come in the house on your clothes or what?


----------



## Hayduke (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> How do you get thrips and mites on an indoor grow?Do they just come in the house on your clothes or what?


No mites (yet) but I was told that they (pests) can smell your garden and actively seek out the tastiest of herbaceous vegetation. But I have also read that thrips like bright colors and will hitchhike in that way...so the thrips sticky traps are bright blue...they are absolutely not attracted to this crap...at least not more than they are attracted to weed. But the sticky shit on the board is fun to smear around the pot holes and watch the pile of dead fungus gnats pile up as they run out of their hole when you tap on the pot. I want to find this sticky stuff in a tube and use it this way as it is most effective for getting the adults.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Maybe that's why I haven't gotten any.The soil down here is kinda sandy, but I do have a good garden going outside.However, I have toads in that garden eating bugs, and my daughter released a bunch of baby mantises as well.Would honey work as a sticky trap?


Hayduke said:


> No mites (yet) but I was told that they (pests) can smell your garden and actively seek out the tastiest of herbaceous vegetation. But I have also read that thrips like bright colors and will hitchhike in that way...so the thrips sticky traps are bright blue...they are absolutely not attracted to this crap...at least not more than they are attracted to weed. But the sticky shit on the board is fun to smear around the pot holes and watch the pile of dead fungus gnats pile up as they run out of their hole when you tap on the pot. I want to find this sticky stuff in a tube and use it this way as it is most effective for getting the adults.


----------



## Hayduke (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Maybe that's why I haven't gotten any.The soil down here is kinda sandy, but I do have a good garden going outside.However, I have toads in that garden eating bugs, and my daughter released a bunch of baby mantises as well.Would honey work as a sticky trap?


Honey would probably work, but it is water sol, and may attract ants. I have heard of using petroleum jelly around base to stop them from crawling up. The outdoor garden may keep them happy (in the very low numbers with all your predators!!!!) I have spider mites every year on my hops, but last summer they stayed outside. Mantis', how awesome. My local grow shop has eggs, but it seems like you get way more than would be manageable indoors. Now that the cat has gone...I would love to have a couple of those garden monsters!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

They're all over the place around here. I've seen one that was 8 inches long, no kidding. She found a little cocoon, and figured it was a butterfly maybe(she likes to raise them and release them) and she put it in a warm spot on our porch.One day, we looked and it had broken open, and little tiny mantises were pouring out...She caught a few and fed them, and released them.


Hayduke said:


> Honey would probably work, but it is water sol, and may attract ants. I have heard of using petroleum jelly around base to stop them from crawling up. The outdoor garden may keep them happy (in the very low numbers with all your predators!!!!) I have spider mites every year on my hops, but last summer they stayed outside. Mantis', how awesome. My local grow shop has eggs, but it seems like you get way more than would be manageable indoors. Now that the cat has gone...I would love to have a couple of those garden monsters!


----------



## Hayduke (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> They're all over the place around here. I've seen one that was 8 inches long, no kidding. She found a little cocoon, and figured it was a butterfly maybe(she likes to raise them and release them) and she put it in a warm spot on our porch.One day, we looked and it had broken open, and little tiny mantises were pouring out...She caught a few and fed them, and released them.


Your daughter sounds cool.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

She can be, when she's not morphing into a mouthy teenager, lol.She's 11.I also have a 4 year old.


Hayduke said:


> Your daughter sounds cool.


----------



## Hayduke (May 31, 2009)

First 5 are a Headband @7weeks flower

Next 5 are an LST'd HB @ 5 weeks flower

pics 11 & 12 are an Ak-48 @ 4 weeks flower

Last 2 are an LST'd K-train Day 1 flower


----------



## drifter1978 (Jun 3, 2009)

oh yeah very nice makes my eyes red just looking at it.

how long you got left to go?and how do you find the LST technique do you think you will yield more from it ?

anyway keep up the good gardening and may your buds be full and stanky.


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 3, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> oh yeah very nice makes my eyes red just looking at it.
> 
> how long you got left to go?and how do you find the LST technique do you think you will yield more from it ?
> 
> anyway keep up the good gardening and may your buds be full and stanky.


My garden is staggered, so I have one that has 10 days, one has 17 days, one has 24 days and one has over 8 weeks.

The LST seems to control the height more than increase yield in the headband, though I am not spending much extra time vegging.

The K-train is so stretchy and lanky that even a little LST will definitely increase the yield.

Thanks for the kind words brother.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Jun 5, 2009)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Hayduke said:


> If you are thinking about lady bugs, get them BEFORE you get an infestation. Once an infestation is present, predatory insects are not much help.


 . . . . Good point, I probably would have done exactly that, get them after the infestation.

Thanks *Hayduke* !!





*yellowsnakes* 

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 6, 2009)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> 
> Thanks *Hayduke* !!


No problem!

Here's an update:

First is flower box, 2-8 are of a Headband 8 weeks into flower.

Next two are of a HB @ 6weeks

Pics 11 and 12 are of the Ak-48 (gonna be an Ak-63 I am afraid...no ideal conditions in the seldom seen garden, just misery and pain)

13 and 14 are of a K-train after 1 week 12/12 under the hps. I have read many reasons given for plants that have the reddish-purplish stems that are not genetically purple strains, or cold. One guy says it is from CFL's....well you can see where this girl left cflville.

The last two are of the nursery, a KT in a white pot in fore ground will go to flower next week when the 8 week HB comes out and some babies being trained.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 6, 2009)

This makes me want to grow headband........ I think I will give it a try in an outdoor SOG.....;


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 7, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> This makes me want to grow headband........ I think I will give it a try in an outdoor SOG.....;


It smokes as good as it looks, still not tired of it. I wonder how she would do in full sun...I so want an outdoor grow!!!!!!!!!!!

I live near a sheriff station where the flying pig lives. It takes off and lands by buzzing my neighborhood, and since I am on the hill, I get the worst of it. Sounds like a damn war zone. Though they fly perpetually, they are a little more active in late summer and fall. One morning I had had enough and called to complain (not growing then) There are no houses near except in my direction, so why take off over a residential neighborhood. I was given the reason of taking off into the wind, which is generally from the west (my direction) but not always!

Anyhow the dispatcher told me that if I looked closely I might be able to see a guy with long blond hair in the passenger seat...I was told he is their drug agent, and they spend all day yanking plants out of the avocado groves. The Mexican's that pick the fruit, plant the ganja...irrigation already run! Sure enough I look, there's the filthy swine. They fly so damn low, I can see him without binocs.

since I am legal, I would love to grow outdoor, but it is not allowed in my county (probably would not hold up in court, as I need my meds!) and I would be more worried about crop snatchers...


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 14, 2009)

First 3 are the youngsters (1 Ak-48, 2 HB and a KT), pic 4 the flower box.

Pic 5 is a K-train on the first day 12/12

Pics 6 and 7 are a KT @ 1 week flower

Pic 8 is a badly mistreated Ak-48 @ 5 weeks flower (this is not the 48 day pheno)

Pics 9 and 10 are a Headband @7 weeks flower. One more Cha-Ching feeding then flush.

11-15 are a Headband @ 9 weeks. Still no amber trichs and only about half cloudy...she is taking her time...no hurries.


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 14, 2009)

Lets see if this works...


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 14, 2009)

hay Hayduke i just sat here with my lap top on my lap scrolling through you thread and the only problem i have with it is well......... you have all the bud lol, GREAT job on the updates, pic, and most of all the amazing plants. i really enjoyed seeing how you do things and you dont leave anything hanging and you answer any questions lol so good futer luck and agian great job.


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in everglades dude!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 14, 2009)

no problemo..... just do me a flaver and fire up some of that b-e-a-utiful bud lol


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 15, 2009)

Comparison of topped and un-topped but trained K-train. Both clones were of same age, size and health.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 16, 2009)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...............












Hayduke said:


> Lets see if this works...


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 19, 2009)

After 48 hours of darkness one HB was cut today. For some reason she went long (still very little amber, but that's how I like it) 70 days if include the dark.

The flower box still has a HB @ 8 weeks in flush, The Ak-48 is 50 days and finishing very quickly...trying to get a flush in, both will come down in a week.

a 1 week and a 3 week K-Train (both LST) are in the box, with a LST HB, and 2 KT following soon.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 20, 2009)

that HB looks nice man, keep it up


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 20, 2009)

Bublonichronic said:


> that HB looks nice man, keep it up


Thank you sir! It smokes nice too


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 21, 2009)

First row: 2 HB clones and a Ak-48 clone, and a KT clone, all in veg + the flower box

Second Row: Bad looking AK-48, and a HB, both in flush and about 8 weeks. Then a HB 2 days into flower. The last two pics on the 2nd row and the first on the third are of the same KT clone 1 week in.

Row 3: pic 2 & 3 are a KT @ 3 weeks flower, and then 2 of the veg box.

Row 4: This is an Earth Bag Construction house I saw today in Landers, Ca. Continuous nylon tubes are filled with native soil and cement. Pieces of barbed wire in-between the rows of bags and wooden arches are used to create temporary support for arches. The exterior gets a stucco or adobe coating using at least partial soil from the site, and paint. A coat of Henry's roofing goop was painted over a couple of the domes...They must be worried about leaks! This one is set 3-4 feet in the ground. Reminds me of Luke Skywalker's boyhood home...and honey.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice journal. Supscribed and +rep.


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks dude and welcome! Pics from last week still on camera, been busy...Grandma passed and been working on the July 4 (her b-day) wake. Updates after I get the raised bed outside planted (food).


----------



## wannabee (Jul 5, 2009)

great looking plants and really interesting looking house. curious about what the inside looks like. 

grow on


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 5, 2009)

isn't it about time people just start going out and planting plants EVERY WHERE???


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 5, 2009)

wannabee said:


> great looking plants and really interesting looking house. curious about what the inside looks like.
> 
> grow on


Not that interesting...it has Wheels!



theloadeddragon said:


> isn't it about time people just start going out and planting plants EVERY WHERE???


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 8, 2009)

Some of these pics are 2 weeks old...


First 3: a K-train @ 27 days (38 today)

34: another KT, 11 days younger.

Pics 5 & 6 are a Headband that is now in a jar

7 & 8 are of a clone that was in trash cuz it was not rooted...it poked it's head out and had rooted...so she is in a 4oz whiskey glass in her 1.5" cube, being occasionally ebb & flowed...the top was necrotic from not rooting and has grown back with 4 tops like it was fimmed...*F*ook *I* *D*idn't *D*o *S*hit!!!!

pic 9 = babies, pic 10 is the flower box (front two in jars)

pic 11 Ak-59 Cut @ 59 days because this plant is a pussy piece of shit that continually wants me to kiss it's ass because it would rather grow powdery mildew than keep green foliage...and if the half zip that was not ruined is not super stoney...this bitch is out!

Pic 12 is the current inventory including Headband, K-Train, Ak-48(59), and Red Diesel.

Pic 13 is the Headband...large jar has manicured bouquet from 6/25 and the small jar is the LST'd girl from pics 5 & 6.

Pic 14 above mentioned Bouquet in my 10 year old Jerome Baker Designs

Pic 15 is a new piece from FDD

Pics 16 & 17 are of the new raised bed and the last is the apples I robbed from the birds today.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 8, 2009)

nice pics! I like the raised bed along with everything else


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice pics! I like the raised bed along with everything else


Thanks dude...I am super late for many reasons...luckily we have 3 seasons here. I have no idea what I am doing, but I will learn. I am trying a "French Intensive" style, where every inch is planted...If the gophers don't get it first, this thing is so over planted! the squashes, tomatoes, eggplants and beans will all be trellised up...I got seeds for the fall veggies...I think I need another bed already!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2009)

yeah, I like the raised bed as well, especially the garden in it, . Lifes not ALL about ganja


----------



## wannabee (Jul 9, 2009)

man hayduke, thats devastating, here i am sitting here dry as a bone... LOL! ah well, whats a girl to do? keep growing, growing growing...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 9, 2009)

those are some primo buddz and a killer outdoor garden, the heat is really takeing a toll on my veggies, grow on


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks dude...just got hot here in the last couple days. Wishing I could grow Cannabis outdoors!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 12, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Thanks dude...just got hot here in the last couple days. Wishing I could grow Cannabis outdoors!


ME TOO!!!!


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> An update just for fun.
> 
> First 3 pics are headband @ 49 days and in flush.
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM that k=train looks like some dank nugg


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 24, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> ME TOO!!!!


Nevermind...... Im growing outdoors again, .


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 25, 2009)

hippiepudz024 said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM that k=train looks like some dank nugg


Thanks dude, it is nice. It has a very strange smell...like a skunk covered in pine tar and dipped in kerosene...very exotic...though I hate kerosene! I have 3 KT's in flower and I will put new pics up tonight or tomorrow



theloadeddragon said:


> Nevermind...... Im growing outdoors again, .


Me too...but nothing more intoxicating than veggies 

And cuz if you only smoke buds and don't eat...you will die
Here are some pics...7/8, 7/18, and 7/25 with the new 2nd bed. Also one of many of my garden friends.

So far I am growing:

yellow pear tomato
sweet 100 cherry tomato
jubilee (orange) tomato
momontaro tomato
Boxcar Willie Heirloom Tomato
Jalapeño pepper
Sweet Bell Pepper
Poblano pepper
yellow crookneck squash
zuccini squash
Italian parsley
Cilantro
Basil
American Eggplant
Japanese Eggplant
pole green beans
Okra
Japanese cucumber
English cucumber
mesclun mixed greens
tango lettuce 
sierra lettuce
Nevada lettuce
freckles lettuce

Rainbow chard seeds are sprouted (baby carrot, romaine lettuce, and bush beans sprouting) and a cantaloupe and watermelon awaiting a corner of the yard just for fun. The hole in the new bed will be filled with a paste (roma type) tomato, the chard, romaine and later in August/september, broccoli and cabbage.

:leaf


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 26, 2009)

Wish I had that kind of time...... I will post some pics of the vegetable garden tomorrow


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 26, 2009)

*Pics in order:*(color by row)

K-Train (KT) @ 6 weeks

KT @ 4 or 5 weeks (did not write it down)

KT @ 8 weeks

Headband @ 5 or 6 weeks

KT in Veg (I may shut the flower box down for a week...not sure so waiting to flower )

2 pics HB in veg (they have had some issues)

The Nursery

1 pic, 3 HB clones...can you guess which one has 1/3 worm castings added to the coir/perlite mix?...It was far behind the other 2 and I just stuck it in the 6 pack that the seedlings are in until shade was an issue, yanked it out and put it in the experimental mix. The pic does not do it justice, as I broke off a side branch tying it down

2 pics of the  5 hijack babies

4 pics of my friends 

The last 6 are pics of the KT @ 8 weeks of flower. She had a big feeding and responded with a little swell and some foxtailing, and has had her first water only/flush.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

nice..ladybugs,,,I like!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 26, 2009)

bout done on that last set,


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice..ladybugs,,,I like!!


They are nice...but if my mantis' hatch, they may be in trouble...



theloadeddragon said:


> bout done on that last set,


yup 5-10 days I suppose...I was going to check trichs this morning, but was taking pictures half asleep.


----------



## wannabee (Jul 28, 2009)

those are beautiful buds, birds and babies! Just beautiful!


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 28, 2009)

wannabee said:


> those are beautiful buds, birds and babies! Just beautiful!


Thanks dude. I hatched praying mantis' and will put up a pic of a baby that has been hanging out in one area. 

Most will go outside, but a few indoors. I feel bad cuz the latest batch of ladybugs has been the happiest...I see them making ladybug love (kinda funny if anyone ever read my post on getting them in the mood with ladybug porn) and some are strangely colored with large blotchy spots. I think they may have been hatched here cuz I have not added them in a long time and have many...

Anyway I guess I should not feel bad...cuz although I have not seen any yet, I see new thrips damage, so screw the lazy bastards...i think I will release 5 or 6 more mantis'!

Anyone use serenade for PM?


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 29, 2009)

I have had a successful hatch! I have released about 10 of these in the indoor garden, and a few out doors, I have not checked yet, but there are undoubtedly many more in the hatching sack that will go outside, hopefully not to be bird food.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats cool hayduke! Nice


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 29, 2009)

HEY HAYDUKE, have you eaten the super sweet 100 tomatoes yet, my friend is growing a big bed of them, AND THEY THE SWEETEST DAMN CHERRY TOMATO IVE EVER HAD

oh yeah and i love the praying mantis idea, thats badass as fuck..........................................................................and fuck 's pretty badass


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 29, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I have had a successful hatch! I have released about 10 of these in the indoor garden, and a few out doors, I have not checked yet, but there are undoubtedly many more in the hatching sack that will go outside, hopefully not to be bird food.


Badass!!!

Sweetest fucking pest controll ever!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 29, 2009)

ahh!, thats fucking awesome!


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 29, 2009)

hippiepudz024 said:


> HEY HAYDUKE, have you eaten the super sweet 100 tomatoes yet, my friend is growing a big bed of them, AND THEY THE SWEETEST DAMN CHERRY TOMATO IVE EVER HAD
> 
> oh yeah and i love the praying mantis idea, thats badass as fuck..........................................................................and fuck 's pretty badass


Thanks to all! Yeah they are pretty cool....I hope there is enough for them to eat and grow!

I have not had the sweet 100, I put the garden in late (socal has 2-3 seasons) I have been picking off flowers for the last couple of weeks so it would get veg more before setting fruit...maybe should not have done that as it is really getting big. i have let the flowers stay in the last few days and both the sweet 100 and the yellow pear are covered with flowers and starting to shade my eggplant a little, so I tied them up some. everything but the zucchini and jalapenos is doing very well. Need to get some fingerling seed potatoes (new crop comes in in september) and onions & garlic


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah Bad Ass is pretty Fuck..... ! im drunk....


----------



## melkor33 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mantis power!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 8, 2009)

ok time for an update..... where you at? HEY Duke!!!


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 8, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> ok time for an update..... where you at? HEY Duke!!!


I have been lazy with the pics lately...took a few half asleep and out of focus as I was shutting the box up this morning. I will try to get better pics tonight and a veggie garden pic also.

First pic is a peek in the veg box...Hijack seedlings and clones of the HB and KT








2nd = KT @ 8 weeks






3-5 = KT @ 10 weeks

















Last is a HB @ 8 weeks





All these in flush from ~50 days


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

looks real dank and frosty, nice bro!


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks real dank and frosty, nice bro!


Thanks dude, I just monkeyed with the pics so scroll up.


----------



## DoobNoob (Aug 10, 2009)

Yo HD,

I just went through this whole thread in one sitting and I gotta say GOD DAMN FINE JOB!! I loved being able to watch you and your plants evolve and get better over time. I say GOD DAMN! I don't quite know why, but reading this thread has got me JACKED UP! I am a huge fan of the Headband myself and I gotta say that watching your stash grow steadily is incredibly addicting. (I'm also insanely jealous.) Dude, you went from growing twigs to mini-trees! Your nugs look killer and your yields have grown! You're like the RIU success story posterchild - or at least you should be. Wow, I'm totally blabbering like a schoolgirl. Gotta stop and salvage what's left of the manhood. Much love and respect, Hayduke. +reps all the way!


----------



## DoobNoob (Aug 10, 2009)

Yo HD,

I just went through this whole thread in one sitting and I gotta say GOD DAMN FINE JOB!! I loved being able to watch you and your plants evolve and get better over time. I say GOD DAMN! I don't quite know why, but reading this thread has got me JACKED UP! I am a huge fan of the Headband myself and I gotta say that watching your stash grow steadily is incredibly addicting. (I'm also insanely jealous.) Dude, you went from growing twigs to mini-trees! Your nugs look killer and your yields have grown! You're like the RIU success story posterchild - or at least you should be. Wow, I'm totally blabbering like a schoolgirl. Gotta stop and salvage what's left of the manhood. Much love and respect, Hayduke. +reps all the way! kiss-ass


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

fukin A man .... beautiful. The awesomeness of nature. Great grow, great pics, great updates .... many thanks!! Walk on!!~~ 


Hayduke said:


> I have had a successful hatch! I have released about 10 of these in the indoor garden, and a few out doors, I have not checked yet, but there are undoubtedly many more in the hatching sack that will go outside, hopefully not to be bird food.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

looking.......

DANK!


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 10, 2009)

DoobNoob said:


> Yo HD,
> 
> I just went through this whole thread in one sitting and I gotta say GOD DAMN FINE JOB!! I loved being able to watch you and your plants evolve and get better over time. I say GOD DAMN! I don't quite know why, but reading this thread has got me JACKED UP! I am a huge fan of the Headband myself and I gotta say that watching your stash grow steadily is incredibly addicting. (I'm also insanely jealous.) Dude, you went from growing twigs to mini-trees! Your nugs look killer and your yields have grown! You're like the RIU success story posterchild - or at least you should be. Wow, I'm totally blabbering like a schoolgirl. Gotta stop and salvage what's left of the manhood. Much love and respect, Hayduke. +reps all the way!


 Thanks...yeah my first couple of attempts were pretty lame. Always new problems, so always learning, sort of...too many variables! The smoking is nice though! I need more space and really want to do OD...I may have found my 5 acres in NorCal!!!!!! Middle of nowhere and dirt cheap...I will need some luck on this one due to the price alone!



tahoe58 said:


> fukin A man .... beautiful. The awesomeness of nature. Great grow, great pics, great updates .... many thanks!! Walk on!!~~





theloadeddragon said:


> looking.......
> 
> DANK!


Thanks all!

The eldest KT went into the dark for a couple of days before chop. She is not yet very amber, but she is 71 days in flower and bud leaves are starting to die as well as the fans...she is done. Hairs have retreated except for some of the lower little popcorn buds. The extra week made the buds foxtail a little and I am not sure if it was good. She also has not eaten in near 3 weeks as her planned chop is 9 weeks.

So 2 LST'd HB's went into flower a week ago, and another KT LST went in this morning after the one came out. 1 KT and 1 HB are about a week away from done also.

Veg box has 3 HB and 2 KT in training and 5 Hijack from seed.

Thanks for the visits and the kind words. Lights on gotta go!


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 15, 2009)

I turned a half of K-train into this...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

would u share ur recipe and process? I'm interested! 


Hayduke said:


> I turned a half of K-train into this...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 15, 2009)

are those clear bottles? Yes please share your procedure and materials...... ????


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 15, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> would u share ur recipe and process? I'm interested!





theloadeddragon said:


> are those clear bottles? Yes please share your procedure and materials...... ????


The bottles are brown to keep out light and the tincture is also mostly brown with a greenish yellow tint in the dropper after you expel the contents.

After re-reading I realized this was wordier than my usual long-windedness...so I have highlighted the basics in red for those with short attention spans 

I basically followed "Master Wu's" recipe.

I used 17g's of 99% buds from the recently harvested KT. Ground in coffee mill. I made a little cookie sheet of Al foil, and activated in a 325 degree oven for about 7 minutes, killed the oven and it cooled to 275 for another 10 or so. The extra time was due to the bud being freshish and not bone dry so a period of time in the oven it could not get above 212 until water gone. 

Bud was a little darker and lightly toasted, but still fairly green.

Master Wu suggests activating after the neighbors have gone to bed, but for me we get a marine layer that comes in and the moist air holds odors and there is less breeze. The wind was blowing a little and I did it in mid day. KT is very aromatic and kinda fuelish smelling. the house smelled like you took really strong smelling bud, crushed it in your hand and jammed your nose in your fist, filtering all air through the bud!...Strong!

I then mixed the activated ground bud with 8oz of Bacardi 151. I heated this in a water bath to 170 degrees (alcohol boils here).

Master Wu's instructions are to do this for 20 minutes. From many other comments others have had little luck reducing the volume at all in this time, much less by half. The "GreenDragonSoda" guy suggests 30 minutes or so because the alcohol has not reached a boil for 10 minutes or so.

Well in cooking (and science) the variables have an effect. My pyrex measuring cup (1pint) maybe is thicker than a jelly jar, and my volume was 4 times M. Wu's recipe, anyhow it took 20 minute or a little more to reach 165ish and I probably boiled (reduced) it for 30-40 until my 8oz was 4oz.

Let it cool while I went to pick up the kid from the mall and get the bottles,
strained through coffee filter (I will probably use my Chinois and maybe cheese cloth if needed next time) The coffee filter only worked for about half and then the bud just held the alcohol, so I rolled it up in the wet filter and with latex gloves, squeezed the shit out of it. I then tried to press between two spoons but my fist worked better, was gentle to the filter and was actually quite effective...with cheese cloth would be better. With cheese cloth...grasp 2 corners on opposite ends, twist in opposite directions repeatedly while keeping pulled tight (hands away from each other)

The fist was good enough, so I decided not to use the "Makin's clay/[hash] press", but I could have got another few ml's

So the bottles are 30 ml. I do not think 30ml is full. I poured the tincture back into measuring pitcher and it was ~4oz. I think I actually ended with ~120ml. edit:maybe 110-115ml.

M Wu describes filling the dropper bottles with the dropper to find out the dose or titration. He got about 34 drops per bottle or about 1ml per bottle and doses 1-2 dropperfuls and he swallows...it's cool..No ha8!...I mean he does not let it absorb on tongue. I believe the liver does a little chemistry robbing the brain of all the fun, so I want as much subcutaneous absorption as possible...anyhow the droppers in the bottles do not pull a full dropper, barely half, so it took ~45 droppers to fill the bottles (~55 to top but third bottle ran short and evened them out)

My initial titration was 2 of these small dropperfuls. After one hour I was kinda high, like I had 3 strong cookies or so. I then took 2 more and smoked 1 toke, that was about 2.5 hrs ago. I am going to take a toke, but I am still good. This was not a very good titration as the 2 doses were an hour apart, I have been smoking all day (tolerance is beating my lungs in the race) and I had nothing to eat all day and ate around the same time.

I think the dose is still 4 for me which is really 2 full droppers or about 2-3ml

Each bottle has about 5g's of bud, so 4 is about a half gram.

I will try 4 in the morning and not eat for a couple hours.

The first dropper seems to mostly absorb on the tongue, but then makes your mouth water so much you end up swallowing a bit. The first one can burn pretty good And the taste is...well it tastes just like you might imagine. I am taking a trip to Norcal next week to look at property...12 hour drive with the 14 year old in the car. I try not to smoke in the car with her (though sometimes take a one hitter off the ceramic cig and follow it with the windows down) and maybe this will cut down on my urge to smoke!


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 16, 2009)

Highlighted and shortened version of Green Dragon methods above, sorry original is so long...I wouldn't read it either!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

wow ... that's excellent. I glad that has worked well for you. My interest is in a non-alcoholic based preparation. For no other reason that my alcohol consumption is, well let's just say a managed one ....and i manage to stay away from it, and my life is better for that. I can handle liquor, I just have gotten to the point I really really dislike how it makes me feel (after ....). Anyhow that was some of the major drive to re-familiarize myself with weed. And the thought was to make a tincture. I am probably going to go with the vegetable glycerin .... I know some people have not had success .... but I am going to give it a try (when I have oodles of buddage littered everywhere).

Thanks again for sharing your recipe. I look forward more to doing this every time I read about someone else's way .... Cheers!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 16, 2009)

very bad ass....i might just try that one day, thanks for the in depth how2 brotha.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> wow ... that's excellent. I glad that has worked well for you. My interest is in a non-alcoholic based preparation. For no other reason that my alcohol consumption is, well let's just say a managed one ....and i manage to stay away from it, and my life is better for that. I can handle liquor, I just have gotten to the point I really really dislike how it makes me feel (after ....). Anyhow that was some of the major drive to re-familiarize myself with weed. And the thought was to make a tincture. I am probably going to go with the vegetable glycerin .... I know some people have not had success .... but I am going to give it a try (when I have oodles of buddage littered everywhere).
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your recipe. I look forward more to doing this every time I read about someone else's way .... Cheers!


there is always butane and ethanol......


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

that's making oil right? yea that too for sure (unless I'm wrong). I like the idea of being able to travel with some thing as inconspicuous as a eyedropper and bottle. But with today's security not sure anyhow .... 


theloadeddragon said:


> there is always butane and ethanol......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> that's making oil right? yea that too for sure (unless I'm wrong). I like the idea of being able to travel with some thing as inconspicuous as a eyedropper and bottle. But with today's security not sure anyhow ....


You can do a pure water extraction to make a cannabis tea. Or you can use sugar instead of alcohol to make the tincture but it takes a butload longer.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

and I be thinking that's the aahhhh ... uuhhhmmm ..... big buttload ... and not the microsized buttload? just makin' shur we on the same page! hahahahahha ..... yea I keeping thiking that too ...wait, less wait, wait, less wait .... be decisive, dammit! hahahaha! Walking On!!~~~~


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah huge butt load.... like a year...... for the sugar that is.....


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> You can do a pure water extraction to make a cannabis tea. Or you can use sugar instead of alcohol to make the tincture but it takes a butload longer.......





tahoe58 said:


> and I be thinking that's the aahhhh ... uuhhhmmm ..... big buttload ... and not the microsized buttload? just makin' shur we on the same page! hahahahahha ..... yea I keeping thiking that too ...wait, less wait, wait, less wait .... be decisive, dammit! hahahaha! Walking On!!~~~~


The sugar TLD is talking about, I believe is the sugar alcohol, Glycerin, that Tahoe is talking about.

Well update:

I doubled the does this morning on an empty stomach and waited 1.5hrs.

As far as putting up with the alcohol burn to absorb through tongue is not worth the pain. It does not come on fast enough to bother, I think putting it in a shot of oj would be better if if is going through the GI tract anyhow.
At 1.5 hrs I really wanted to smoke (mainly cuz I was thinking about it for that long!) It comes on slowly enough that it is a little difficult to tell you are really high...I have been able to smoke morning noon and night for the last 3 months and my tolerance is up there...So I smoked a little, and probably smoked less for the next 8 hrs (only a couple of tokes)

So it is not the panacea I had hoped for to avoid smoking, but could possibly reduce the amount smoked. The additional benefit of cannabis in the GI tract is a plus.

I understand the alcohol avoidance issue. As it is I am consuming less than 5ml(1 tsp) and feel no alcohol effects besides the taste of ass.

Also If anyone does this, I recommend shaking the bottle before dosing, as when I look at the bottle with strong sunlight, I can see some precipitation.

I question whether all the trichromes went into solution or are left in my scuff.

Whether a full conversion took place as bud was still fairly green

I have used a coffee filter to strain trichromes out of ice water...how much did the filter trap?

Using 151 grain alcohol may be less foul? (distilled grain vs. rotted sugar cane)

Luckily I have plenty of bud so this was no real loss, and I will probably find a way to enjoy it. (maybe try a ridiculously high dose!?!)...try baking with it...BHO the scuff?

hmm.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

I would say you would have had better results if you kept your oven at a lower temperature.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

yes, there is a lot of evidence that suggests the "heat activation' of some process can be beneficial ..... I have a place above my A/V gear thats pretty warm and dar k .... might work just fine?


theloadeddragon said:


> I would say you would have had better results if you kept your oven at a lower temperature.......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

if you were to go the sugar* method yes...... (that magic number yah know 178 degrees  )


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I would say you would have had better results if you kept your oven at a lower temperature.......


You think it went to far?

Trying to convert THCA to THC.

If it activates at a lower temp, the boil of butter or the alcohol would be enough. But I think this is one reason why edibles just don't cut it for serious smokers.

I think it might need more time...and maybe at 275.

I also think that the solution is close to saturated.

The glycerin if done right is supposed to hold a higher % of THC.

Also could the longer boil have degraded the THC?...maybe it is a fine line between activation and degradation...damn I wish I had access to a mass spectrometer!

Maybe it needs to be consumed in quantities that reminds you of dragons...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

this was the recipe I was going to be following - as part ...105F for 5 days .... and other steps .... but I still have to grow some moe buddage first before I alloccate to making this .... walk on!!~~~

http://www.nativeamericantrade.com/page6.htm


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> if you were to go the sugar* method yes...... (that magic number yah know 178 degrees  )


Are you saying the temp for activation of THC or optimal temp for an infusion?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

optimal for infusion.


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 17, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> optimal for infusion.


Interesting...back in culinary school we did a test for the best temperature to reach extraction when making stock...my findings were...about 178 degrees! visible by a bubble every 5-10 seconds.

Thanks dude.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 17, 2009)

its tried and true, trust me


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

so the herb extraction described using the 105F as appropriate is not necessarily appropriate for the ganja. Their assertion re:enzyme destruction are not valid for ganja. I totally understand that. It might be exactly why the previous methods attempted have given less than stellar results. The extraction temp needs to be higher. Would you please mind sharing with me your thinking in regards to the 178?

An interesting number but I'm am curious of your thoughts.


theloadeddragon said:


> its tried and true, trust me


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> so the herb extraction described using the 105F as appropriate is not necessarily appropriate for the ganja. Their assertion re:enzyme destruction are not valid for ganja. I totally understand that. It might be exactly why the previous methods attempted have given less than stellar results. The extraction temp needs to be higher. Would you please mind sharing with me your thinking in regards to the 178?
> 
> An interesting number but I'm am curious of your thoughts.


back in 2002 I had 300 lb.'s of trim from 3 other growers to mess around with of all different kinds of strains.

They wanted oils made
tinctures and butter made
hash made etc.

I tried a few different procedures.... using a few different temps (100-150, and 220-250) on the first fifty lb.'s with less than desirable results all around......



I had a batch of oil and a batch of butter going (was going to try for 166 degrees for 20 minutes to see how that would work out)

Came out perfectly (both batches)

Tried it again and again with no success..... when I realized the thermometer I used was broken and the temp was actually ten degrees or so higher.

So I tried it at 175.... came out almost perfect 

so I tried 180........ not quite as good

then one of the growers came in to pick up some batches and said..... "OI, didn't you know 178 is the magic number"

got a digi thermometer, 178 IS the magic number lol.....

Did some research, and it turns out that at 178 degrees the desired oils/resins etc. in cannabis are actually in the transition state of activating that allows it to completely infuse with whatever your binding it too! any higher and the oils slowly evaporate away (the higher you go the faster they evaporate), any lower and they won't fully "melt in" as I like to call it.

Even works with water to make a tea!

the amount of time you let it "simmer" is based on the amount your making.

I have also found that a good amount of THC D9 and CBD's are lost during the straining process because of rapid cooling (sticking) (about 12-15 percent depending on what you strain with, so if you use kief, no need to strain, no extra loss.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

I knew it .... sorry ... that's pompous ... I said it with a different tone .... that's fukin awesome. the significance of that number is truly astonishing ... I am off on another research project ... fukin good that my preference is for min blowing energetic cerebral highs .... LOL!


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 23, 2009)

Just back from an adventure...nice stuff guys.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 10, 2009)

Here are some fresh pics...Last 3 are K-Train close up, Hi-Jack that has survived the abuse of me and the bastard thrips that will not leave, so long as I continue to grow food organically and lastly a few babies that I have been moving between a sky light and the HPS to save electricity. All the rest before the last 3 are Headband.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

Great to get an update from you..... feels like its been forever.... do stop in more often


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 10, 2009)

The pics started to all look the same...then I would get sucked into political/religious discussions and get kinda turned off by right-wing potheads who support the local police


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 10, 2009)

WOW, you got bud fingers on some of those, they look B/A! good job bro.. =)


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2009)

Sub'd and rep in the post for a fellow hb lover!!!


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 11, 2009)

DST said:


> Sub'd and rep in the post for a fellow hb lover!!!


She is my absolute favorite since I first went to the shittiest overprice clinic in socal for my first legal buds...(Compassionate Care Clinic of Dana Point) and paid $75USD for 3.5g's (also picked up OGK...for $85!!! like now, San Diego County clinics were closed...and it was my B-day)

Anyway...I found 3 headband clones and put them straight to flower (dumb!)

then revegged and cloned. I have been smoking her for a year, and am not even close to being tired of her...still very stoney! She won't yield much more than a zip at the size I am limited to, but light trim and strong smoke!

We will see about this Hijack, her clones died...but I have a bunch of seeds left

Welcome, and thanks, DST and Stgeneziz.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice pics, which one is the hijack? One of the last three?


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nice pics, which one is the hijack? One of the last three?


Hijack


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Here are some fresh pics...Last 3 are K-Train close up, Hi-Jack that has survived the abuse of me and the bastard thrips that will not leave, so long as I continue to grow food organically and lastly a few babies that I have been moving between a sky light and the HPS to save electricity. All the rest before the last 3 are Headband.


 dude, that headband looks like some killz!! frostyness galore!


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, that headband looks like some killz!! frostyness galore!


I love her! I just broke into a new jar from a girl I let go 12 weeks. The flavor is a little different (would be even better but dried quick during Santa Ana's) and it looks a little lighter with many of the big red hairs retreating into the buds. Seems to give me the munchies a little more, where the 9 week does not.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

mmmm munchies.... my kind o nuggets!


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I love her! I just broke into a new jar from a girl I let go 12 weeks. The flavor is a little different (would be even better but dried quick during Santa Ana's) and it looks a little lighter with many of the big red hairs retreating into the buds. Seems to give me the munchies a little more, where the 9 week does not.


 Going to be cropping my OG kush at the weekend, and will take a couple of the Headbands down as well, going to leave a few to keep going and then do the comparison.....i took down a bud from my og a couple of weeks back, and its about ready to smoke - a bit wispey in parts, as you would expect, but it is stinking like naebodies business!!! (oh, and I didn't think you would mind the pic will remove it if you want)


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks yummy DST! I think these Chemdog strains are ready in 9 weeks, but the one I let go 12, is noticeably better in the taste and smell dept. It is also greener than red. The definite draw back is them taking up space and keeping to legal #'s.

I am not sure, but I think the latest pics of mine are either coming up on 9 weeks or maybe 10. I have not flushed yet, but the last watering was just RO water...so it is possible that I DID start...just depends on how they look.

The Hijack was getting all super dark green and started to claw. I up-canned with Ocean Forest (tired of getting salty coco!) and have been watering with my base RO + Cal-Mag + Liquid Karma...the ppm of this is ~340 which is less than the tap...I do not remember if the dark green is from too much Mg+, but that is my guess as I have been using full strength (1tsp/gal) which has helped the HB in coco. Anyway I watered with RO and did a little mini flush (I never do) and within a short time, the "claw" went away! and the leaves have lightened up a bit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

hell ya!! looks yummy DST


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hell ya!! looks yummy DST


 Thanks Dr G. It certainly has the full on Kush smell and flavour...but the hit did wear off quicker than norm - which was actually a blessing as I had a wine course to go to last night. Now if you think MJ growing is complex, grapes are def up there with it. Vewry interesting, plus you get to drink loads of wine (I ain't spitting none of that wine out, I can tell ya!!)



Hayduke said:


> Looks yummy DST! I think these Chemdog strains are ready in 9 weeks, but the one I let go 12, is noticeably better in the taste and smell dept. It is also greener than red. The definite draw back is them taking up space and keeping to legal #'s.
> 
> I am not sure, but I think the latest pics of mine are either coming up on 9 weeks or maybe 10. I have not flushed yet, but the last watering was just RO water...so it is possible that I DID start...just depends on how they look.
> 
> The Hijack was getting all super dark green and started to claw. I up-canned with Ocean Forest (tired of getting salty coco!) and have been watering with my base RO + Cal-Mag + Liquid Karma...the ppm of this is ~340 which is less than the tap...I do not remember if the dark green is from too much Mg+, but that is my guess as I have been using full strength (1tsp/gal) which has helped the HB in coco. Anyway I watered with RO and did a little mini flush (I never do) and within a short time, the "claw" went away! and the leaves have lightened up a bit.


 I really get the feeling Hayduke that the HB's are hardy little girls. As you said b4, mildew resistant, they seem to suck up the nutes, and geez, what a nice bloody smoke!!!! I even threw the local coffeeshop owner on a bit of a whitey when I let him sample some....just love the HB. I also just uploaded the last pics of my OG Kush on my journal, they are enjoying their last day of fake sun as I type - woohoo for the cropping days ahead.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 16, 2009)

DST said:


> I really get the feeling Hayduke that the HB's are hardy little girls. As you said b4, mildew resistant, they seem to suck up the nutes, and geez, what a nice bloody smoke!!!! I even threw the local coffeeshop owner on a bit of a whitey when I let him sample some....just love the HB. I also just uploaded the last pics of my OG Kush on my journal, they are enjoying their last day of fake sun as I type - woohoo for the cropping days ahead.


She must be hardy, as I have not killed her (yet)! Funny about the shop owner!!! And yes...bloody nice smoke! I have been smoking HB for a year and still love it!

Update: I was not sure if it was 9 or 10 weeks. I usually start them on Fri-Sun. I found 1 banana last night. I have found that HB puts off a couple of bananas @ week 5 and again @ week 9...so I assume today is ~63 days. I fed them again 2 nights ago and they pushed out more new pistils. The older pistils have started to pull back, and I would like to see what 11 weeks does, since I have done 12, but I am having trouble starting the flush as she seems to still be going. This batch is exceptional!


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> She must be hardy, as I have not killed her (yet)! Funny about the shop owner!!! And yes...bloody nice smoke! I have been smoking HB for a year and still love it!
> 
> Update: I was not sure if it was 9 or 10 weeks. I usually start them on Fri-Sun. I found 1 banana last night. I have found that HB puts off a couple of bananas @ week 5 and again @ week 9...so I assume today is ~63 days. I fed them again 2 nights ago and they pushed out more new pistils. The older pistils have started to pull back, and I would like to see what 11 weeks does, since I have done 12, but I am having trouble starting the flush as she seems to still be going. This batch is exceptional!


 I'll post a pic of my HB girls on my thread for you so that you can compare. Mine are 9 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 21, 2009)

DST said:


> I'll post a pic of my HB girls on my thread for you so that you can compare. Mine are 9 1/2 weeks.


Yours look great. Mine do the dread thing for some reason.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Yours look great. Mine do the dread thing for some reason.


Flushed mine this morning....they are def on their way out!!! All the fan leaves are turning yellow and the pistils are pretty much welding themselves together.

What do you mean "Dread thing" Hayduke? Is that good or bad...help with translation needed


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 22, 2009)

DST said:


> Flushed mine this morning....they are def on their way out!!! All the fan leaves are turning yellow and the pistils are pretty much welding themselves together.
> 
> What do you mean "Dread thing" Hayduke? Is that good or bad...help with translation needed


The foxtailed tops...where the cone shaped bud gets some "fingers" or "dreads", rather than the whole bud getting bigger. They do this late and I suspect it is not really a sign that my conditions are grand...but IDK. The foxtailed tops do make nice bonghits though...


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> The foxtailed tops...where the cone shaped bud gets some "fingers" or "dreads", rather than the whole bud getting bigger. They do this late and I suspect it is not really a sign that my conditions are grand...but IDK. The foxtailed tops do make nice bonghits though...


 ok, think i gotcha, got a pic? think I am getting ready to finish the hb's.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey bru, is there anybody out there?


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 2, 2009)

DST said:


> Hey bru, is there anybody out there?


Rumors of my death have been greatly exaggerated!

2 headbands and a k-train are in cure...The oldest Hijack is starting to resin up, is getting stinky and looking promising...an of course the 20 or so seeds have grown legs and are currently hiding from me...I watched the neighbors cat for a few days, and all I can think is the cat was playing with the little container that had been on my keyboard for weeks


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Rumors of my death have been greatly exaggerated!
> 
> 2 headbands and a k-train are in cure...The oldest Hijack is starting to resin up, is getting stinky and looking promising...an of course the 20 or so seeds have grown legs and are currently hiding from me...I watched the neighbors cat for a few days, and all I can think is the cat was playing with the little container that had been on my keyboard for weeks


Ah, Mr Twain, you return, good to see you got yer HB's in cure.....also trying to keep my paws out of the HB jars until they are properly ready

DST


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 7, 2009)

A little photo update. I borrowed my daughters camera to see how it works...kodak has made it difficult to upload, so we'll see here.

first is the flower box.

then some "Hijack", 3 Headbands 3 and 2 weeks in flower; 2 HB vegging and some HB babies.

The Hijack is fragrant and fat. If she smokes good and I still don't find those damn seeds, I will re-veg her. Every inch of stretch has filled in with solid cola


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is the last KT and HB in jars...


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice one Hayduke, love the jars!!!!!!. I destroyed my Headband clones a while back and have been struggling to get my seedlings going.....would be nice to have a selection like above. Patience i guess.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 8, 2009)

DST said:


> Nice one Hayduke, love the jars!!!!!!. I destroyed my Headband clones a while back and have been struggling to get my seedlings going.....would be nice to have a selection like above. Patience i guess.
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks! I ran out of the old and had to get into the new after only 1 week of cure, and it is just fine...Oh and this is the first all organic...for what ever that is worth...I am near out of the Blue Mountain Organics flower power, and the Go Green had a bacterial bloom in the bottle...So I have some Age Old Organics coming in the mail: Grow, Bloom, and Kelp


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 8, 2009)

sup hayduke newbie here how you get them to be that small wit so much hairs


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 8, 2009)

another thing do you cut off leafs or is ur strain just grow like that


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 8, 2009)

getthatskunk said:


> sup hayduke newbie here how you get them to be that small wit so much hairs


As for the size...I force them to flower, sort of...they are usually clones from a mature female, but I force seed plants to show me sex so I do not waste time on males.

As for the hairs...you got me...no clue.



getthatskunk said:


> another thing do you cut off leafs or is ur strain just grow like that


I do not cut any leaves. I occasionally cut the lower suckers, but often wait too long and do not want to hurt them. The strains I keep seem to have more bud than leaf. the strains I have gotten rid of, yield more, but the bud is not potent enough for me. 

I seem to always have a few pH fluctuations, and sometimes let them get too dry and lose some leaves that way. Probably good for air flow, but I would like to have some more big energy sources late in flower...

I also get some leaf damage from the Western Thrip. I have a veggie garden (ready source) and seem to get some damage before I see the little bastards...I do not like using pyrethrum in my bathroom! spinosad works good as well as diatomaceous earth on the soil (but not sure about repeated applications and pH?????) The fungus gnats have been gone for a while...knock on wood! Not that I ever had a problem, they are just always around.


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for info very useful and keep it up


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 9, 2009)

the jars are priceless .... and your photo update is great. thanks for your hard work ....


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 14, 2009)

In spite of today's RIU news and in solidarity with other members I am posting fresh pics for posterity, and the enjoyment of the world. 

I will remind any internet pigs that I am a valid 215 patient and my grow is small and for personal medication. I can legally flower 6 plants in my cannabis unfriendly county, but rarely have 6. I currently have 5 plants in my little 2 x 3 x 4 flower box, though it is quite full none the less.

Oh...and the hijack has gone palin...i mean rogue...I mean hermie! And a little more vigorously than I would like...I think I need about 3 more weeks!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2009)

wowowowlly fukrs ..... that's too bad ... do you think you will still get the time? are you going to pick and keep growing her? Gorgeous, fukin gorgeous. Just plain and simple gorgeous.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 15, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> wowowowlly fukrs ..... that's too bad ... do you think you will still get the time? are you going to pick and keep growing her? Gorgeous, fukin gorgeous. Just plain and simple gorgeous.


Thanks dude! I will try to keep her as long as possible...good news...I checked both of the hijacks this morning very closely...and no new nanners today! The headband thoughs out a few at 5 weeks and again from 9 on...it is light and predictable...Red diesel on the other hand would not stop or slow down, actually just increased the production...If the hijack stops for a while it will be nice! She smells like apple jolly ranchers


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> ! She smells like apple jolly ranchers


 Well whatever Apple Jolly Ranchers are........they sure sound tasty


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 18, 2009)

DST said:


> Well whatever Apple Jolly Ranchers are........they sure sound tasty


Jolly ranchers are hard candies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jolly_Rancher


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 22, 2009)

Headband about 5 days in 12/12







2 HB ~4weeks













HB ~5 weeks







Hijack ~8 weeks







and her main cola







Hijack ~ 7 weeks







Her cola...







and yes that is a seed...Child support!...There are several large ones on the 5 week HB also


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'ma doin my laundry AGAIN ... thanks ....GREAT fukin update .... awesome photos!


----------



## DivinePower (Nov 25, 2009)

What's up dude? Guess who just started another grow?


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 25, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I'ma doin my laundry AGAIN ... thanks ....GREAT fukin update .... awesome photos!


Thanks Tahoe!



DivinePower said:


> What's up dude? Guess who just started another grow?


NiceWhat's on the menu?


----------



## DivinePower (Nov 25, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Thanks Tahoe!
> 
> 
> NiceWhat's on the menu?



Barney's Farm LSD 

Not goin all out like I did last time. Keeping it down kinda small. Flowering chamber is two 40 gallon totes with FL and CFL lighting. Then I have a smaller vegging/cloning chamber powered by CFL's.

Pics above look killer man. Great job!


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 25, 2009)

DivinePower said:


> Barney's Farm LSD
> 
> Not goin all out like I did last time. Keeping it down kinda small. Flowering chamber is two 40 gallon totes with FL and CFL lighting. Then I have a smaller vegging/cloning chamber powered by CFL's.
> 
> Pics above look killer man. Great job!


Thanks dude.

Duh!...it's in your signature!

I have wanted to get the LSD, but got burnt with the Red Diesel...gonna pop on over and subscribe


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 28, 2009)

2 Hijack phenos, 7 and 9 weeks...I think

4 Headbands (newly discovered it is the SFV or original, not 707!)

1 week, 2 and 5 weeks.

I have lost use of right click, on this site only so can not blow up the pics


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking good Hayduke, here's a picture bump for ya. I am still gutted about killing my last Headband clones, I have started again from seed and it's labourious. I always got a couple of seeds pop up with the HB's as well (my first batch gave me loads - so I am using some of them to see what happens). Anyway, good to see everything is lovely jubblely.

Peace, DST

Nice fatty H!!!!


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 30, 2009)

DST said:


> Looking good Hayduke, here's a picture bump for ya. I am still gutted about killing my last Headband clones, I have started again from seed and it's labourious. I always got a couple of seeds pop up with the HB's as well (my first batch gave me loads - so I am using some of them to see what happens). Anyway, good to see everything is lovely jubblely.
> 
> Peace, DST
> 
> Nice fatty H!!!!


Thanks DST! The big pic is a 9 week in flower Hijack...I think she will take a while to finish.

I have a few seeds from my headband also...mostly selfed seeds, but a few of them are quite dark and a little smaller, which is similar the my K-train, which I have a few seeds from...so if it is a cross...it might be interesting...Maybe it would give some PM resistance to the K-train??

I also have a seed from some nice Afgoo-Kush from a clinic a while back and a Sour Diesel bagseed from a friend...I think I will sprout the Sour D tonight...Naw both of them!

Thanks for the pic bump and for scaring the crickets off...it is the seldom seen garden!


----------



## sogrow (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice grow you got going. Love the pictures. Looking good. Keep it up and keep it green
plus rep


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 13, 2009)

The first six are 1 pheno of Hijack at 11 weeks flower...
































The last six are of the 2nd pheno of Hijack at 10 weeks


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

Lovely bud shots as usual Hayduke!!!!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 15, 2009)

DST said:


> Lovely bud shots as usual Hayduke!!!!


Thanks Sogrow and DST!

After seeing a new "burst" of little bananas on the lower buds of the 11 week Hijack, a decision was made...she is in the dark, awaiting her final fate...her sister will follow soon.

Another discovery last night....F'n spider mites For the first time ever, my garden has been without lady bugs for the last couple of months...It has finally cooled off outside...the cucs have been gone a while and the okra was chopped a few weeks ago...so the f'n spider mites hitchhiked in and became potheads...I understand...but they must leave or die...

In a half gallon of warm water, i have mixed:
1T hemp oil
1T Hemp peppermint castile soap
1T Alcohol
1T H2O2

A bit of tobacco juice would round out my death spray...but oh well.

The one which has the most is 8 weeks in flower and 2 more are 7 weeks...so a more toxic solution is out of the question (for now)

The Hijack at 10 weeks will not be sprayed...no signs yet and she dies in a few days...

I could use any wishes of luck, prayers to______, chicken blood, sacred chants. eye of newt, wing of bat, crossed fingers and toes, spider mite death dance (my personal favorite), Holy organic virtual jihad etc....


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 15, 2009)

Be vigilant. Fuck those intruders up before they make your garden a wasteland.

Best of luck.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 15, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Be vigilant. Fuck those intruders up before they make your garden a wasteland.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks...green light on, I'm going in!


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2009)

bugs gives me the itches man....kill kill kill.

Good luck with it Hayduke!!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 19, 2009)

The hijacks came out of 48 hrs of darkness yesterday to be trimmed standing (not my usual technique) and were chopped and hung back in the dark.

At almost 11 and 12 weeks they are still not amber.

I am spraying again today for the f'n spider mites, the spray does kill them, but has not really made a dent yet...was planning to spray tomorrow, but I found mites and eggs on the HB that is 4 weeks in flower and lush with too dark green leaves (I am now cutting the FFOF with 1/2 coco...cuz with no nutes I am almost burning...got great white and some molasses though I think)

I was gonna cut the grass...but then I got high!
[youtube]Y4Y7GMPJO64&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DivinePower (Dec 20, 2009)

Lookin good dood.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 28, 2009)

DivinePower said:


> Lookin good dood.


Thanks for the encouragement...

I have 3 new seedlings which have/had 5 nodes and were topped this morning. They are Sour Diesel (year old bag seed from friend) Afgoo Kush (2+ year old from clinic bud) and a seed from my Headband that I suspect was pollinated by the Hijack but could be self pollinated.

Spider Mite update...

I have sprayed a couple of times with the aforementioned concoction and achieved shiny plants...as well as a reduction of mites. The majority are and have been on one plant, which is 10 weeks now and I did not want to spray her again. Also as most of her larger leaves have been heavily damaged, the mites started to eat the little bud leaves, making the buds look a little crappy. I did not want the bastards to continue to eat the buds as they cured so I came up with a solution that worked excellent!

Remembering using CO2 to humanely euthanize Drosophila fruit flies in a Genetics lab...

I used to brew beer and have a 20# CO2 bottle. I placed plant, pot and all in large trash bag, bent/broke over branches, sucked air out with vacuum, and taped bag shut around CO2 regulator hose...filled up bag with CO2 and left it for 36 hours adding a little gas 3-4 times. This was most likely excessive, and only planned for 24, but got lazy.

Today I took the plant out...ALL mites dead...I suspect the eggs may have been gassed as well. The plant looks remarkably better...like she needs another week!!!! (not gonna happen!)

This technique could be used with clear bags while still in veg or flower, allowing immediate release of lady bugs with no residue of pesticides.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 29, 2009)

I will have to check into that when I get co2 up and running..... thanks for the extra tips


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 29, 2009)

while the colour of the trichs may not change, that doesn't mean there isn't significant cannabinoid development going on


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 31, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> while the colour of the trichs may not change, that doesn't mean there isn't significant cannabinoid development going on


I rarely see but a few amber trichs. some have a very faint hue of amber on the very outside if seen through the trichchrome...they always go over 9 weeks, even when go to 13 and the plant is near dead...still cloudy. But stoney a fook and I need zero help with sleep as long as I smoke.

Thanks...going to get some clear bags to bag up and gas the others


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 1, 2010)

I found 48" 45 gallon clear trash bags and have gassed/am gassing the whole garden. I am fairly confident that any eggs will also become enviable with osmosis of the CO2. I can see the humidity buildup in the bags, which should also help kill the mites. I am not worried about a mold situation either as they need O2

Tomorrow I will get a herd of ladybugs who should be able to mop up any straggler mites.

The seldom seen garden is looking for a security system of the four legged variety...Been obsessively reading pedigrees of Czech/DDR working line German Shepherds...hard to find a boy, lots of kick ass girls...


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Thanks for the encouragement...
> 
> I have 3 new seedlings which have/had 5 nodes and were topped this morning. They are Sour Diesel (year old bag seed from friend) Afgoo Kush (2+ year old from clinic bud) and a seed from my Headband that I suspect was pollinated by the Hijack but could be self pollinated.
> 
> ...


Hi Hayduke, All the best for 2010. Nice skills BTW. Hope it all works out with those little fekkers.

I am planning on putting my Headbands into 12/12 soon. 
I think you will find that the seed is self made. I always get a couple on each plant. that's what I am growing with now, so we shall see what happens. If it is crossed, then could also be an interesting one.

Peace out bru,

DST


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Hi Hayduke, All the best for 2010. Nice skills BTW. Hope it all works out with those little fekkers.
> 
> I am planning on putting my Headbands into 12/12 soon.
> I think you will find that the seed is self made. I always get a couple on each plant. that's what I am growing with now, so we shall see what happens. If it is crossed, then could also be an interesting one.
> ...


Sup DST! The seedling probably is selfed, but the Hijack surprised me with a few bananas early enough to get fat mature seeds that were fat, earlier than the usual 1-3 per plant that I always get also...right now the leaves are fat and very much look like the Chem-dog grand-parents...and thus very similar to the sour D that is the nicest of the 3 seedlings...really hoping for a girlie! The Aff-Goo bagseed and the HB got a little stretchy before topping and putting them in to sex, but the SD is still nice and responding well to the topping.

Spider mite update:

They are GONE! I am enjoying the hell out of my pet ladybugs...they are so sweet. I occasionally have to rescue one and return it to the garden and they usually want to stay on my hand.

The lady bugs seemed to have cleaned up any remnants of dessicated mites and eggs...no trace!

If anyone should choose to try this wild technique:

Especially if you are doing more than one SMALL plant at a time...be very aware of the large amount of CO2 which is poisonous to humans and pets! It sinks to the ground and can make you feel ill or worse. Also...I believe that I "frost bit" a few when I treated two bags in a row...although I left a plastic gas in connector on the hose, which acted like a "T" after filling the 1st quite large bag....the valve and regulator were quite cold as was the gas.

Several tips just kinda drooped over and shriveled...I trimmed and they have recovered. Some of the leaves have white patches, and unfortunately this happened to the fans of the seedlings which were in the last bag along with a few others...anyway, beats the damn mites and IMO much better than miticide.

Four-legged security system update:

My pup was conceived a week ago! I have made a deposit on the 2nd dark sable male. Both his parents are Czech imports with impressive pedigrees, and beautiful past litters of working dogs!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats on the pups Hayduke, and also for the eviction of the mites. Good news for 2010.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 22, 2010)

No evidence of spider mites and no further treatment was done following the CO2.

Having much better luck cutting the FFOF by 1/2 with coco (probably could use less coco but better safe than dark green!)

Also much better luck with very weak nutes maybe weekly or a little less (3rd or 4th watering) buds are firmer. I am very slowly getting better at this.

The headband seedling looks like it was selfed (looks like HB)

The topped Afgoo Kush and Sour Diesel seedlings have finally showed sex and are back in veg for cuttings. The SD stretched like crazy and has been tied down. She will go in to flower as soon as I see roots in bottom of big pot and can get the 2 bottom cuttings.

I have a seedling from the "A" pheno of Hijack that I hope stays true to the pheno the seed was from. It is currently my favorite smoke and I hope to get cuttings from this plant. So far it looks like selfed seeds are femminized, which would make sense, since she has no male chromosomes.

The "A" pheno smells just like sour apple hard candies...FDD should have called it "Apple Jack"!!!

3 headbands curing right now with another coming out of flower this weekend...it is getting time to give some bud away again as I am close to my legal limit

TLD has been banned and will be missed. He treated others with respect, in spite of being a grower with skills...this is VERY rare on this site.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> TLD has been banned and will be missed. He treated others with respect, in spite of being a grower with skills...this is VERY rare on this site.


Glad the mites are under control buddy. What a bummer, having to give weed away.

Wow, TLD got banned, wtf. What he do? the Dragon is the dude.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Glad the mites are under control buddy. What a bummer, having to give weed away.
> 
> Wow, TLD got banned, wtf. What he do? the Dragon is the dude.
> 
> Peace, DST


I don't mind for my brother from another mother...he tries to pay but I won't let him...he's got 3 girls and a wife that stays home with them...works 14 hour days (screw that!) He also lives 1500 miles away and I have to "get it to him" or I would gladly help him out regularly.

TLD pissed off FDD with something he said in a post...you would have to find out what, on some other site...anything posted here is removed pretty quick


----------



## abetterworld (Jan 23, 2010)

TLD posted-

I am Here




. getting ready to get underway with journaling




. Do it Better here then over there. I am THRILLED to see you. Having to leave RIU is breaking my heart, not because of Riu the site itself, but the people. I love, Love, so many over there, and feel a special bond. For those that will watch things unfold, I think will be happy they do.

I do not however, tolerate: Injustice, Dictatorship, Biased Censorship, or Childish Antics performed regularly by leaders, Lies, Oppression, or Befuddlement. I feel, and have experienced these Firsthand from RIU management, both on the level of "special treatments" and "outright debacle". I have witnessed certain events on that site for so long it makes me sick to my stomach, and can tolerate no more.

Where their is the thought or the memory, my positive loving presence will remain as well.

You can read it in his journal.something about going to sleep.about the light turning on no more.but his location remaining the same. 

agggghhh..... here it is, its post 1057 in his perpetual grow:
https://www.rollitup.org/3568564-post1057.html


permalink
 You never expect the unexpected........ and suddenly I become aware that it is about that time...... Saddening to me, but sacrifice for progress and the sake of that which is most valuable..... the love is still there, just not the priority.... Holding my own and happy with that, I'll "Walk On" in the words of some one I respect, "Walk On, and Walk Tall!" ....... Keeping it real... Overgrow.... Rise against the machine..... Live, Learn, and Love one another, appreciate what is Real, and strive for positive progress, work hard and work together...... one day, some day...... My location remains the same


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 23, 2010)

abetterworld said:


> TLD posted-
> 
> I am Here
> 
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 6, 2010)

My Rec' expires tomorrow, so I renewed today...My original Doc lost his license 10 months ago...the guy who took over is very cool. He does not recommend that you smoke (of course) and gave me a letter upping my limits to a more realistic # for my small garden (not growing trees) I now have a limit of 36 total, of which 18 can be in flower, and 24oz of dried flowers!

This gives me peace of mind.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds nice Hayduke. Great to have that piece of mind. So the load of new Headbands I started from seed of coure have produced some male flowers. Just like the first lot I ran. I have taken some cuttings and lets hope as before, they don't show the male signs. My seed that produced Twins turned out to be a Headband by the looks of things. The smaller twin produced male flowers so I chopped it, and the one left has had no male traits at all. I have a very nice cutting of her as well. Take it easy Hayduke, 

Peace, DST


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Sounds nice Hayduke. Great to have that piece of mind. So the load of new Headbands I started from seed of coure have produced some male flowers. Just like the first lot I ran. I have taken some cuttings and lets hope as before, they don't show the male signs. My seed that produced Twins turned out to be a Headband by the looks of things. The smaller twin produced male flowers so I chopped it, and the one left has had no male traits at all. I have a very nice cutting of her as well. Take it easy Hayduke,
> 
> Peace, DST


Until this weekend, I had collected ~25 seeds from ~10 plants...I have gotten lazy about plucking off the few bananas seen at 5 and 9 weeks, and saw a bud a while back that had several seeds...this bud is now cured and mostly smoked...but i found that one bud the other day...30 mature seeds in one small bud!!!!

I have been happily collecting the few seeds as they are kinda like gold in times of trouble...but this is ridiculous!

Anyhow the one seed that I thought may be crossed with the hijack (probably not) is much more vigorous than the cuttings, has had 2 cuttings taken off her (force sexed) and will go to flower as soon as roots are down in new pot.

I finally got bored with headband and was smoking Hijack near exclusively...but I am back on the headband (still have some hijack)

A friend of mine who I help out and I give a choice of hj or hb picks headband.

I don't quite understand the twin deal?


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

The twins deal, or Thelma and Louise as they were called. I basically planted one seed in a pot (after it had cracked germinating in a tissue/bag routine)

the first seedling appeared, and then a few days later the next one appeared. It was a much stronger colour and smaller than the first seedling to pop. I then just kept growing them. the bigger one always getting bigger...but then eventually the male balls appeared on the smaller one, but not the bigger (Thelma.) So Louise, or Louis as I called her/him, was chopped. So I have one fairly large Headband. 
I haven't got a pic of whats left but I will throw one up in my new journal. This was her before I chopped out Louise.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 9, 2010)

DST said:


> The twins deal, or Thelma and Louise as they were called. I basically planted one seed in a pot (after it had cracked germinating in a tissue/bag routine)
> 
> the first seedling appeared, and then a few days later the next one appeared. It was a much stronger colour and smaller than the first seedling to pop. I then just kept growing them. the bigger one always getting bigger...but then eventually the male balls appeared on the smaller one, but not the bigger (Thelma.) So Louise, or Louis as I called her/him, was chopped. So I have one fairly large Headband.
> I haven't got a pic of whats left but I will throw one up in my new journal. This was her before I chopped out Louise.


huh...go figure!


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's the stump...






And this is her from the top now.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 17, 2010)

DST said:


> Here's the stump...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My condolences for your loss.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> My condolences for your loss.


Thanks, but no loss here, only gain. Thelma is still going strong, and has probably benefited from loosing her hermie twin.

Whats been happening Hayduke? All good?

Those new Headbands from seed I just chopped are basically smelling like real OG Kush.....interesting to see how different Thelma is.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Thanks, but no loss here, only gain. Thelma is still going strong, and has probably benefited from loosing her hermie twin.
> 
> Whats been happening Hayduke? All good?
> 
> ...


All good here! Got a new Vaporizer and a monster space case grinder

I have been pretty steady with pulling a girl out of flower every 2-3 weeks and getting a good 4-8 week cure

I had a second round of spider mites so not much has been photo worthy

Got a Sour D from bagseed at ~7 weeks with two big colas...really pretty buds but they need to tighten up a bit...I started a few seeds a while back and forced them to show sex, which took like 3 weeks, then back to veg to get clones and root in final container and after showing sex they did the full re-veg thing with single bladed leaves...some non serrated...and stretched like crazy. So everything is a bit tall and crowded. Oh also an Afgoo Kush and a Hijack from my own seed, but so far it looks like the "B" pheno with huge fans...and a HB from seed for the first time...well it must be 5 weeks in cuz I found the first nanner this morning...I am thinking of popping a few HB's to see if I can get different phenos from selfed seeds from clones.

Also Uncle Sam is sending me some dough, and I would love to try some TGA Jilly Bean and Jack-the-Ripper

I wish my electric company did not punish me for being a good customer, cuz I could really use a 1K for flower and get a conversion bulb for the 400hps to run MH...I lived in a VW Bus for a couple of years, and after a while cramped quarters gets freaking old!

Thanks for kicking the dust off the seldom seen journal!


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> All good here! Got a new Vaporizer and a monster space case grinder
> 
> I have been pretty steady with pulling a girl out of flower every 2-3 weeks and getting a good 4-8 week cure
> 
> ...


Funny, one of my clones NY47 is doing the saem, single leaves without serration....weird.

Looks like you got a bit going on with some new flavours to boot Hayduke. Found little crawley mite of some description on my cheese seedlings!!! so they got waxed with some spray...fighting the bug war at the moment as well. Just switched my room round so been quite busy.

Mr West has been doing the Jack the Ripper, sounds like a....Ripper indeed.

You should go for the HB phenos from seed. I am getting some real strange ones (as you have probably seen) The seeded ones do produce a fair amount of nanners though!!!

Have a good week Hayduke,

Laters, DST


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 3, 2010)

hey duke u r still going nice 2 c ya man


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 10, 2010)

Well the Seldom Seen Garden is back up and running after a Summer break...turns out it was the coldest summer on record and would have been great for growing...but people were complaining about being "cold" so I decided to give them a break and fire up the ol' 4 hunny to ensure a round of heat waves and rolling black outs...

So Sometime in August I started 3 TGA Jack-the Ripper and 3 TGA Jilly Bean. I got some freebies and popped a Church and Bubba Kush both from Greenhouse.

Started the seeds in pots outdoors, then neighborhood landscape work forced me to bring indoors (with a thrip and a spider mite...spinosad for the thrip and my thumb for the mite...none since) under a skylight. This made them slow and a little stretchy.

Topped/Fimmed them all on 9/11.




















Li'l Bubba






Re-potted and LST on 9/25































Flipped lights on 9/28 (pics 10/4)











Took cuttings and staked and tied down half of them 10/7 these pics taken today.











(bubba in front, Church in back right)
















Small pots were Fox Farm Ocean Forest with 25% perlite. Re-pot with straight FFOF with 1tsp/gallon dolomite lime in bottom 2 inches and the rest FFOF with 25% Coco Coir also with added lime. I will be using this mix from now on.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

looking very nice, good gardening hayduke   nice uniform indica leaves


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice to see you back in the saddle Hayduke. The leaves on the lil Bubba look great, chubby lil fukers eh!

Great looking plants, looks like you got the thrips sorted out, which I think I may be on top of now as well!! Look forward to turning the garden into a "More frequently seen" one!

Peace, DST


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 11, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> looking very nice, good gardening hayduke   nice uniform indica leaves





DST said:


> Nice to see you back in the saddle Hayduke. The leaves on the lil Bubba look great, chubby lil fukers eh!
> 
> Great looking plants, looks like you got the thrips sorted out, which I think I may be on top of now as well!! Look forward to turning the garden into a "More frequently seen" one!
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks for stopping by  Thrips are super easy with the DE and spinosad. Spider mites are the real enemy...but no problem so far. I am prepared to use deadly force though...I am not fooking around with mites again...but...they are not indoors as yet!!!! Used some neem oil as a preventative.

About to go feed the girls and tie down the other 3...the TGA's are a bit Sativa dom and have tripled in height in 14 days of 12/12 (the Church same stretch)...but if anyone is familiar...they are FIRE!!! Next seed purchase will be TGA's Vortex...supposedly Subcool's strongest strain...The Lil' Bubba Kush is nice and short...I hope her cutting roots!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 13, 2010)

havent stopd by in a while...glad to see you doin well bro, pic 8 looks like its gonna be some serious dank


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 25, 2010)

Bublonichronic said:


> havent stopd by in a while...glad to see you doin well bro, pic 8 looks like its gonna be some serious dank


Well thanks for the visit! We shall see on the lil bubba...nice and short, but not my favorite in the box...she is in over flow light with a cfl to help so not going to be to full potential. I have a nice clone in case she is good, but I prefer hybrids so I don't just fall asleep. That being said...the TGA stuff seem pretty Sativa Dom, especially the Jack-the-Ripper.

Week 3 Update 

I am loving the TGA JTR and Jilly Bean...they tripled in height in the last three weeks and I was not prepared for that...but the flowers are already getting sugary!

This is one of 2 Jilly Beans...she was FIM'd and the main stem is oval shaped the thickness of 2 or three normal stems...where there is usually 2 fan leaves per node...this beast has 5 or more!


















Very Sativa Dom Jack-the-Ripper with early sugary goodness



















The Next Generation of JTR, JB, Bubba Kush and the Church...


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

I got a smoke of the JTR from a freidn on RIU, and now I have a couple of interesting JTR crosses, she is the biz'ness to smoke for sure. Very nice sativa. And the JB looks mad, so many hairs, looks like a Sea Urchin or something!! Cool stuff Hayduke.

Peace, DST


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 26, 2010)

Loving it sub'd


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 27, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Loving it sub'd


Welcome GFK!


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 6, 2010)

Well the feminized Bubba Kush is a cross dresser and has been removed from the garden @ 40 days. lots of bananas on the under side of about every bud  They were all kinda hidden even though she..er...it was right in front. Went to take some pics and the batteries are dead...I will try to get some up soon as they are looking frosty...Put clones under 240 watts of 4 ft T12's...it was much cheaper than a T5 4 bulb.. May start the flush in a week to 10 days as these are supposed to finish in 8 weeks.

for your viewing pleasure in the absence of new pics...

[youtube]atMQzRFvCIY&feature=fvw[/youtube]


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 7, 2010)

Damn bro, sorry to hear bout the nanners, my freeB bubba from attitude hermie on me too


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing updates of JTR and JB? Got a few crosses of the JTR running, I've had one smoke of the JTR and thought it was fan-daby-dozy!


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 7, 2010)

Bublonichronic said:


> Damn bro, sorry to hear bout the nanners, my freeB bubba from attitude hermie on me too


Yup mine was the freebie also...did you by chance run the free Church also???
so far so good...just pulled the 2 bubba clones out of veg to trash and cut the tops off the stretchy sativa dom JTR and Jilly Bean...some I topped and/or fimmed a week or so ago, but were stretchy, cut down to 3 nodes...hope they don't mind!



DST said:


> Looking forward to seeing updates of JTR and JB? Got a few crosses of the JTR running, I've had one smoke of the JTR and thought it was fan-daby-dozy!


Got some new pics on the camera from yesterday to go through...the JTR looks like it would be so nice outdoors in the nice Cali sun...nice long spears (that I am having to bend over!).


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 7, 2010)

Note: fan leaves have an accidental dusting of diatomaceous earth from veg...but no buggies (knock on wood!)

The Freebie Greenhouse Bubba Kush from Attitude that hermied












Jack-the-Ripper



























The Church hiding in the back...sort of ignored...







Jilly Bean


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 7, 2010)

those are some beautiful frosties man...i dont think i spent enough to get the church as a freeB, i wanna order some new strains but the FreeBs suck right now,lol..gotta wait till they get some offers


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 7, 2010)

Bublonichronic said:


> those are some beautiful frosties man...i dont think i spent enough to get the church as a freeB, i wanna order some new strains but the FreeBs suck right now,lol..gotta wait till they get some offers


 Thanks BC!...It was easy to spend too much with the TGA gear...pricey! But seem to be worth every penny. Only 1 male in 6 seeds, and Subcool has selected for plants that do not cross-dress. He says that Hermies are Cannabis' natural state and the trick is selecting girls that do not exhibit the species preserving dual sex trait...so far so good...and I am now convinced that fem seeds are prone to hermaphrodism. Headband did it also, but it was mild and very predictable and usually appeared on tops rather than at the base of the buds...hope it did not spew on the other girls...it was right in front of the fan...


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

Great update Hayduke. Funny, my Headbands are also predictable, but flowered on the undersides of the buds....always on lower branches...

Peace,

DST


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 8, 2010)

i was so close to ordering headband...guess imma have to rethink that..


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks DST...And BC for the record, my headbands were from clone...My guess is that the HB from seed is a lot like what DST runs which I believe was from a seed found in a bud he got at a Dutch coffee shop. It is great smoke and probably worth the trouble...never produced many nanners and would only seed a couple per plant (I do pull them off when I see them though). I also think that they go away on subsequent cuts (not mine though)...The SFV cut for me was resistant to powdery mildew which for some is definitely worth the few male flowers if you do not burn sulfur.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Exactly, couldn't have put it better.....

Not sure about the HB (or sour kush) cut that is being sold now....I think a few peeps on RIU are growing it though if you need any pointers. 





Hayduke said:


> Thanks DST...And BC for the record, my headbands were from clone...My guess is that the HB from seed is a lot like what DST runs which I believe was from a seed found in a bud he got at a Dutch coffee shop. It is great smoke and probably worth the trouble...never produced many nanners and would only seed a couple per plant (I do pull them off when I see them though). I also think that they go away on subsequent cuts (not mine though)...The SFV cut for me was resistant to powdery mildew which for some is definitely worth the few male flowers if you do not burn sulfur.


----------



## wannasmokeweed (Nov 12, 2010)

Duke !! Just spent that last hour or so going through your journal (journey) !! Great work man. Sub'd and loving it. Can't wait to see more.
Peace


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 12, 2010)

wannasmokeweed said:


> Duke !! Just spent that last hour or so going through your journal (journey) !! Great work man. Sub'd and loving it. Can't wait to see more.
> Peace


Thanks for the kind words and welcome! I went to take some pics this morning at lights out and the batteries were dead again

It will be nice in 2 or three weeks!!! With the exception of an eighth and a half eighth that I broke down and bought from the local clinic, I have been smoking old buds that were destined for hash for a couple of months

I have been reading about the JTR and evidently I have the tall stretchy pheno which Subcool calls the Lemon Mango...should be interesting...but damn she is stretchy, I have about all of the JTR colas bent over and I now now what light bleaching looks like. I have also pulled a second nanner off the Jilly bean...I think this could be from stress as all these are REAL close to the light this run...I do not think it is a genetic trait. Knock on wood...the JTR which at times has touched the glass and has bleached leaf tips on the little bud leaves has showed no bisexuality. However I think Subcool's claim of a true 8 week Haze is off by at least a week for this pheno at least. Topping the clones real short has halted their racing growth!


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2010)

Keeping an eye on your JTR grow...I have some JTR crosses that we done so interested to see if we have got something different.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 13, 2010)

The Jack-the-Ripper first for DST...Not much to say, besides branches bent over and the JTR is starting to swell...Slightly sweet Pine and lemon cleaner...seem to have 2 different tall phenos...one ridiculously frosty, the other huge colas that are now frosting up and filling in. (Got 6 more fat seeds to find the short pheno!)


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 13, 2010)

Up next is the other TGA creation...Jilly Bean. although I have gotten a wisp of the orange creamsicle smell...usually spicy slightly citrusy and something cant quite nail down...not curry but reminiscent of some ethnic food...I would prefer the orange creamsicle! 2 different plants, one with the triple thick main cola and the other with the beautiful horizontal cola. Both were almost as stretchy as the JTR.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 13, 2010)

Not quite Sunday in the Dam for DST, but close enough...Here is The Church.
Stuck in the back corner and ignored, she is starting to really shine. Sort of reminds me of the Headband and the smell is a bit skunky which I like...Her clones have been topped low and are branchy...probably a keeper.

The Bubba Kush that was pulled out for being naughty sat in the dark for a week and is now cut and hanging...smoked a bud, tasted and smelled good and did the trick. trimmed and hung today and she has a nice kush smell...too bad to lose this one cuz short is a plus in the Seldom Seen Garden...her clones were pulled out of the new veg area but are not yet dead...

Anyhow, a few pics of The Church...looks like it could produce religious experiences


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2010)

Hope you have a pieceful Sunday Hayduke!!!

Well the JTR looks stonking, I was trying to decide which pic I like the best. The JB, and CHurch are both looking lovely as well...I think this photo is mad though, the trichomes are dripping off this beauty!!!


Peace, DST


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Hope you have a pieceful Sunday Hayduke!!!
> 
> Well the JTR looks stonking, I was trying to decide which pic I like the best. The JB, and CHurch are both looking lovely as well...I think this photo is mad though, the trichomes are dripping off this beauty!!!
> 
> ...


I hope yours was relaxing! As always thanks for the visit and kind words! Tired of smoking shit that was destined for hash...broke down and joined the local collective last night and picked up an 1/8th of Chemdog Lavender and a buddy just showed up with some LA Confidential Hash...it's lookin up!


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 21, 2010)

I took all 6 girls out this morning for pics and will do a post per plant.

First up The Church. This beauty is in the back and a little shorter than the TGA girls so she is hard to see...but not hard to look at!


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 21, 2010)

Jilly Bean #1


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 21, 2010)

Jilly Bean #2...This lovely is also in the back but she demanded to be looked at until she hit the glass of the hood. Her main cola was bent over. Really pretty flowers on this girlie.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 21, 2010)

killer bud porn bro, thanks!


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 21, 2010)

Bublonichronic said:


> killer bud porn bro, thanks!


 My pleasure...The Jack-the-Ripper's mañana


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

Top notch work on everything Hayduke!!!! The last pic on that JB that bud is mad looking, looks like some sort of mad sea creature!!

Peace bru, DST


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 22, 2010)

Jack-the-Ripper #3

My least favorite, though she is starting to resin up...only took 2 pics so the first is just a view of the box.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is the Jack-the-Ripper #1


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Top notch work on everything Hayduke!!!! The last pic on that JB that bud is mad looking, looks like some sort of mad sea creature!!
> 
> Peace bru, DST


Thanks DST...the Sea Urchin is in it's final metamorphosis


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 22, 2010)

The last one is Jack-the-Ripper seed #2...one of my favorites


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

I can see why she is a favourite!!!! Lovely work Hayduke.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 23, 2010)

DST said:


> I can see why she is a favourite!!!! Lovely work Hayduke.


Thank you sir! Have fun at the cup!...though you have no need to go beyond curiosity!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Nov 26, 2010)

That jacktheripper is looking very white! Wish i could smell her. Good pics.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 26, 2010)

SCARHOLE said:


> That jacktheripper is looking very white! Wish i could smell her. Good pics.


Thanks SCARHOLE! I think I could stare at your avatar as long as the green girlies!!! Welcome to the Seldom Seen Garden!


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

hahaha, it took me several minutes to get away from this thread.........


Hayduke said:


> Thanks SCARHOLE! I think I could stare at your avatar as long as the green girlies!!! Welcome to the Seldom Seen Garden!


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 29, 2010)

Today is 9 weeks. I have pulled the JB#1 to the front...she is close. The Church was also brought forward and is also close. Both are probably 80% cloudy. JB#2 is a day or two behind and the JTR are at least a week out


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 30, 2010)

Im glad your growing... everything looks dank... Great Job!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 1, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im glad your growing... everything looks dank... Great Job!


Hey thanks TLD! Jilly Bean #2 is 95% cloudy...and will be put in dark in the next 3 days..probably tomorrow.

A touch of purple here and there with some pretty cold temps...which I think has also slowed them down


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

So how long do you reckon truelly on the JTR, Hayduke, it is suppoed to be an 8 weeker?

I have some really nice crosses form the JTR in my veg tent that we are experimenting with, JTR X Deep Purple X Livers (a UK cheese variant, also sometimes called "Blues")!!! Reall nice looking plants.

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 2, 2010)

DST said:


> So how long do you reckon truelly on the JTR, Hayduke, it is suppoed to be an 8 weeker?
> 
> I have some really nice crosses form the JTR in my veg tent that we are experimenting with, JTR X Deep Purple X Livers (a UK cheese variant, also sometimes called "Blues")!!! Reall nice looking plants.
> 
> ...


The real frosty pheno I think will finish in 11 weeks and the other 2...12+???

I guess we will find out...the JB's are soooo close and may beat the Church.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

hahaha, 11 weeks....so nothing like an 8 weeker then. Ah well, guess if it is anything like the stuff I smoked it'll be worth it for sure!!!

Have a good weekend mate.

DST


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 3, 2010)

DST said:


> hahaha, 11 weeks....so nothing like an 8 weeker then. Ah well, guess if it is anything like the stuff I smoked it'll be worth it for sure!!!
> 
> Have a good weekend mate.
> 
> DST


Thanks, you too! I am also kicking it with an old friend and his wife (and kids)...I am meeting them in Joshua Tree National Park for the day.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 14, 2010)

Got lazy with pics, but here is the Jilly Bean #2 that has been cut for a couple of days











The Church was put in the dark a day after JB #2 and cut/trimmed the same day as JB#2






Jilly Bean #1 was pulled out of flower a couple of days beyond the Church at 73 days
I think #2 is the keeper, but we'll see...






















Jack-the-Ripper #1 (all at 11 weeks)








JTR #2












JTR #3


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2010)

looks proper bro, str8 dank,  happy smoking.....


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 15, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> looks proper bro, str8 dank,  happy smoking.....


Thanks TLD! Even the bottom tasters that I quick dried tastes good, and quite strong


----------



## Sk306 (Dec 15, 2010)

All i can say is wow, good job.. everything looks awesome, betcha it tastes pretty good aswell.


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree, JB No2 looks like some super bud Hayduke...well it all looks super really!!!!! Great shtuff yesh, and happy shmoking from DST.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 15, 2010)

Sk306 said:


> All i can say is wow, good job.. everything looks awesome, betcha it tastes pretty good aswell.


Welcome Sk306...and thanks! The taste is nice and will improve!



DST said:


> I agree, JB No2 looks like some super bud Hayduke...well it all looks super really!!!!! Great shtuff yesh, and happy shmoking from DST.


Thanks Brotha!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey man. I haven't checked you out in a while. Still looking good I see.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 22, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey man. I haven't checked you out in a while. Still looking good I see.


 Thanks for the visit Shnkrmn...

After 84 days of flower and 2 days in the dark, I am trimming the Jack-the-Ripper...one down 2 to go. I will put pics of JTR #2, now trimmed, later tonight.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 23, 2010)

Well mostly cloudy and a few amber trichs...been in the dark a few days...still a few white hairs but I am done...


----------



## phyzix (Dec 23, 2010)

+rep, looking very nice.


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Dec 23, 2010)

@ Hayduke Fun thread plenty of pics + rep


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 23, 2010)

phyzix said:


> +rep, looking very nice.


 Thank you sir...

edit:


IAmKrazy2 said:


> @ Hayduke Fun thread plenty of pics + rep


Thanks and welcome Krazy!


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweet sweet sweet. 86 days eh! So much for an 8 week finisher, haha. Looks the bomb indeed, Hayduke.

Peace and all the best for the festivities, and a Happy Hogmanay.

DST


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Sweet sweet sweet. 86 days eh! So much for an 8 week finisher, haha. Looks the bomb indeed, Hayduke.
> 
> Peace and all the best for the festivities, and a Happy Hogmanay.
> 
> DST


Thanks for the kind words and good wishes...(had to look that one up!)


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

hehe, us Scots favour the Hogmanay celebration to Xmas....more reason to get the drinking on.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 23, 2010)

damn bro, that is some seriously dank shit you got there, congrats man!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 23, 2010)

DST said:


> hehe, us Scots favour the Hogmanay celebration to Xmas....more reason to get the drinking on.


As with most Americans...I am a bit of a mutt...Last name, English and been here since 1630 or so, a bunch of Swedish and Norwegian...but it seems like most of the women have been Scottish...the majority of my blood...but as it was the women...NO props given to Scottish culture and I therefore know near nothing beyond the famous peat smoked malts that are responsible for Scotch Whiskey and Ale...and Monty Python..."If it's not Scotch, it's CRAP!"



Bublonichronic said:


> damn bro, that is some seriously dank shit you got there, congrats man!


 Thank you sir!...about time to photo and trim JTR #1...but first some breakfast and a bit of Jilly Bean!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 23, 2010)

Trim work was so easy on this one...quite photogenic


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 23, 2010)

Enjoy the smoke bro


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 24, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Enjoy the smoke bro


 Oooooh Yeahhhhh!


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Xmas Hayduke, I am sure looking at your stash it will be a nice one. Just waking and baking with some Thelma...sssh, don't tell the wife, she'll get jealous, hee.

Peace my friend.

DST


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 25, 2010)

This girl was long ago written off as not a keeper...then about 8 weeks she started to resin up and fill in...a week or so later and I am scrambling to make sure I have a cutting of her.


























































edit: Happy Kwanza Eve DST! Enjoy yo' Thelma! For this holy early morn I will have a bowl of the Church before bed...


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2010)

Haha, a big thumbs up indeed Hayduke, nice one!! hope you found the cutting 

Peace, DST


----------



## phyzix (Dec 27, 2010)

Damn you got good weight off the JTR, I only got a moderate yield from the strain myself.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Haha, a big thumbs up indeed Hayduke, nice one!! hope you found the cutting
> 
> Peace, DST


Yup I had taken 2 cuttings when they went into flower, gave one away as a mother, but topped her and rooted the top (nice plant now, also just topped) and I have the other cutting which has given another cutting as she got too tall...actually just did not want to move the light and it was the right thing to do!

May lose the church without a reveg as the two cuttings are not looking good...Oh but I gave that mom away also...he may still have her.



phyzix said:


> Damn you got good weight off the JTR, I only got a moderate yield from the strain myself.


Yeah I am totally surprised about the size of the colas. I got 37g's off each Jilly bean and the Church...I have a height limited small space with a 400w and usually get about 30g/plant. The JTR should be 45g+. 

They stretched by 4x...and had to be bent over...some of these bends were not pretty with hollow stemmed seed plants and they kinked and one even broke to the point of needing to be taped up. The worse the break/bend...the bigger the bud! Often a LOWER cola!!!! So do not be afraid to bend those branches over if they get to close to light (super crop) and do not worry if the bend crimps and cracks...the later bends also seem to speed ripening.

2 JTR #3's...1 JTR #1...1 JB #2...1 Church in flower for 3 weeks, cleaned up lower branches and tied down tighter. Need to get the nice JTR #3 cutting repotted and under the 400.

All 3 JTR's trimmed and slowly drying.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice, lookin like some money buds.

I also have that 4x stretch with some of my strains. Especially the Chem Sour D.

Hope the quality in flavor and aroma is abound.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 31, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Very nice, lookin like some money buds.
> 
> I also have that 4x stretch with some of my strains. Especially the Chem Sour D.
> 
> Hope the quality in flavor and aroma is abound.


Thanks Shrubs! Still waiting on the JTR to dry and cure, though we have vaped some...Smoking on the Jilly Bean and the Church while they cure and both have wonderful flavor and aroma.

The clones of those seed plants do not seem to be stretching as much, though it is a bit early to say

Thanks for the visit...your Chem Sour D looks Sooooooo delicious!


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 31, 2010)

Dude, I just toked on some jillybean grown by one of the neighbors and
it was really nice. Great flavor in a joint. Stay up bro.


----------



## 80mg (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice plants if your ray charles..w.heres the minus rep button when needed.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 31, 2010)

These look damn good


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2011)

All the best to you Hayduke, may you continue to get some sweet as bud in 2011....(and hopefully less trolls! lol)

PEace, DST


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 1, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Dude, I just toked on some jillybean grown by one of the neighbors and
> it was really nice. Great flavor in a joint. Stay up bro.


 Have not tried the JB in a joint yet, but the first hit off a pipe is amazing!


80mg said:


> Nice plants [..]w.heres the [...] rep button when needed.


Thanks 80mg! Welcome to the Seldom Seen Garden...It is the star icon on the bottom left of each post...I do not really care about rep, but it is the thought that counts!



phyzix said:


> These look damn good


Thanks bro...they are about to go in jars!



DST said:


> All the best to you Hayduke, may you continue to get some sweet as bud in 2011....(and hopefully less trolls! lol)
> 
> PEace, DST


Back at ya DST! Glad to here the Hogmanay fireworks were safe!

Happy New Year to all who stumble in to my little corner of RIU. I wish everyone a safe, healthy, ganja filled 2011

Oh hey...Pot is even more legal in California now!!!! Thanks to the Governator!!! Arnold rocks in my book!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 1, 2011)

Hayduke said:


> Oh hey...Pot is even more legal in California now!!!! Thanks to the Governator!!! Arnold rocks in my book!


arnold should rock in everybodys book, shit have you seen comando lol, happy new year man, it looks like your starting off on the right foot, peace


----------



## 80mg (Jan 2, 2011)

Ya know what...Even though I wanted to hate you, your funny...lol...I was just being a dick, nice grow...


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 2, 2011)

Bublonichronic said:


> arnold should rock in everybodys book, shit have you seen comando lol, happy new year man, it looks like your starting off on the right foot, peace


I always thought he was perfect...Conservative...but banging a Kennedy....fair and balanced!

Now we get round 3 of Governor Moonbeam!...California, über alles!

[youtube]tYSq8DryGOU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 7, 2011)

The seldom seen garden is alive and well...just busy following the geopolitical shenanigans of our hijacked Government...and serious dog training!
Good growing to all.

:


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

Hayduke, awesome man, glad to see you post. Good luck with the DOG training (still never managed to get me my alsatian yet, boohoo, wife said it's not fair in the City!) ONe day though! Peace, DST


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 21, 2011)

Dog is 18 months now...no problem with a dog in the city...they hate to be left outside! They are members of the Family/pack.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2011)

Hayduke, great to see ya bru. Looks like the Dog is growing up to be a fine specimin. Thanks for sharing. Hope the seldom seen garden is also looking as healthy.

Peace from the Dam,

DST



Hayduke said:


> Dog is 18 months now...no problem with a dog in the city...they hate to be left outside! They are members of the Family/pack.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks DST,

The seldom seen garden is doing fine...4 jilly beans about halfway...need to pop some old beans to look for a new gem though...had to get a carbon filter after the neighborhood kids started asking my daughter if she smoked...I had myself convinced that you had to really be trying to smell it and that it did not smell like a skunk so I was OK...STUPID!!!! Zero odor issues with a carbon canister and a big ass inline fan just sitting in room (not same fan for exhausted cooling) so the whole room gets scrubbed and that scrubbed air is pulled through hood and out. I need to visit your journal for some inspiration, just been focused on the dog and distracted by the amazing crap happening in US and world politics...very scary shit.

Peace for sure bro...and not the kind we have been serving up in Libya and the middle east!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking buds there Duke!


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 25, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Great looking buds there Duke!


 Thank you Sir!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 29, 2011)

55ml Rick Simpson oil made from 22oz of mostly little bud trim and extracted with 6qts 99.9% Iso. About 3 or 4ml's that is near impossible to recover from the rice cooker and stainless measuring cup recovered with the few drops of alcohol left in a couple of bottles mixed ~5-8 parts EVOO to make the "Holy Anointing Oil" used to treat Jack Herrer's legs for Diabetes related issues...I guess the recipe is somewhere in the Holy Bable...but of course, we make it a wee bit strongerI will use this to treat some skin issues.

Dark amber in color, consistency of a caramel chewy candy...sort of melts on tongue but does not stick...only flavor, mild bud. Smoked on a bud it is SMOOTH, not harsh at all like is my experience with BHO...though mine is much darker. 

My mother died over 40 years ago from Chemotherapy...I only wish things were different and I could have saved her and grown up with a mom. Cancer is so rampant in my family that I know the only reason I am still alive is from a steady bathing of Cannabinoids protecting my cells...now I can treat myself internally and proactively and continue to stay away from the Doctors of Death. Besides a quick visit for a script to cover my Canna Doc a few years ago, I have not seen a Dr in just short of 10 years...knock on hemp!












Note: the oil on the knife was from the syringe tips while it was warm...the oil does not run, it is still in same spot on knife.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2011)

Good to see your health and your MJ is in good order Hayduke, always nice to see your name pop up. Stay up and happy Hogmanay!

Peace, DST


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 29, 2011)

very cool man!


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 22, 2016)

Just stopped by the Seldom Seen Garden...glad to see it is still here! 5 years later and the world is even scarier the dog is getting old and the garden has a light mover for the hps and an 8 bulb t5 for veg. All the TGA stuff is gone...running a Blue Dream Haze for several years now along with a Lemon OG and out of 5 bag seed bitches that got dropped on me to foster, one keeper...Hayduke's Trailer Park Kush...she gets colorful with low temps and holds up to the strength of the BDH...Thank You RIU!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2016)

It's been a long time of seeing the Unseen garden. Glad all is well.
Peace DST


----------



## camaro630hp (Jul 23, 2016)

Was wondering how you were doing thanks for stopping in for the update


----------

